# 6 Days of Scavenging



## Oblivia

Hey everyone, and welcome to 6 Days of Scavenging! Some of you may be familiar with our Scavenger Hunt event from past fairs, as well as our annual 12 Days of Collectibles event that I normally host during the holiday season. What better way to beat the heat than to have Christmas in July in the form of a *huge* collectible giveaway, but with a fun and exciting scavenger hunt thrown into the mix as a means to earn your raffle tickets?! I mean, seriously. Who wants to swim and run through sprinklers when you can grab your magnifying glass and dig through storage to find your old Russian bassoon and fossilized saltine cracker? 

Everything you need to know about this event is detailed below, so break out your safari gear and let's get hunting!


*How To Play*

Each day, I'll be posting a set of 3 items around *7pm EST*.  You'll then be faced with the arduous yet fun task of locating said objects and taking a photo of each one, and every photo that meets the criteria outlined in the spoiler will earn you one raffle coin, which can then be used to purchase up to 3 raffle tickets per day.  Keeping the current world events in mind, all of these items should be relatively easy to locate in or around your home. Once you have the object in your sight, take a photo of it *with a namecard clearly displayed* somewhere in the photo and wait for your submission to be accepted, at which point your earned currency will show up instantly.  You'll have roughly 24 hours to find and post your photos of each set of items, after which submissions will close as the next day's hunt goes live.


*Submissions*

Once you have your set of photos, head over to the *submissions board* and create a new thread *using the dropdown option to select the round number* and post your pictures.  Please make sure you choose the *[6 Days of Scavenging]* prefix for your thread! All photos must grouped together in one thread, so please don't create multiple threads for the same hunt.  Make sure you're satisfied with your photos prior to submitting your thread, as you may not change or edit your entry once it's been posted.


*The Hunts*



Spoiler: July 11th - Hunt #1



Finished!





Spoiler: July 12th - Hunt #2



Finished!





Spoiler: July 13th - Hunt #3



Finished!





Spoiler: July 14th - Hunt #4



Finished!





Spoiler: July 15th - Hunt #5



Finished!





Spoiler: July 16th - Hunt #6



Headphones or earbuds (dual-ear; no gaming/phone headsets), a canned beverage or canned food with a pop top (metal can, no coffee), and a mousepad (must be an actual standard size mousepad; keyboard pads, desk coverings, large desk mats, squares of fabric, your bedspread, a piece of cardboard, etc. that is currently being used as a mousepad won’t be accepted). See this post for full details!




*Rules*


*You MUST create a physical namecard of some kind with your TBT username written on it and this card must be present and clearly visible in each photo.  Any photo submitted without a namecard will not be counted and will not earn raffle coins.  Digitally adding your name to the photos does not count; it must be an actual piece of cardstock or paper with your username on it.*
Photos submitted as a joke or those that are extremely low effort will not be accepted. For example, if the current hunt calls for you to photograph a car, no taking a photo from your bedroom window of a car parked a mile down the road that's barely visible and -100p resolution.
The photos you take must be of actual physical items.  No photos of webpages or other digital images will be allowed.
All of your photos must be posted together in one thread.  If you submit multiple threads for the same hunt, only the first will be counted.
Any member found to have used an alternate account as a means to up their chances of winning will be disqualified from the event with all earned prizes removed, and may be disallowed from participating in future TBT events. We will be on the lookout for this, so please be sure to play fair.
All photos must be submitted at the same time. Photos added as a new post to your submission thread will not be counted.


*Prizes*

Each photo you take that meets the criteria for that day will net you 1 Raffle Coin + 20 TBT Bells, for a maximum of 3 Coins and 60 Bells per each hunt.  This means you'll be able to earn a maximum of 18 raffle entries. We also have a very special treat for those of you who manage to find *all three* items from each day's list: a brand new, ultra-*quirky* friend who will keep you company as you peruse the forums. Some may call it weird or strange, and although similarities exist, I think it's safe to say this little character is in a league all their own. While this other odd little enigma has proven to be elusive and refuses to reveal itself, Coco wasn't satisfied with her role as mere banner aesthetic and insisted on taking on a larger role within the event. Anyone who finds at least *one* item from each hunt will receive a brand new collectible as proof of their efforts: an adorable Cocotryoshka!




Now that we've gone over all of that, let's get to the full raffle details! Below you'll see a total of 20 collectibles, some extremely rare, some more common, and some hovering in the middle of the road. All the collectibles detailed below will be given away, but each can only be won once and will be removed from the pool once the winner for that specific collectible is drawn.



Spoiler: Will you take us home with you?













































































































*FAQ*

*Q.* Can I win more than once?
*A.* Yes! Don't fret if you win something that isn't exactly your cup of tea, as each member will have as many entries into the raffle pool as tickets they've purchased and will still be eligible to win the remaining collectibles. Duplicate winners won't be discounted this time around.

*Q.* Are these collectibles allowed to be sold or traded?
*A.* Absolutely. The winners may do whatever they wish with their new collectibles.

*Q.* When will the winners be drawn?
*A.* All winners will be drawn on Sunday, July 18th after 7pm EST. Make sure you buy your tickets daily to ensure you get the maximum number of entries, as the tickets will be pulled from the shop just before the winners are announced.

*Q.* Where do I buy my tickets once I receive raffle coins?
*A.* Tickets can be purchased at the Bell Tree Shop.



*Happy hunting, and best of luck to everyone!*​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

omg I've always loved these scavenger hunt games, can't wait to play!! 

also I adore the cocotryoshka, especially because she's positively purple   gonna have to find someone to sell me an extra!


----------



## kikotoot

I've missed these scavenger hunt events!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2021

also, omg at the coco nesting doll. I love it


----------



## LilD

Yay! The hunt begins. gl everyone


----------



## King koopa

Ooh nice this looks fun!
Also that coco collectible looks nice


----------



## OswinOswald

Does it matter if we take 3 separate photos or if 2 or more of the items are combined into a single photo?
e.g. if I take a picture of all 3 items together in one photo (with namecard), does that still earn me 3 coins/60TBT?
and/or Is it easier for you to score if we take pictures of each item separately? (e.g. in case one item doesn't qualify, for example)


----------



## King koopa

but wait I have a question: do the objects have to be in real life or on the site?


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This sounds fun! And the first one is pretty easy to do provided I get my lazy butt to do it lol.

I have a question: I'm aware that we only get to make one thread for our submissions, but should the items for that day be grouped together or can they be taken individually? For example, July 11 requires me to look for a toothbrush, a graphic tee, and a gaming console, but I only managed to find two. Should I make two individual photos or should the items be grouped together? I'm usually not good at explaining things so I hope you understand.


----------



## xara

the snow bunny.........the aurora sky....... damn i’m so excited for this!!! i can already tell that i’m gonna have a lot of fun with this, and the cocotryoshka looks absolutely glorious! 

now, if you’ll excuse me, i have a namecard to make and some photos to take.


----------



## Midoriya

Looks like a lot of fun!  Scavenger hunts are really interesting, and it looks like the first hunt isn’t too difficult.  Definitely looking forward to this this week.  :]


----------



## Oblivia

OswinOswald said:


> Does it matter if we take 3 separate photos or if 2 or more of the items are combined into a single photo?
> e.g. if I take a picture of all 3 items together in one photo (with namecard), does that still earn me 3 coins/60TBT?
> and/or Is it easier for you to score if we take pictures of each item separately? (e.g. in case one item doesn't qualify, for example)


I don't mind if you put all the images in one photo so long as the namecard is visible! It's neither easier nor harder on me either way.


Koopadude100 said:


> but wait I have a question: do the objects have to be in real life or on the site?


You'll need to find all the items in real life/around your home.


Shellzilla said:


> This sounds fun! And the first one is pretty easy to do provided I get my lazy butt to do it lol.
> 
> I have a question: I'm aware that we only get to make one thread for our submissions, but should the items for that day be grouped together or can they be taken individually? For example, July 11 requires me to look for a toothbrush, a graphic tee, and a gaming console, but I only managed to find two. Should I make two individual photos or should the items be grouped together? I'm usually not good at explaining things so I hope you understand.


You can take individual photos or put everything in one photo.


----------



## tiffanistarr

This is so fun! I love scavenger hunts! Can't wait to gather up my items tonight! 

Also is this the banner that @Chris made? it's so great omg!!


----------



## Oblivia

tiffanistarr said:


> Also is this the banner that @Chris made? it's so great omg!!


It is! They did such a great job on it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Ooh this is so exciting! I regretted not taking part in these last time these came around. That banner and Cocotryoshka is so adorable!  Fantastic artwork!

I am really loving that prize list. I’d die if I won Aurora Sky, purple star frag, celeste or really any of the pricier collectibles.  But i honestly would be happy winning anything. 

Sounds fun!


----------



## Chris

tiffanistarr said:


> Also is this the banner that @Chris made? it's so great omg!!


Thank you! I'm glad you like the bunny ma_*trio*_shka!


----------



## skarmoury

Ooo nice, I missed the scavenger hunts!! I'll get to today's list.


----------



## Firesquids

This seems much more relaxing than the egg hunts, what a relief! lol


----------



## King koopa

Another question: are we allowed to give away the collectibles we win? I'm just asking because i want to do a giveaway for the pokeball if I win it but I understand if it's not ok


----------



## tiffanistarr

Firesquids said:


> This seems much more relaxing than the egg hunts, what a relief! lol



Here's to hoping they don't progressively get harder as the days go!


----------



## Foreverfox

Absolutely beautiful banner, @Chris!


----------



## Oblivia

Koopadude100 said:


> Another question: are we allowed to give away the collectibles we win? I'm just asking because i want to do a giveaway for the pokeball if I win it but I understand if it's not ok


This is addressed in the FAQ of the main post.


----------



## Sasey

Wondering how we purchase the raffle tickets each day? I see the coin total listed by the tbt totals but didn’t see how to buy the tickets. @Oblivia tysm!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Sasey said:


> Wondering how we purchase the raffle tickets each day? I see the coin total listed by the tbt totals but didn’t see how to buy the tickets. @Oblivia tysm!!


I just bought one in the shop!


----------



## Sasey

Foreverfox said:


> I just bought one in the shop!


Thanks so much!! I knew I was just missing it!


----------



## Merielle

Ahh this seems really cool!  I had fun taking my first set of photos, and I can't wait to see what the next hunts will be.  Big thanks to staff for setting this up! ^^ And I also love the matryoshka bunnies aaaaaa

Good luck to everyone in the raffle, too!  There's definitely a few collectibles I have my fingers crossed for.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

This is pretty fun and a delightful change of pace ^^ my first scavenger hunt! The raffle prizes are real nifty! <3

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Foreverfox

Merielle said:


> Ahh this seems really cool!  I had fun taking my first set of photos, and I can't wait to see what the next hunts will be.  Big thanks to staff for setting this up! ^^ And I also love the matryoshka bunnies aaaaaa
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the raffle, too!  There's definitely a few collectibles I have my fingers crossed for.


Same here! Fun taking pictures and definitely have some favorites I'd like to win. I wish we could see everyone else's pictures though!


----------



## CylieDanny

Oh this looks like so much fun!!

That banner is so cute!! I'm super excited. But I might miss today because I got things going on tonight!

My first scavenger hunt, this'll be fun


----------



## Oblivia

Sasey said:


> Wondering how we purchase the raffle tickets each day? I see the coin total listed by the tbt totals but didn’t see how to buy the tickets. @Oblivia tysm!!


Glad you got it figured out! I've added this to the FAQ as well.


----------



## Dunquixote

Foreverfox said:


> Same here! Fun taking pictures and definitely have some favorites I'd like to win. I wish we could see everyone else's pictures though!



I was under the impression that we could, until I just submitted mine. oops.  (I feel embarrassed about my post now.) I think I may have been thinking of the slumber party from last year. That was so fun seeing people’s pictures.   This will still be fun but oops my bad about the pictures .

Good luck everyone with the raffle!


----------



## Foreverfox

Dunquixote said:


> I was under the impression that we could, until I just submitted mine. oops.  (I feel embarrassed about my post now.) I think I may have been thinking of the slumber party from last year. That was so fun seeing people’s pictures.   This will still be fun but oops my bad about the pictures .
> 
> Good luck everyone with the raffle!


That was fun, I loved seeing all of those pictures!


----------



## Rika092

ahhh ok I see a celeste plushie in the raffle pool so I have to try >< Hopefully the RNG gods would be on my side....(and also that hopefully the hunt won't get too difficult over time).


----------



## daringred_

call me stupid, but _what_ is a graphic tee? just a shirt with a logo/picture on it?


----------



## CylieDanny

I tried submitting the photos, but it said my photos were too big? Maybe I'm not submitting them correctly? Even when I tried just attaching the photos


----------



## BungoTheElf

Just submitted my first entry!!! : D Hopefully I'll be able to get my entry in on Friday cuz I'm going on a roundtrip that day LOL and boy those are some mighty fine collectibles... good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Rika092

daringred_ said:


> call me stupid, but _what_ is a graphic tee? just a shirt with a logo/picture on it?


Generally t-shirts with some kind of  graphic design on it. Could be text or images.


CylieDanny said:


> I tried submitting the photos, but it said my photos were too big? Maybe I'm not submitting them correctly? Even when I tried just attaching the photos



I had this issue at first as well when i tried uploading from phone. so I sent the pics to my email and chose medium as image size, and then it worked for me.


----------



## CylieDanny

Rika092 said:


> Generally t-shirts with some kind of  graphic design on it. Could be text or images.
> 
> 
> I had this issue at first as well when i tried uploading from phone. so I sent the pics to my email and chose medium as image size, and then it worked for me.


Thanks!!

Edit: still too big


----------



## Aniko

The Cocotryoshka is so cute! I hope I will be able to get one.


----------



## Rosch

Awesome. Just submitted my photo for the first hunt. Can't wait what to scavenge for the next few days.


----------



## seliph

this is just a precaution but if we want to ask if a photo would be accepted before submitting what would be the best way to do that? my doggie's a cone head for the whole event so i don't wanna have to go too far from my house to find something


----------



## jadetine

CylieDanny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Edit: still too big


I ended up having to upload to imgbb.com and linking. It's like totally First World Problems when our phone photos are > 2MB... lol


----------



## CylieDanny

jadetine said:


> I ended up having to upload to imgbb.com and linking. It's like totally First World Problems when our phone photos are > 2MB... lol


Thanks! It figured out! I hope


----------



## IonicKarma

CylieDanny said:


> I tried submitting the photos, but it said my photos were too big? Maybe I'm not submitting them correctly? Even when I tried just attaching the photos


Another way is to upload it to somewhere like Discord and then upload an image by link instead.  That lets you upload much larger images!


----------



## CylieDanny

IonicKarma said:


> Another way is to upload it to somewhere like Discord and then upload an image by link instead.  That lets you upload much larger images!


Thanks! I'll have to redownload discord lol


----------



## tessa grace

CylieDanny said:


> I tried submitting the photos, but it said my photos were too big? Maybe I'm not submitting them correctly? Even when I tried just attaching the photos


i recommend taking a screenshot of the photo you took. fixed it for me.

anyways i'm so excited to do this!! just did my first entry, excited for tomorrow as well!


----------



## CylieDanny

thetessagrace said:


> i recommend taking a screenshot of the photo you took. fixed it for me.
> 
> anyways i'm so excited to do this!! just did my first entry, excited for tomorrow as well!


Yep that's what I did!


----------



## Newbiemayor

So excited about this event! I also had trouble with image size but I have a photo editing app on my phone that let me choose a size (480 * 640 worked) good luck to everyone! (Also wanted to show off my name card because I'm proud of it and it took like 30 mins)


----------



## Jacob

Yay fun event! Super cute banner and collectible! Props to creator(s) :]

Dumb question, would this coco collectible be considered a christmas collectible to you all? Or more of a miscellaneous thing? @ Staff and Non-staff alike


----------



## deana

I would do anything for that aurora sky omg  Hopefully I will be able to do this each day, I think this is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> Dumb question, would this coco collectible be considered a christmas collectible to you all? Or more of a miscellaneous thing? @ Staff and Non-staff alike


imo it wouldn't, it's a purple bunny released in july


----------



## tiffanistarr

Jacob said:


> Yay fun event! Super cute banner and collectible! Props to creator(s) :]
> 
> Dumb question, would this coco collectible be considered a christmas collectible to you all? Or more of a miscellaneous thing? @ Staff and Non-staff alike



I feel like it is kinda holiday/winter themed with the background being icy or frosty looking! either way it's adorable and i want it lol!


----------



## Oblivia

seliph said:


> this is just a precaution but if we want to ask if a photo would be accepted before submitting what would be the best way to do that? my doggie's a cone head for the whole event so i don't wanna have to go too far from my house to find something


I can't get _too_ specific but going too far from the house shouldn't be an issue! Hope doggy is okay.


Jacob said:


> Yay fun event! Super cute banner and collectible! Props to creator(s) :]
> 
> Dumb question, would this coco collectible be considered a christmas collectible to you all? Or more of a miscellaneous thing? @ Staff and Non-staff alike


Kinda? It's somewhat a play on the whole "Christmas in July" teaser, and I think the background was chosen to match the Matryoshka doll from this past Christmas. I can't deny that Cocotryoshka's colors and aesthetic nicely match the snowy setting, so I'm sure that was part of why dizzy bone went with it. I guess I'd call it a Christmas in July collectible.


----------



## LadyDestani

Thank you, staff, for hosting another fun event! I was worried that this might be too difficult or time-consuming for me to participate in because I have a lot going on right now, but if the first day is any indication then I should be able to manage at least something every day. I'd really like that Coco Matryoshka collectible. It's too cute!

Good luck to everyone in the raffles! I would absolutely love either the Snow Bunny or the Boss Feather, but I doubt I'll get that lucky.



Jacob said:


> Yay fun event! Super cute banner and collectible! Props to creator(s) :]
> 
> Dumb question, would this coco collectible be considered a christmas collectible to you all? Or more of a miscellaneous thing? @ Staff and Non-staff alike


Because the background matches the Christmas collectibles, I sort of think it belongs with them. But it could really go either way.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> I can't get _too_ specific but going too far from the house shouldn't be an issue! Hope doggy is okay.


ok good ty! she's ok but she just had surgery on her butt so she's really uncomfortable and having trouble with a lot of stuff she wouldn't usually


----------



## jadetine

Jacob said:


> Yay fun event! Super cute banner and collectible! Props to creator(s) :]
> 
> Dumb question, would this coco collectible be considered a christmas collectible to you all? Or more of a miscellaneous thing? @ Staff and Non-staff alike


I really appreciate your dedication to maintaining the organized collectible list.


----------



## The Pennifer

This is awesome … I LOVE scavenger hunts! Great art and great prizes!


----------



## DaCoSim

Luving this artwork!!!!! Sooooooo amazeballs!!! Had to dig out my old name card. Thought I lost it!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> Below you'll see a total of 20 collectibles, some extremely rare, some more *common*, and some hovering in the middle of the road.


are we looking at the same list? because I'm not sure I see any of that. especially in comparision to past 'x days of christmas' raffle offerings


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

Is there a rule for us disabled people? Otherwise I’ll just watch 

Seriously I’m handicapped from the waist down and may not be able to do this.


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, do we have to buy all the tickets earned each day or can we just batch purchase at the end, if desired?


----------



## Lux007

Okay this is probably a dumb question but what do we do after we bought the tickets from the shop? Do we need to do something to make it put into effect or just hold onto them?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

idk if this has been said already but can there please also be Chrissy-tryoshka/Francine-tryoshka collectibles? I love the coco one!!


----------



## kayleee

I LOVE A SCAVENGER HUNT!!!!


----------



## porkpie28

Good luck everyone


----------



## KittenNoir

This looks like so much fun and the new collectable is so cute


----------



## Princess Mipha

Glad I wasn't the only one who didn't understand what a "graphic tee" was. I somehow thought it's a picture of tea (tea = tee in german), the drink..   

Can't wait to start taking some pictures, but first I have to visit the doctor.


----------



## _Donut_

Sounds like great fun, just completed day 1!   
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nougat

I love the banner and the new Coco collectible!


----------



## DaisyFan

Ahh, this looks fun! Good luck everyone!


----------



## r a t

super excited to see this event return as it's own thing !
good luck every1 entering the raffles xo


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Uh-oh, I need to think if I own any graphic tees...   

I had some old ones in my parents' house but I don't wear them anymore so I might be out of luck today.


----------



## Chris

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> idk if this has been said already but can there please also be Chrissy-tryoshka/Francine-tryoshka collectibles? I love the coco one!!


There are no plans to release the Chrissy and Francine variations of the matryoshka doll but I am so glad to hear that people like the concept and their designs! @dizzy bone did such an amazing job at adapting her into a collectible. 

There is absolutely zero benefit to me posting this in the submissions board so I'm dropping this here:


Spoiler: Day 1 Items







*NB*: As always, staff entries are not eligible for currency or prizes.



_In case anyone thinks I'm ignoring their questions by posting here without responding to them: I'm not completely confident on what the answers are and don't want to give you false information so I am leaving those to the event host to respond to!_


----------



## Oblivia

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> Is there a rule for us disabled people? Otherwise I’ll just watch
> 
> Seriously I’m handicapped from the waist down and may not be able to do this.


I'll address this with you via PM. 


LambdaDelta said:


> btw, do we have to buy all the tickets earned each day or can we just batch purchase at the end, if desired?


Either way is fine. There's no downside to bulk buying at the end if that's your preference!


Lux007 said:


> Okay this is probably a dumb question but what do we do after we bought the tickets from the shop? Do we need to do something to make it put into effect or just hold onto them?


All you need to do is buy the tickets. You'll be entered into the raffle automatically as long as you have at least one ticket in your inventory.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Gonna have to pass on this one.
Will the new coco collectible be tradeable? Couldn't see info on this anywhere.​


----------



## Oblivia

Sheep Villager said:


> Gonna have to pass on this one.
> Will the new coco collectible be tradeable? Couldn't see info on this anywhere.​


Yes, both the to-be-unveiled quirky friend and the Cocotryoshka will be tradeable.


----------



## Midoriya

Just submitted my entry for the first round!  Can’t wait to see what today’s hunt calls for.


----------



## Roxxy

Entered first round, just hope T-shirt is considered graphic enough 

Roll on the next challenge


----------



## Cirice

It sounds so fun !


----------



## heyimsobored

Just put in my first entry. All there is to do now is wait


----------



## Biyaya

Ooh~! Hoping for a snow bunny! and aiming for a quirky new friend. :')

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2021



Roxxy said:


> Entered first round, just hope T-shirt is considered graphic enough
> 
> Roll on the next challenge


Just make sure it's not too graphic; don't want to break the rules!


----------



## JemAC

This looks like a really fun event and the raffle prizes are great, plus the new coco collectible and the banner are really cute 

Good luck everyone entering!


----------



## Pintuition

I am excited to participate! I must admit I had to get a new toothbrush from the closet as mine has seen better days!  As someone else mentioned, I hope the rest of the items won't be too difficult to gather as I am also disabled and have limited mobility. Hoping for the best!!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Roxxy

Soti said:


> Ooh~! Hoping for a snow bunny! and aiming for a quirky new friend. :')
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2021
> 
> 
> Just make sure it's not too graphic; don't want to break the rules!


Poor Oblivia would be having nightmares


----------



## Princess Mipha

I take those pictures way too serious, but it's so much fun!! 

_*Also: I have the cutest name card, change my mind. *_


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Do I have to send 3 individual photos to get the 3 coins and 60 bells? Or can I send 1 photo of all three items and still get full marks?

Thank you so much for this, I adore the scavenger hunt ^_^


----------



## Roxxy

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Do I have to send 3 individual photos to get the 3 coins and 60 bells? Or can I send 1 photo of all three items and still get full Mark's?
> 
> Thank you so much for this, I adore the scavenger hunt ^_^


One photo is fine, that’s what I did


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Roxxy said:


> One photo is fine, that’s what I did


Thank you!


----------



## Roxxy

Princess Mipha said:


> I take those pictures way too serious, but it's so much fun!!
> 
> _*Also: I have the cutest name card, change my mind. *_


Would love to see some of the entries  So many amazingly arty people on here that make everything special


----------



## Flyffel

Yay, these are probably my favourite events!


----------



## Antonio

The moment when you never wear graphic tees so you have to look through a needle in a hay stack and find the only graphic tee you have. Took me 8 hrs just to find one.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

can we digitally make the photos smaller?  My default file sizes are too big for the server but wasn't sure if that would count as manipulation


----------



## Oblivia

DragonAceSg7 said:


> can we digitally make the photos smaller?  My default file sizes are too big for the server but wasn't sure if that would count as manipulation


Editing the photo sizes is fine.


----------



## Amilee

oh my. what would i give for a 2021 popsicle


----------



## Roxxy

Amilee said:


> oh my. what would i give for a 2021 popsicle


Would sell my soul for an Aurora Sky


----------



## Firesquids

Roxxy said:


> Would sell my soul for an Aurora Sky


Same I'm eyeing that one, the snow bunny, and the moonball


----------



## Roxxy

Firesquids said:


> Same I'm eyeing that one, the snow bunny, and the moonball


----------



## Biyaya

Antonio said:


> View attachment 384292
> The moment when you never wear graphic tees so you have to look through a needle in a hay stack and find the only graphic tee you have. Took me 8 hrs just to find one.


 I feel less adult now that I'm noticing how many graphic tees I wear.

– but yay! You found one!  Winning hard mode!


----------



## Oblivia

Soti said:


> I feel less adult now that I'm noticing how many graphic tees I wear.
> 
> – but yay! You found one!  Winning hard mode!


If wearing graphic tees makes you less of an adult I must be like two years old.


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Would sell my soul for an Aurora Sky



Me too and a purple star fragment since I too am on team purple .


Princess Mipha said:


> I take those pictures way too serious, but it's so much fun!!
> 
> _*Also: I have the cutest name card, change my mind. *_



Nothing wrong with being “too serious” ; no such thing in my book. I love it! So adorable!


----------



## King koopa

Amilee said:


> oh my. what would i give for a 2021 popsicle


I didn't know there was another one i thought the 2014 one was the only one
Also I would die to have a purple fragment


----------



## AkaneQ

Can't wait till next round XD


----------



## JellyLu

I absolutely LOVE scavenger hunts! Thanks staff!


----------



## Dinosaurz

boys please accept my thing I am worried I left it too late because i had to wash the shirt lol


----------



## Oblivia

Just a few more minutes to get your submissions in for our day 1 hunt! Anything submitted after 7pm EST won't be counted, so grab those items and get to takin' some photos!


----------



## Oblivia

Hey all! Our day 1 hunt has come to a close, so that means day 2 is in full swing! For today's hunt, you'll need to find the following:

Piece of fresh fruit
Necklace
Candle

This will also be inside the spoiler located in the main post.

Also, please remember that a *namecard is required *for all photos. We had a few people missing them in the last round and we want to ensure you all receive your Raffle Coins!

As further clarification on the fresh fruit item:


Oblivia said:


> Hey all! I just want to make a small clarification on today's hunt since a few entries are questionable as to whether they fit the rules. When we say "fresh fruit", this means a fruit that hasn't gone through any sort of preservation process. Pre-packaged fruit cups, preserves atop a dessert, or anything in a jar of sugar or sodium-based preservative (olives, fruit cocktail, etc.) do not constitute fresh fruit and will not be accepted.
> 
> Also, if you happen to have something with fresh fruit on it or mixed into it (read: a salad with diced cucumber, a sandwich with sliced tomato, or fruit mixed with other foods) we would kindly ask that you separate the fruit from the rest of the food in order to earn your Coins this time around. Thank you!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oblivia I don’t know what your lifestyle is like but piece of fresh fruit is not easy to find in the home


----------



## tiffanistarr

omg thank goodness i just bought strawberries!



Dinosaurz said:


> Oblivia I don’t know what your lifestyle is like but piece of fresh fruit is not easy to find in the home


this just made me laugh cry!

omg do cut up strawberries work? they were the only berries in the grocery store! they were even out of apples… like what is happening in these streets to the fruit???


----------



## CylieDanny

We just post the next set of photos in the same thread we made last time, right? Or do we start a new one?


----------



## Dinosaurz

CylieDanny said:


> We just post the next set of photos in the same thread we made last time, right? Or do we start a new one?


New thread each time with the round number like round 2 this time


----------



## xara

xjksnsksmsp crap idk if i have a candle.


----------



## AkaneQ

Awesome! I still had some


----------



## oak

Wow I need to eat more fruit cause the only fruit in my kitchen are some brown bananas.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

this is so fun : o


----------



## CylieDanny

Good thing I eat alot of fruit ^^


----------



## oceanchild8

This is really fun! I’m sad I missed yesterday’s. I was away all weekend.


----------



## tessa grace

this is a blast :0


----------



## Oblivia

tiffanistarr said:


> omg thank goodness i just bought strawberries!
> 
> 
> this just made me laugh cry!
> 
> omg do cut up strawberries work? they were the only berries in the grocery store! they were even out of apples… like what is happening in these streets to the fruit???


Strawberries are fine!


----------



## Biyaya

Just got loads of fruit today! Yes!


----------



## Peach_Jam

do wax/candle warmers count as candles?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

are yall in agreement that a tomato is in fact a fruit? 

if so then I'm set


----------



## Oblivia

Peach_Jam said:


> do wax/candle warmers count as candles?


It would have to be a proper candle, i.e. wax with a wick.


xSuperMario64x said:


> are yall in agreement that a tomato is in fact a fruit?
> 
> if so then I'm set


I call them abominations, but technically they're a fruit and therefore will be acceptable. ✖


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> I call them abominations, but technically they're a fruit and therefore will be acceptable. ✖


they absolutely are abominations but the rules of biology are rules that shant be disobeyed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My mom hasn't gone grocery shopping so I had to take a pic of our least sad-looking apple lmao


----------



## heyimsobored

Phew, my submission was accepted. Honestly, that necklace was probably the most annoying thing on the list for me. I don't own any so I had to borrow one from my mom lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Half-eaten blueberries tucked between orange juice carton and butter, you're a lifesaver!  wish I could show off my necklace, though~ it's a really special one I've kept all these years ^-^


----------



## King koopa

I'm glad I was able to find an orange that wasn't brown


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> they absolutely are abominations but the rules of biology are rules that shant be disobeyed


Can I just comment on - your usage of "shant" is most excellent. Well done lol. Also in agreement of the tomato abomination.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Great timing! My parents just bought grapes today lol. Candles shouldn't be too much of a problem for me, but I might end up facing questions from my mother as to why I'm taking pictures of her necklace haha.


----------



## Liz!

My daughter thought I was crazy going through her laundry at 8am this morning looking for a graphic tee. Tomorrow I need to ask her for a necklace.


----------



## Oblivia

LittleMissPanda said:


> Half-eaten blueberries tucked between orange juice carton and butter, you're a lifesaver!  wish I could show off my necklace, though~ it's a really special one I've kept all these years ^-^


Anyone who's particularly proud of their photos/items and wants to share them is more than welcome to do so in this thread! All official submissions belong in the other board, but you all can absolutely share them here as well if you'd like.


----------



## AkaneQ

Quick question, do we get to see each other's photos?
Question solved!! XD


----------



## Foreverfox

Don't have to tell me twice! I'll post my favorite item prompt from each day.
Here's yesterday's graphic tee: Rosalina, naturally.





And today's necklace: from my Disney world and from our wedding day.


----------



## King koopa

Foreverfox said:


> Don't have to tell me twice! I'll post my favorite item prompt from each day.
> Here's yesterday's graphic tee: Rosalina, naturally.
> View attachment 384412
> 
> And today's necklace: from my Disney world and from our wedding day.
> View attachment 384413


Ooh, that's a nice rosalina shirt!


----------



## Foreverfox

Koopadude100 said:


> Ooh, that's a nice rosalina shirt!


Thank you! It's my favorite of my new graphic tees! Guess it came just in time too! Haha


----------



## Merielle

I think I'll share a few of my scavenger hunt items too! 


Spoiler







My first console, the DS Lite!  It's been decorated with some Slime Rancher stickers too~!





And my graphic tee of Chopper from One Piece!  It's quite comfy.





I don't own many necklaces, but I thought this unicorn one would be interesting!  It was this, a pretty floral one, or my Gurren Lagann core drill necklace.


I think I need to up my name-card game though...


----------



## The Pennifer

This is the most fun part of the scavenger hunt … seeing what everybody else is posting!! 
Here’s mine


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Foreverfox said:


> Don't have to tell me twice! I'll post my favorite item prompt from each day.
> Here's yesterday's graphic tee: Rosalina, naturally.
> View attachment 384412
> 
> And today's necklace: from my Disney world and from our wedding day.
> View attachment 384413


omg could you just, like, mail that Rosalina & Luma graphic tee to me??   I'll treasure it FOREVER!!


----------



## Firesquids

I'll share a few of mine too


----------



## CylieDanny

Firesquids said:


> I'll share a few of mine too


Those candles are so cool!!


----------



## Bekaa

This reminds me of a question. I guess it’s OK to put all three objects into one photo, yes?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2021



Firesquids said:


> I'll share a few of mine too


Where is your toothbrush? LOL.


----------



## Firesquids

CylieDanny said:


> Those candles are so cool!!


They're my sister's, I usually use incense instead, so I had to search a bit for some candles lol



Bekaa said:


> Where is your toothbrush? LOL.


lol I didn't think it was a very interesting picture, but if you insist, mine is the green one 
(yes I use children's mouthwash)


----------



## AkaneQ

Sharing mine as well XD



Spoiler: Round 1











Spoiler: Round 2









The new name cardholder lady I've hired today was a little aggressive, but we managed to get a clear shot.
In case if anyone wonders how aggressive the cardholder lady was:


Spoiler










	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2021



Firesquids said:


> They're my sister's, I usually use incense instead, so I had to search a bit for some candles lol
> 
> 
> lol I didn't think it was a very interesting picture, but if you insist, mine is the green one


Very fancy toothbrush you got ;D


----------



## skarmoury

Sadly I already lit my homemade candle so it won’t look the best on today’s submission (10% is already melted), but here’s what it looked like just when I just started to light it yesterday


----------



## duckykate

can i use a fake electric candle/tea light? i dont own real candles


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Everyone, let me introduce you to Hamu-Frog! He's wearing my special necklace~ bought for me as a gift by my hubby during the time we first started dating. I told him I was into cartoons and plushies and, well...you can see the results for yourself *


----------



## Firesquids

LittleMissPanda said:


> *Everyone, let me introduce you to Hamu-Frog! He's wearing my special necklace~ bought for me as a gift by my hubby during the time we first started dating. I told him I was into cartoons and plushies and, well...you can see the results for yourself *
> View attachment 384435​


Oh my god the Hey Arnold necklace is ADORABLE. (as is hamu frog)


----------



## Aniko

Question: Do we have to cut the fruit? Raspberries are not the easiest to cut.


----------



## tessa grace

ill share some of mine!!


----------



## Dunquixote

LittleMissPanda said:


> *Everyone, let me introduce you to Hamu-Frog! He's wearing my special necklace~ bought for me as a gift by my hubby during the time we first started dating. I told him I was into cartoons and plushies and, well...you can see the results for yourself *
> View attachment 384435​



Aw!  That is so touching and so thoughtful. Beautiful necklace! Those chubby cheeks . Don’t show this guy to @NefariousKing otherwise he may try to snatch him from you, mobster as he is . Jk .



Merielle said:


> I think I'll share a few of my scavenger hunt items too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384416
> 
> My first console, the DS Lite!  It's been decorated with some Slime Rancher stickers too~!
> 
> View attachment 384417
> 
> And my graphic tee of Chopper from One Piece!  It's quite comfy.
> 
> View attachment 384418
> 
> I don't own many necklaces, but I thought this unicorn one would be interesting!  It was this, a pretty floral one, or my Gurren Lagann core drill necklace.
> 
> 
> I think I need to up my name-card game though...



I love your items, especially the Chopper shirt. Raccoon Dog for the Win! 




One of my favorite Tee shirts; it’s from TeeTurtle and it glows in the dark. Not my usual color choice of tooth brush but it is new and I didn’t want to put the one I’m using on my shirt and bed . My system is a Switch Lite. 





A friend that liked me gave me the necklace on valentine’s day one year and it has a cat on it. The candle is my mom’s and this is where we keep some of our fruit non-refrigerated.


----------



## Oblivia

duckykate said:


> can i use a fake electric candle/tea light? i dont own real candles


It would have to be a proper candle with wax and a wick.


Aniko said:


> Question: Do we have to cut the fruit? Raspberries are not the easiest to cut.


The fruit can be whole or cut, so long as I can tell I'm looking at fruit!


----------



## Jacob

Is a lei considered a necklace? :]


----------



## tiffanistarr

The Pennifer said:


> This is the most fun part of the scavenger hunt … seeing what everybody else is posting!!
> Here’s mine
> 
> View attachment 384419View attachment 384421


omg the sliced apple and everything! amazing display!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

You know, I'm glad we're allowed to post our photos for the scavenger hunt! I'm really interested to see what other people found despite searching for the same items. It's nice seeing some people explaining their things. Guess I'll hop on then lol. Please ignore the fact that I laid these three items on the floor.



Obviously, there's nothing special about the toothbrush. 

As for the graphic t-shirt, it's Mario. I was originally going to use a blue shirt starring Yoshi, but it was still in the laundry hanging out to dry. 

Finally, I used a PS2 slim for the game console. I also have a memory card, but I decided not to include it. I've had this for a long time and I don't know when I got it, but it's probably around 15 years old! I played Gran Turismo 4 _a lot_ with this system. Unfortunately, it's not reading other game discs I've inserted as of late so I can't play other games on it. 

Anyway, I'm liking the event so far even though we're only two rounds in. I have a feeling it will only get more challenging from here plus I need to spice up my namecard.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

cursed fruit


----------



## tiffanistarr

Firesquids said:


> They're my sister's, I usually use incense instead, so I had to search a bit for some candles lol
> 
> 
> lol I didn't think it was a very interesting picture, but if you insist, mine is the green one
> (yes I use children's mouthwash)
> View attachment 384444


i appreciate your toothbrushes! Also kids mouthwash does taste better so actually pro move!


----------



## corlee1289

My graphic tee


----------



## Bluebellie

I missed the first day 
I won’t be eligible for the Cocotryoshka.

Will this new collectible be tradeable?


----------



## Newbiemayor

Bluebellie said:


> I missed the first day
> I won’t be eligible for the Cocotryoshka.
> 
> Will this new collectible be tradeable?


Yes it will as will the secret one


----------



## Biyaya

One of my favorite graphic tees! My 3DS wearing its Sable faceplate! and a super basic, clear toothbrush that I use to clean my hairbrush and comb.


----------



## Midoriya

Albeit not that interesting imo, here’s my submission from round one (haven’t done round two yet because I need to find a necklace):


----------



## tiffanistarr

Might be a stupid question but when you post a thread does everyone have the reminder of the name card or am I just an idiot and did it wrong? lol I put a name card but wrote out Tiffani Starr instead of tiffanistarr do I need to correct this or was this just a friendly reminder?


----------



## Plume

I love seeing what everyone posts. It's my favorite part of the event!

Mine are mostly unexciting, but here they are! The t-shirt is of course Matisse's Dance (I), but with skeletons. Please excuse the cat hair.


----------



## CylieDanny

tiffanistarr said:


> Might be a stupid question but when you post a thread does everyone have the reminder of the name card or am I just an idiot and did it wrong? lol I put a name card but wrote out Tiffani Starr instead of tiffanistarr do I need to correct this or was this just a friendly reminder?


Nah, your not an idiot. I think it was just a friendly reminder, I got one too. But did remake my card so its bigger


----------



## Firesquids

Plume said:


> I love seeing what everyone posts. It's my favorite part of the event!
> 
> Mine are mostly unexciting, but here they are! The t-shirt is of course Matisse's Dance (I), but with skeletons. Please excuse the cat hair.
> View attachment 384488
> View attachment 384455


I love that shirt, and the necklace is super cute too!


tiffanistarr said:


> Might be a stupid question but when you post a thread does everyone have the reminder of the name card or am I just an idiot and did it wrong? lol I put a name card but wrote out Tiffani Starr instead of tiffanistarr do I need to correct this or was this just a friendly reminder?


Haha Don't worry  you're not the only one, I see it too.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Today’s photo, looks like I am setting up a very unusual ritual. The necklace belonged to my grandmother but everything else is pretty basic. My daughter is obsessed with blueberries so we pretty much always have them around these days.




Yesterday’s photos, just for the heck of it (and because I love my firefly shirt )


----------



## Nefarious

tiffanistarr said:


> Might be a stupid question but when you post a thread does everyone have the reminder of the name card or am I just an idiot and did it wrong? lol I put a name card but wrote out Tiffani Starr instead of tiffanistarr do I need to correct this or was this just a friendly reminder?



It's not a stupid question at all. Yes, the namecard notice shows up for everyone, it's just a friendly reminder. It's really important that a namecard is included, otherwise we can't accept it and you'll lose out on coins for that round.
Your namecard looks good so don't worry about needing to change it. ^^


----------



## Roxxy

I love seeing everyone’s entries  Too early in the morning here to go hunting for today’s items!

Here is my pic from yesterday


----------



## tiffanistarr

NefariousKing said:


> It's not a stupid question at all. Yes, the namecard notice shows up for everyone, it's just a friendly reminder. It's really important that a namecard is included, otherwise we can't accept it and you'll lose out on coins for that round.
> Your namecard looks good so don't worry about needing to change it. ^^


Thank you friend!

Here are my entries from today if anyone is interested!


Spoiler: Fruit and Candle













Spoiler: Necklace


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> I love seeing everyone’s entries  Too early in the morning here to go hunting for today’s items!
> 
> Here is my pic from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 384504



so cute . That teddy bear looks so soft. I bet your cat likes it


----------



## Toska

Everybody’s entries look amazing! While I had a more difficult time finding a candle, I did find one eventually. I included some of my favorite photos below if anybody is curious. 



Spoiler


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'll share my graphic tee from Day 1, since it's on-brand for me:


----------



## oak

I just gotta share my Lucio shirt with everyone. I haven't played Overwatch in probably 2 years but I'll still rock my Lucio shirt.


----------



## Dunquixote

oak said:


> I just gotta share my Lucio shirt with everyone. I haven't played Overwatch in probably 2 years but I'll still rock my Lucio shirt.
> View attachment 384515



I like your shirt; Lucio was one of my favorites!  I haven’t touched the game for around that same amount of time too .


----------



## xara

Toska said:


> Everybody’s entries look amazing! While I had a more difficult time finding a candle, I did find one eventually. I included some of my favorite photos below if anybody is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384506
> View attachment 384507
> View attachment 384508





oak said:


> I just gotta share my Lucio shirt with everyone. I haven't played Overwatch in probably 2 years but I'll still rock my Lucio shirt.
> View attachment 384515



aaa you both have such gorgeous switches! and the paw sticks on yours, toska, are adorable as well!


----------



## KittenNoir

Omg noooo I forgot to submit a picture for the first one


----------



## Giddy

Damn, didn't see this till now, but hopefully there's still time for Hunt 2~?


----------



## Chris

Giddy said:


> Damn, didn't see this till now, but hopefully there's still time for Hunt 2~?


There are still a little over 13.5hrs to submit entries for the second hunt.


----------



## Aquilla

I thought I’d share some of my entries as well! ^^ I love seeing everyone else’s so far ~ 
I’m uploading them from my phone - I hope they won’t be super huge for people on their computers ;u;


Spoiler:  day 1










my toothbrush is so unremarkable I didn’t include it. 





Spoiler:  day 2






Cat candle!? My friend made it for me and I can’t bring myself to light it




My great-grandmother‘s pearl necklace ~




And my breakfast  now that I’ve taken these from the kitchen I’m to lazy to get something else to eat.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Wait, we are allowed to share our entries? 
Going to just completely copy what I've sent. I was debating of wether I make a picture of a new toothbrush,
or the one I use to clean shoes with.. 

*Day 1* - Toothbrush, Graphic Tee & Gaming Console



____








____




____________________________________________________________________________In case it's needed to be more clear, here is a picture of the Gameboy Advance SP open_


----------



## KittenNoir

Chris said:


> There are still a little over 13.5hrs to submit entries for the second hunt.


If I have missed the 1st round I won’t get the chance to receive the new collectable ? By participating in the second and future ones I’ll only get the chance to earn tickets? Is this correct ?


----------



## Chris

KittenNoir said:


> If I have missed the 1st round I won’t get the chance to receive the new collectable ? By participating in the second and future ones I’ll only get the chance to earn tickets? Is this correct ?


Yes, this is correct. You unfortunately won't be able able meet the criteria to earn the Cocotryoshka and unrevealed collectible, but you can still participate in order to earn tickets for the raffle!


----------



## jadetine

The Pennifer said:


> This is the most fun part of the scavenger hunt … seeing what everybody else is posting!!
> Here’s mine
> 
> View attachment 384419View attachment 384421


Omg, so nicely presented! I really want that apple,  lol.


----------



## Cirice

If I only took two pics earlier and want to add my 3rd one, I just post a reply on my current hunt thread right ?


----------



## Roxxy

Just thought I would share today’s entry  i love candles but they are a rare treat to light as singed cat tail isn’t a good look  The necklace is possibly my most treasured possession. It was recently passed down to me from my mum. It has been in the family for generations Now the grapes can be lunch


----------



## Chris

I originally posted yesterday's under a spoiler, but now that everyone is sharing their entries I'll repost properly alongside today's submission. As always, staff member entries *are not* eligible for rewards; I'm taking part just for fun!


*Day 1*







*Day 2*


----------



## tiffanistarr

Chris said:


> I originally posted yesterday's under a spoiler, but now that everyone is sharing their entries I'll repost properly alongside today's submission. As always, staff member entries *are not* eligible for rewards; I'm taking part just for fun!
> 
> 
> *Day 1*
> 
> View attachment 384555
> 
> 
> 
> *Day 2*
> 
> View attachment 384553​


i love that candle holder! May i ask where that was purchased?


----------



## amemome

aaaack I missed the first day  but this sounds fun and I'll be sure to participate in the other rounds!


----------



## _Donut_

Here I am taking 3 photos of everything separately, only to now realise I could just group them together like everyone else is doing


----------



## Foreverfox

_Donut_ said:


> Here I am taking 3 photos of everything separately, only to now realise I could just group them together like everyone else is doing


It's okay, I'm taking separate ones too, incase I don't feel like sharing my toothbrush or something. Even though I have a really nice toothbrush!


----------



## Oblivia

Jacob said:


> Is a lei considered a necklace? :]


After discussing this with the rest of the team, we've agreed that a lei would be acceptable.


Cirice said:


> If I only took two pics earlier and want to add my 3rd one, I just post a reply on my current hunt thread right ?


We've accepted your add-on photo as a one-time courtesy, but going forward all photos will need to be submitted at the same time and in the same post. Per the OP:


> Make sure you're satisfied with your photos prior to submitting your thread, as you may not change or edit your entry once it's been posted.


----------



## IonicKarma

If one of our items isn't accepted for not being close enough to the item, would we get another chance to provide a valid item for that one?


----------



## DaCoSim

Roxxy said:


> I love seeing everyone’s entries  Too early in the morning here to go hunting for today’s items!
> 
> Here is my pic from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 384504


Where where where did u get this shirt?!?!?! Ahhhhhh!!!! I want it!!!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Roxxy said:


> I love seeing everyone’s entries  Too early in the morning here to go hunting for today’s items!
> 
> Here is my pic from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 384504


That shirt is epic. I am now on a mission to find one!


----------



## Roxxy

Foreverfox said:


> That shirt is epic. I am now on a mission to find one!


Sadly it was in a bundle with mk8 on the wii u. I inherited it when my son grew out of it


----------



## DaCoSim

Roxxy said:


> Sadly it was in a bundle with mk8. I inherited it when my son grew out of it


Haaaa!!! Figures!!!! I have a blue shell sticker on my “geek” cup that says “eff” u! Lol!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2021


----------



## Oblivia

IonicKarma said:


> If one of our items isn't accepted for not being close enough to the item, would we get another chance to provide a valid item for that one?


Due to the faster pacing of this event it would be better to ask clarifying questions prior to submitting, either here in the thread or by PMing me directly.


----------



## Antonio

@Oblivia does a box of orange chicken count as fruit?


----------



## Oblivia

Antonio said:


> @Oblivia does a box of orange chicken count as fruit?


Definitely not!


----------



## Antonio

Oblivia said:


> Definitely not!


What about a box of sliced onions or peppers? I know onions aren't fruits but peppers are!


----------



## Oblivia

Antonio said:


> What about a box of sliced onions or peppers? I know onions aren't fruits but peppers are!


A whole pepper would be acceptable, yes.


----------



## Antonio

Oblivia said:


> A whole pepper would be acceptable, yes.


What about a jar of olives? Olives are fruits but small.


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> @Oblivia does a box of orange chicken count as fruit?





Antonio said:


> What about a box of sliced onions or peppers? I know onions aren't fruits but peppers are!





Antonio said:


> What about a jar of olives? Olives are fruits but small.


Hi @Antonio, you have already been given approval on a fruit you wish to use so please go ahead and submit your entry using that. Further questions like this, even intended as light-hearted humour, only serve to waste the event host's time.


----------



## Antonio

Chris said:


> Hi @Antonio, you have already been given approval on a fruit you wish to use so please go ahead and submit your entry using that. Further questions like this, even intended as light-hearted humour, only serve to waste the event host's time.


This isn't a joke, it's another option because I don't have a whole pepper, only pre-slicied peppers. That's why I went to olives.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Is a lanyard a necklace? It looks like this


----------



## Cirice

Oblivia said:


> We've accepted your add-on photo as a one-time courtesy, but going forward all photos will need to be submitted at the same time and in the same post. Per the OP:


I didn't understand it as such, so thank you for the clarification. I thought it meant, you can't edit the already posted pictures - as in, replace them.


----------



## Biyaya

I was excited about my fruit haul, so I put a bunch in my photo.  Not present are the plums, blueberries, eggplant and spaghetti squash in the fridge.


----------



## Antonio

Soti said:


> I was excited about my fruit haul, so I put a bunch in my photo.  Not present are the plums, blueberries, eggplant and spaghetti squash in the fridge.


Those look absolutely delicious


----------



## Holla

Here are my entries from yesterday. My Yoshi shirt is a bit wrinkled since I recently moved so don’t mind that. I also wanted to share my Gameboy Pocket as I doubt many younger members have seen one before. I’m especially proud of how good of shape it’s in as well. I almost considered on taking a photo of our SNES but it has a messed up power port sadly and currently doesn’t work. >.<


Spoiler


----------



## JellyBeans

gonna join everyone else and share my t shirt from yesterday because it's quite possibly my current favourite piece of clothing even though it's at least four sizes too big for me


----------



## Mick

Dinosaurz said:


> Is a lanyard a necklace? It looks like this



Since it has a pendant and is clearly meant for fashion, we would accept this one as a necklace, yes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

does anyone else get an insurmountable level of anxiety right before seeing the next set of clues or is it just my ridiculous anxiety? lol


----------



## Princess Mipha

*Day 2* - Piece of Fruit, Necklace & Candle
_Ps: The watermelon is tasting awful. I am so disappointed._



____








____


----------



## Dinosaurz

xSuperMario64x said:


> does anyone else get an insurmountable level of anxiety right before seeing the next set of clues or is it just my ridiculous anxiety? lol


It’s the Which item am I required to purchase daily because I don’t own much - hunt


----------



## DaCoSim

just wanted to brag on my kids a bit! They got me this awesome shirt for Mother’s Day all on their own! I luv it!!!


----------



## Oblivia

Hey all! I just want to make a small clarification on today's hunt since a few entries are questionable as to whether they fit the rules. When we say "fresh fruit", this means a fruit that hasn't gone through any sort of preservation process. Pre-packaged fruit cups, preserves atop a dessert, or anything in a jar of sugar or sodium-based preservative (olives, fruit cocktail, etc.) do not constitute fresh fruit and will not be accepted. 

Also, if you happen to have something with fresh fruit on it or mixed into it (read: a salad with diced cucumber, a sandwich with sliced tomato, or fruit mixed with other foods) we would kindly ask that you separate the fruit from the rest of the food in order to earn your Coins this time around. Thank you!


----------



## Valzed

I'm so sad I missed part of this! We've been so busy irl lately that I haven't been on here for a bit. Forget adulting & rl for the next few days! It's Scavenger Hunt time!


----------



## Biyaya

Antonio said:


> Those look absolutely delicious ❤


I wish I could share them! ❤


----------



## Valzed

I just realized I'm not going to be able to earn a Cocotryoshka since I missed the first Hunt.


----------



## Oblivia

Valzed said:


> I just realized I'm not going to be able to earn a Cocotryoshka since I missed the first Hunt.


If it makes you feel better, there will likely be a ton of them in circulation and they'll be immediately tradeable.


----------



## Valzed

Oblivia said:


> If it makes you feel better, there will likely be a ton of them in circulation and they'll be immediately tradeable.


I'm hoping there will be some for sale after the event. I love all the creepy villagers & dark/creepy collectibles so I'm going to be on the hunt for one for sure.


----------



## King koopa

Valzed said:


> I'm hoping there will be some for sale after the event. I love all the creepy villagers & dark/creepy collectibles so I'm going to be on the hunt for one for sure.


Yeah, hopefully they don't go for very high so you can snag one! If not I'll be more than happy to give you mine if you want


----------



## oak

My second entry isn't very exciting but it made me realized I don't own any necklaces that aren't rocks tied to a piece of rope lmao.


----------



## Roxxy

I am


oak said:


> My second entry isn't very exciting but it made me realized I don't own any necklaces that aren't rocks tied to a piece of rope lmao.
> View attachment 384643


That is my perfect necklace


----------



## Insulaire

My entry:


----------



## Dinosaurz

I ONLY NEEDED 1 CANDLE


----------



## Aquilla

Dinosaurz said:


> I ONLY NEEDED 1 CANDLE


welp. autumn isn't too far away so I guess you're all set for the cozy season!


----------



## Holla

Valzed said:


> I'm hoping there will be some for sale after the event. I love all the creepy villagers & dark/creepy collectibles so I'm going to be on the hunt for one for sure.



If I end up getting one I’m sure we could work something out.  As I don’t see myself keeping mine.


----------



## daringred_

almost had me with the candle one, but i pulled what i like to call a pro-gamer move and remembered we have birthday candles in a kitchen drawer.


----------



## Stella-Io

Anyone else not have fruit around the house or just me? Vegetables yes, fresh and canned, just no fruit.

Now I won't be able to get a quirky doll (I'm assuming that what it's called, and I don't really plan on buying one since it'll probably be very expensive) but the Coco Collectable is super cool! There's still the raffle too so fingers crossed.


----------



## Giddy

Here's my entry for the second hunt~ 


 

And also, since I never got round to the first hunt, I still wanted to show off a fav shirt I got:


Spoiler: What could have been my first hunt


----------



## Roxxy

Stella-Io said:


> Anyone else not have fruit around the house or just me? Vegetables yes, fresh and canned, just no fruit.
> 
> Now I won't be able to get a quirky doll (I'm assuming that what it's called, and I don't really plan on buying one since it'll probably be very expensive) but the Coco Collectable is super cool! There's still the raffle too so fingers crossed.


I was lucky I’d just gone shopping  Do you have any tomatoes or peppers?  this one has been tough for lots of people


----------



## Stella-Io

Roxxy said:


> I was lucky I’d just gone shopping  Do you have any tomatoes or peppers?  this one has been tough for lots of people



Nope, the tomato I had just got used like a day or two ago, and also no peppers. I also didn't realize peppers was a fruit, I thought it might have been a vegetable.

If vegetables was an option that would be easy. Onions and potatoes are usually around the house. Also, with how late I got out from work today I won't have time to go shopping.


----------



## CylieDanny

Maybe you can  just take a picture of your card with fruit from a store? Without  buying it?


----------



## will.

my melon themed candles, and some freshly picked cherries from michigan ♡


----------



## Foreverfox

will. said:


> my melon themed candles, and some freshly picked cherries from michigan ♡


Ohh man, Michigan cherries are the best. We used to go the the cherry festival in Traverse City every year!


----------



## Midoriya

Just submitted my entry for round two!  And in the nick of time as well!  Here’s what it looked like.






Used one of the candles we have in our kitchen usually and lit it, chopped up a banana, and have my Dallas Stars necklace lit as well.  

(And I definitely ate the banana slices afterwards )


----------



## Aniko

I feel sorry for people not finding fruits , they are so easy to find in my area right now (summer here), I live close to a forest, there are many kind of berries and fruits growing in the wild. Even along the road, there are blueberries and wild cherries.


----------



## seliph

not to sound sour but can i suggest a separate share your entries thread? i imagine i'm not the only one who's pretty much just looking for staff posts so i don't do anything wrong, but sifting through giant images and dealing with image load times is making it a bit of a pain


----------



## Biyaya

Aniko said:


> I feel sorry for people not finding fruits , they are so easy to find in my area right now (summer here), I live close to a forest, there are many kind of berries and fruits growing in the wild. Even along the road, there are blueberries and wild cherries.


 I totally forgot about wild berries! There are some tiny ones growing at the corner of the house!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Soti said:


> I totally forgot about wild berries! There are some tiny ones growing at the corner of the house!


Pretty sure there’s 2 minutes left so gotta go fast I guess


----------



## Oblivia

That's a wrap for day 2! For day 3, you'll need to locate the following:

Backpack (no purses or shoulder/messenger bags)
Pair of athletic shoes/sneakers/trainers
Knitted/yarn hat

You can also find this inside the spoiler located in the main post!

As always, remember that a *namecard is required *for all photos, and please ask any questions prior to submitting if you're unsure about any of the items.


----------



## tiffanistarr

knitted hat??? lmao rip us hot weather folks


----------



## xara

Oblivia said:


> Pair of athletic shoes/sneakers/trainers



what exactly constitutes as a pair of athletic shoes? would say, regular running shoes count or are we talking shoes from adidas, nike, etc?


----------



## Dunquixote

shoot. i don’t have a knit hat. i have some knitted socks made for me and a knitted scarf somewhere but no knit hat :/


----------



## Aniko

Looks like I will have to steal someone's shoes!


----------



## Dio

xara said:


> what exactly constitutes as a pair of athletic shoes? would say, regular running shoes count or are we talking shoes from adidas, nike, etc?


It doesn't have to be athletic, but if you wanted to use athletic shoes anything used for sports (i.e soccer, track & field, basketball) should count. You can even just take a pic of a pair of converse since "Pair of athletic shoes/sneakers/trainers" would count.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

darn I actually have two knitted hats but they're at home in Ohio and I'm in Alabama ://///

maybe by some odd luck my Bama uncles will have a knitted hat lol


----------



## Antonio

Are beanies technically knitted hats? Does it have to be homemade knitted?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Is a beanie a knitted hat what does that mean


----------



## CylieDanny

I think I have a knitted hat, but I'm honestly unclear what counts as one. The ones with Pompoms on them, right?


----------



## Antonio

Dinosaurz said:


> Is a beanie a knitted hat what does that mean


Like a beanie hat, it's a type of hat. It's the sweater of hats.


----------



## King koopa

Welp looks like I'm going to have to ask my sister for a knitted hat which she'll probably say no too


----------



## Aniko

I participated in many scavenger hunts here, and I will admit that I've never found all the things. There are always items that will be more difficult to find than others.


----------



## Dio

Dinosaurz said:


> Is a beanie a knitted hat what does that mean







i think if you can see the stitching its knitted lol


----------



## Antonio

Dio said:


> View attachment 384687
> 
> i think if you can see the stitching its knitted lol


Okay because my hat is dark but you could see some knitting on it, it's factory knitted tho.


----------



## duckykate

sjw chic


----------



## King koopa

Ok never mind, she let me use the hat for the photo


----------



## Biyaya

Dinosaurz said:


> gotta go fast


Sonic's the name; speed's my game!


----------



## CylieDanny

It's ok if it has a design or character on it, right? Or horse


----------



## Antonio

Here's my poorly lit photo


----------



## Dinosaurz

do I have everything to do this right now? Yes. I am still going to procrastinate till the last hour? Also yes.


----------



## Biyaya

duckykate said:


> sjw chic


I adore that Roald pin!


----------



## LambdaDelta

24/7 200 degree areas: exist
oblivia: no


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> 24/7 200 degree areas: exist
> oblivia: no


Just move to Canada bro it’s not that hard

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2021

Next scavenger hunt: take a picture of snow outside!


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> Just move to Canada bro it’s not that hard


But Canada's like 6 hours away man I don't feel like driving that far just for the hunt


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> Just move to Canada bro it’s not that hard


it'd be past the deadline by the time I got there


----------



## Dinosaurz

Koopadude100 said:


> But Canada's like 6 hours away man I don't feel like driving that far just for the hunt


Listen, do you want that secret collectible or not? We all have to make sacrifices


----------



## skarmoury

as someone who lives in a country with only 2 seasons, I have never touched snow and therefore do not have a knitted hat o(-( winter is a theory to me

edit: omg ok found one i forgot my dad went outside the country once and needed a beanie LOL


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> Listen, do you want that secret collectible or not? We all have to make sacrifices


Luckily my sister let me use her hat so I don't have to waste 6 hours of my life driving to another country just to take 1 photo then drive back which is 12 hours altogether and the next round would be starting by then


----------



## oak

I wish I could share my bag of toques with you all cause it's one big ass bag of knitted hats.


----------



## Oblivia

xara said:


> what exactly constitutes as a pair of athletic shoes? would say, regular running shoes count or are we talking shoes from adidas, nike, etc?


Any athletic-style shoe with a flat rubber sole, leather or fabric upper, and laces. They don't have to be name brand so long as they're clearly an athletic shoe.


Antonio said:


> Are beanies technically knitted hats? Does it have to be homemade knitted?


It does not have to be homemade, and a knitted beanie would be fine.


Dinosaurz said:


> Is a beanie a knitted hat what does that mean





CylieDanny said:


> I think I have a knitted hat, but I'm honestly unclear what counts as one. The ones with Pompoms on them, right?


Any hat made out of yarn or in a knitted style would count. It doesn't have to be a pompom style but those would also be fine!


----------



## duckykate

Soti said:


> I adore that Roald pin!



ty!!! @Rosetti made it


----------



## Merielle

oak said:


> I wish I could share my bag of toques with you all cause it's one big ass bag of knitted hats.


Same here—I have a drawer _full_ of knitted hats.  A small drawer, but still, I think I'd be able to provide for most of the forum.

Sharing my backpack and my knitted hat (and my fancy new namecard)!


Spoiler


----------



## Rio_

I will never turn down the opportunity to show off my Waluigi backpack


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Merielle said:


> Same here—I have a drawer _full_ of knitted hats.  A small drawer, but still, I think I'd be able to provide for most of the forum.
> 
> Sharing my backpack and my knitted hat (and my fancy new namecard)!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384704
> View attachment 384703


For a second, I thought the knitted hat you posted looked like a hair wig LOL.


----------



## Toska

Thought I’d post my pictures! Nothing special this time around, but I actually found all the items! (Also, sorry about the photos appearing sideways! They aren’t like that on my phone.)



Spoiler


----------



## tessa grace

get to flex my very dirty yet very awesome animal crossing bag


----------



## Aniko

Dinosaurz said:


> Just move to Canada bro it’s not that hard
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2021
> 
> Next scavenger hunt: take a picture of snow outside!



I'm prepared! I collected snow from the latest snowstorm thinking I would use it with my maple syrup, but forgot all about it and it's still in the freezer. I guess I just have to put it back in the backyard?


----------



## Plume

I wasn't sure if I had a beanie at first, but then I remembered that I actually bought this one with an L.L. Bean gift card a few years back. It was the only thing in the store that I could afford with a $20 gift card. @_@
The bag is my treasure! It's a vintage Coach backpack that I thrifted years ago. It's held up perfectly!


----------



## King koopa

Makoto said:


> I will never turn down the opportunity to show off my Waluigi backpack
> 
> View attachment 384710


Flashbacks to the bellflowers


----------



## Foreverfox

My favorite from day 3! I love this hat!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Makoto said:


> I will never turn down the opportunity to show off my Waluigi backpack
> 
> View attachment 384710


wait this is incredible wtf


----------



## Holla

Uh oh a knitted hat… I recently moved and haven’t brought any of my winter stuff to the new place yet. So it’s an hour drive away. >.< All I have are summer hats.

Edit: hopefully my boyfriend happens to have one otherwise I’m out of luck.


----------



## The Pennifer

Since I live in  Canada (the BC west coast)  I do have the required items  LOL
My 72 HR Emergency Backpack, knitted BC Ferries hat, and my fave Skechers athletic shoes


----------



## Dunquixote

Mine is pretty boring this time and wasn’t sure if my hat would work. sorry the image flipped.





I used this backpack in middle school (maybe before that) and also maybe when I went to Civil War battlefields and reenactments and took pictures. Right now, it is holding the big binder of digital pictures I took at the anniversary reenactment at gettysburg in 2002 or 2003 I think along with other pictures I had nowhere else to store in my closet.

The shoes were from high school and were fairly comfortable. I don’t know when I got the hat but it came with a matching scarf and gloves .


----------



## heyimsobored

Oh, yay! My submission was accpected. Kinda worried this time because I had a hard time taking the photos


----------



## Foreverfox

Dunquixote said:


> Mine is pretty boring this time and wasn’t sure if my hat would work. sorry the image flipped.
> 
> View attachment 384734
> 
> I used this backpack in middle school (maybe before that) and also maybe when I went to Civil War battlefields and reenactments and took pictures. Right now, it is holding the big binder of digital pictures I took at the anniversary reenactment at gettysburg in 2002 or 2003 I think along with other pictures I had nowhere else to store in my closet.
> 
> The shoes were from high school and were fairly comfortable. I don’t know when I got the hat but it came with a matching scarf and gloves .


Oh man, an old-school Jansport! Brings back memories


----------



## Bluebellie

Regarding  the athletic  shoes….do regular converse work? That’s kind of what I wear when I do sporty stuff.



I have none of these. Gotta go see if some other family members have anything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

here's my entry, luckily they did have a knitted hat so I paired it with my favorite converse as well as the coolest backpack I've ever owned


----------



## Bluebellie

xSuperMario64x said:


> here's my entry, luckily they did have a knitted hat so I paired it with my favorite converse as well as the coolest backpack I've ever owned


Was your entry accepted?
I’m wanting to know if converse are sport shoes. That’s what I have lol


----------



## King koopa

Well everyone else is sharing their photos... guess I'll hop on the bandwagon for a bit:




It's my mario backpack I used in middle school, and that sparkly thingy was a prize for some contest, my sister's beanie that she let me use, and my sneakers


----------



## Firesquids

Bluebellie said:


> Was your entry accepted?
> I’m wanting to know if converse are sport shoes. That’s what I have lol


I'm wondering the same thing, otherwise I have to borrow my roommates shoes lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bluebellie said:


> Was your entry accepted?
> I’m wanting to know if converse are sport shoes. That’s what I have lol


it was accepted! I'm pretty sure that converse are regarded as basketball shoes so you're playing it safe w them 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Well everyone else is sharing their photos... guess I'll hop on the bandwagon for a bit:
> 
> View attachment 384740
> It's my mario backpack I used in middle school, and that sparkly thingy was a prize for some contest, my sister's beanie that she let me use, and my sneakers


HELLA COOL BACKPACK SQUAD

(except I used mine my senior year of college lmfaoooo)


----------



## daringred_

what the hell, i'll share this one because my backpack's cute. 


Spoiler


----------



## jiny

i'll share mine because why not!
ive used that backpack since my freshman yr of high school, and i'll be using it again for my senior year  
i got those nike shoes in 7th grade and they still fit hehe i wear them sometimes
and my beanie is from the north face pyeongchang winter olympics 2018 collection i thought it was a rly cute beanie + it was the only one i could find where i lived and it was super cold around that time


----------



## Stella-Io

Spoiler: My entry, big pic











I'm early for this one wow

I LOVE Haunted Mansion so I ofcourse had to get this LoungeFly bag. Not seen, my 4 other Haunted Mansion bags AND matching wallet for this bag It's really hard to see in this pic, but the bag has the purple creepy wallpaper pattern all over it. Also my new plant making an appearance in the backround. Don't ask why the ankles of my shoes are torn up, I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Biyaya

duckykate said:


> ty!!! @Rosetti made it


Oh, woah! Skill from our very own TBT community! That's really well done, @Rosetti! 


daringred_ said:


> what the hell, i'll share this one because my backpack's cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384744


So is the hat!


----------



## daringred_

Soti said:


> Oh, woah! Skill from our very own TBT community! That's really well done, @Rosetti!
> 
> So is the hat!



i admittedly haven't worn it in years. aside from the fact that we don't get snow most winters (and if we do, it rarely settles), i realized i'm not much of a hat person. that's the only one i own, i think, and it just sits in my wardrobe asdfghjk. i only bought it because it's cute.


----------



## Firesquids

Here's my stuff from today, I lost my namecard so here's the new and improved one lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Here's my entry! Nothing special, except...






Spoiler: ...for this little cutie + my keychains!




perfect excuse to show these off! <3





Here's a better look at this soft, fluffy bun 





Each one of my keychains! I love collecting them ^-^


----------



## CylieDanny

Man you guys have nicer cards then me xD mine is so simple, I should make it look nicer


----------



## Biyaya

xSuperMario64x said:


> wait this is incredible wtf


I thought it was yours until I looked up at the username. Haha


daringred_ said:


> i admittedly haven't worn it in years. aside from the fact that we don't get snow most winters (and if we do, it rarely settles), i realized i'm not much of a hat person. that's the only one i own, i think, and it just sits in my wardrobe asdfghjk. i only bought it because it's cute.


Awh. I'm sure it looks good on you though. I'm not much of a hat person either.


----------



## Firesquids

Makoto said:


> I will never turn down the opportunity to show off my Waluigi backpack
> 
> View attachment 384710


This is glorious, I love the ribbon, really ties the whole thing together.


----------



## corlee1289

RAINBOW COLOURS TO BLIND YOU ALL!

I present you rainbow coloured items!

- Space backpack (see the two straps?)
- Rainbow sneakers
- Rainbow crochet hat I made


----------



## Serabee

I'm hoping these shoes count? I'm not sure I have anything that'd work, so I borrowed my dad's shoes, lol (yes, he has giant feet). I've got some basic sneakers, but they're not really athletic, so I wasn't sure if they counted (they're Keds, I think, and have Donald Duck on them) Also, Pumpkin was on my bed begging for snuggles and decided to be in the picture, so I decided to share it here because he's really cute ☺
(that's his "why are you doing dumb stuff when we could be SNUGGLING face")
He yelled at me and ran away after I took the picture... I think he's mad about no snuggles...​


----------



## xara

Oblivia said:


> Any athletic-style shoe with a flat rubber sole, leather or fabric upper, and laces. They don't have to be name brand so long as they're clearly an athletic shoe.



would a shoe like this work?


Spoiler: 👟






would of course include the other shoe in my entry as well, if this does in fact work lol.



and as for the knit/yarn hat, would any of these work?


Spoiler: 🧶









sorry for the stupid questions, just want to be 100% sure before submitting anything.


----------



## Dunquixote

Serabee said:


> I'm hoping these shoes count? I'm not sure I have anything that'd work, so I borrowed my dad's shoes, lol (yes, he has giant feet). I've got some basic sneakers, but they're not really athletic, so I wasn't sure if they counted (they're Keds, I think, and have Donald Duck on them) Also, Pumpkin was on my bed begging for snuggles and decided to be in the picture, so I decided to share it here because he's really cute ☺
> (that's his "why are you doing dumb stuff when we could be SNUGGLING face")
> He yelled at me and ran away after I took the picture... I think he's mad about no snuggles...​



Thank you for blessing us with a cute cat picture . What an adorable cat; I love his colors!


----------



## Oblivia

xara said:


> would a shoe like this work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 👟
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384760
> would of course include the other shoe in my entry as well, if this does in fact work lol.
> 
> 
> 
> and as for the knit/yarn hat, would any of these work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 🧶
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384763
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the stupid questions, just want to be 100% sure before submitting anything.


No need to apologize, and all of the above would be acceptable.


----------



## DaCoSim

Hey @Oblivia do mini backpacks count? My bestie got me a bad @$$ AC mini back pack for Christmas that I now wear all the time (INSTEAD of a purse cuz it hurts my shoulders less lol!!!)


----------



## Meadows

Day 3 a bust. I have none of those.


----------



## Mikaiah

i have an enamel pin problem


----------



## Newbiemayor

Does this count as a hat? Its an ear warmer headband thing.


----------



## Oblivia

DaCoSim said:


> Hey @Oblivia do mini backpacks count? My bestie got me a bad @$$ AC mini back pack for Christmas that I now wear all the time (INSTEAD of a purse cuz it hurts my shoulders less lol!!!)


It'll be accepted as long as it has two arm loops and is designed to be worn in the middle of the back. 


Mikaiah said:


> i have an enamel pin problem


This is a problem everyone should have.


Newbiemayor said:


> Does this count as a hat? Its an ear warmer headband thing.View attachment 384820


It would need to be a hat that covers the entire top of the head, so I'm afraid not!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

This has been so much fun so far, and I've been so lucky that I've had every single one of these items on hand XD I hope my streak continues!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

literally all of my knitted hats are at my parents place. rip. perhaps I will have to go out to the store and find one


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

tiffanistarr said:


> Here's to hoping they don't progressively get harder as the days go!


Day 6: An instagram worthy home cooked meal, a turtle dressed like Tortimer, and... joy cons that don't drift!


----------



## King koopa

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Day 6: An instagram worthy home cooked meal, a turtle dressed like Tortimer, and... joy cons that don't drift!


Well my turtle is very aggressive, and I can't cook Instagram worthy food, unless they like burnt mac n cheese


----------



## JellyLu

I just wanted to share my shoes because I loooooove them ;u;



Spoiler: Spiffy kicks








Excuse the blur, I was running out the door to get my mom to the ER (she's fine and home now)


----------



## DaCoSim

Oblivia said:


> It'll be accepted as long as it has two arm loops and is designed to be worn in the middle of the back.
> 
> This is a problem everyone should have.
> 
> It would need to be a hat that covers the entire top of the head, so I'm afraid not!


Thx hun! It does and can!


----------



## Newbiemayor

The hat was so hard to find lol. Also wanted to show off my cool backpack


----------



## DaCoSim

Plz don’t be sideways! Plz don’t be sideways! PLZ don’t be sideways!!!! My bestest bestie got me this mini backpack for Christmas and I luv it so much!!!!


----------



## Pupperina

some of my entries so far 


Spoiler


----------



## Liz!

Struggling a bit to show in the pic this has 2 straps and can be worn on the back. Will this pass?


----------



## _Donut_

Are we allowed to give the backpack googly eyes? Couldn't resist...


----------



## Princess Mipha

Yarn hat? Thank god I got one from a reddit giftexchange last year or I'd be screwed right now.  

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



_Donut_ said:


> Are we allowed to give the backpack googly eyes? Couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 384866



lmao, I love it.


----------



## Chris

Siobhan123 said:


> Struggling a bit to show in the pic this has 2 straps and can be worn on the back. Will this pass?
> View attachment 384863


Your name card is covering up what appears to be a significant part of the bag. This unfortunately makes it harder to tell if it meets our specifications. Could you please retake the photo without any elements hidden behind the name card?



_Donut_ said:


> Are we allowed to give the backpack googly eyes? Couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 384866


It looks as if you have added these eyes digitally. Please do not submit edited photographs.


----------



## Giddy

Hopefully this is alright for hunt 3, was unsure about a knitted hat. (And since it's summer, my family always puts away winter stuff so had to locate it XD) 
This is one of my favourite bags, was a birthday gift from a friend, and despite not using it recently,its been really useful!


----------



## _Donut_

Chris said:


> Your name card is covering up what appears to be a significant part of the bag. This unfortunately makes it harder to tell if it meets our specifications. Could you please retake the photo without any elements hidden behind the name card?
> 
> 
> It looks as if you have added these eyes digitally. Please do not submit edited photographs.



Am I still allowed to change the one I entered back to the non-eyes one?


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> Am I still allowed to change the one I entered back to the non-eyes one?


As a one-time courtesy, yes, you may! Re-submit it in the same thread and I will accept that for you. 



*Day 3*
♫ _Everything is black_ ♫




*NB*: Staff entries *are not* eligible for currency or prizes.​


----------



## _Donut_

Chris said:


> As a one-time courtesy, yes, you may! Re-submit it in the same thread and I will accept that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Day 3*
> ♫ _Everything is black_ ♫
> 
> View attachment 384876
> *NB*: Staff entries *are not* eligible for currency or prizes.​



Thanks a lot, vris! I and mr. googly-eyed backpack owe you one!  
(And I'll restrain myself from sticking googly eyes on any other objects in this event)


----------



## Princess Mipha

*Day 3* - Backpack, Sneakers & Knitted / Yarn Hat
_Best backpack ever :b_



____








____

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



Pupperina said:


>



So jealous of the backpack. I can't find loungefly anywhere here in France.. and if I do, it's always triple the price of the original one U-U


----------



## Roxxy

3 down and 3 to go  Got the backpack on my last holiday to Portugal, hat is hand knitted and very cosy Trainers are very well worn, really should get another pair but they are so comfy


----------



## Rhea

Wasn’t sure if this hat would be accepted since it’s not human sized so I submitted a different one but this picture was too good not to share:





(caught her mid yawn)


----------



## Sasey

Rhea said:


> Wasn’t sure if this hat would be accepted since it’s not human sized so I submitted a different one but this picture was too good not to share:
> 
> View attachment 384893
> 
> (caught her mid yawn)


Oh my god so cute!!


----------



## Hat'

man, living alone in a very small apt and no money.. i'm struggling at this   thanks god this is the only week of the year where my parents are on holidays so i have to go feed their cats at their house which has a lot more things to scavenge.


----------



## Flyffel

I don't know my shoe terms perfectly but I'm 99% sure these would qualify, right?


----------



## Biyaya

There's a knit hat that had gone missing for several years that I finally found a few weeks ago... but I don't know where I put it. D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

if someone made an honest mistake and submitted an item thinking it would qualify and it doesnt, would they be allowed to retry without consequence? (ofc I don't know about those who abuse the system)


----------



## Biyaya

One of my favorite bags! Alice in Wonderland themed by Vera Wang. It could use a bit of a cleaning... >>;


----------



## Liz!

@Chris


> Your name card is covering up what appears to be a significant part of the bag. This unfortunately makes it harder to tell if it meets our specifications. Could you please retake the photo without any elements hidden behind the name card?



True true. 20 pics later. Is this any better?


----------



## xara

this isn’t the photo that i submitted, but my backpack and hat are way too cute to not be shared. :’)


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> if someone made an honest mistake and submitted an item thinking it would qualify and it doesnt, would they be allowed to retry without consequence? (ofc I don't know about those who abuse the system)


This would be on a case-by-case basis of course, but it would be better to ask questions before submitting due to the faster pacing of the event. Generally speaking we would disallow editing or resubmitting of entries.


----------



## Roxxy

Getting scared for the next one as it’s half way now   Thanks to @Oblivia for such a fun event. I am so jealous of your lineup . Lovely to see the new staff accepting entries


----------



## Holla

Was able to borrow one of my boyfriends hats thankfully. Otherwise I was out of luck as my hats are an hour away at my parents’ place haha.

Reminds me I need to get my winter stuff from there by fall.


----------



## Flyffel

Flyffel said:


> I don't know my shoe terms perfectly but I'm 99% sure these would qualify, right?


I guess I have to ping you @Oblivia?


----------



## tiffanistarr

WOO! I got my hands on a hat! Thank goodness my in-law family is from Canada!! Love you Canada!


----------



## Valzed

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah, hopefully they don't go for very high so you can snag one! If not I'll be more than happy to give you mine if you want


I'm hoping they're reasonably priced. That's so kind of you to offer! I'd be more than happy to buy yours from you if you decide to sell it after the event is done.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



Holla said:


> If I end up getting one I’m sure we could work something out.  As I don’t see myself keeping mine.


Thank you! If @Koopadude100 decides not to sell his Cocostroyka I'd love to work something out with you!

The two of you rock! Thank you both!


----------



## Aniko

Rhea said:


> Wasn’t sure if this hat would be accepted since it’s not human sized so I submitted a different one but this picture was too good not to share:
> 
> View attachment 384893
> 
> (caught her mid yawn)


Haha my cats also have some!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Man, I feel for those living in hot climate countries and struggling to find a knitted hat. Meanwhile, I'm trying to make a better namecard...


----------



## amemome

I haven't used or even seen my backpack since the pandemic and school moved online... was such a journey looking at what trash contents were still left in it!


----------



## Halloqueen

Three days down, three to go. All good so far, but I'm fearing something will show up in at least one of these hunts that might prove problematic. 

However it ends up going by the end, this has been fun so far. Looking forward to seeing what all else we'll have to seek out.


----------



## mogyay

really enjoying the hunt! thanks for putting it on ☺  so far nothing has proved too difficult, looking forward to the next few days!

it's been so much fun looking at everyone's photos, such simple items but it's interesting seeing what everyone chose, here are my photos so far:


Spoiler


----------



## Nougat

Almost forgot today's photo 
So far I've found all nine items! Hopefully the next nine won't be too hard either.


----------



## Aniko

I didn't have any sport shoes thanks to Covid (complicated to go to store and ordering without trying them never worked for me) So I casually took a picture of someone else's shoes in their natural habitat. Hehe. That's ok, they won't mind, I couldn't ask them first because they were in a video conference for work, and I was not seeing myself getting on screen asking to photography their shoes in front of their co-workers. It's not the shoes I had planned to photography first but that other pair is currently in the garden with their owner.


----------



## Mick

Flyffel said:


> I guess I have to ping you @Oblivia?



I'm not Oblivia but yes, these would be fine! It'll be accepted when you submit it.


----------



## Oblivia

Mick said:


> I'm not Oblivia but yes, these would be fine! It'll be accepted when you submit it.


I head a rumor that you were actually Oblivia.


----------



## Dunquixote

Rhea said:


> Wasn’t sure if this hat would be accepted since it’s not human sized so I submitted a different one but this picture was too good not to share:
> 
> View attachment 384893
> 
> (caught her mid yawn)



omg i love that . Cute yawn too . Thank you for the cute kitty picture. The hat is adorable.


----------



## Midoriya

Just submitted for round three!  It was difficult to find a knitted/yarn hat, but I found one!  I also have my Dallas Mavericks (NBA) backpack and my designer Nike athletic shoes here as well.


----------



## Mick

Oblivia said:


> I head a rumor that you were actually Oblivia.



Who is out there leaking secrets? I have some new buttons and I'm not afraid to use them!


----------



## Antonio

Oblivia said:


> I head a rumor that you were actually Oblivia.


There’s two of you now, let’s go.


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> There’s two of you now, let’s go.


Bad enough there's two Chris's now there's probably a second version of me somewhere


----------



## Roxxy

Koopadude100 said:


> Bad enough there's two Chris's now there's probably a second version of me somewhere


You are an original, definitely one of a kind


----------



## Antonio

Koopadude100 said:


> Bad enough there's two Chris's now there's probably a second version of me somewhere


It’s definitely not me, I think.


----------



## Firesquids

I know it's like another hour but I keep checking back here. I'm so curious what the next batch of items is gonna be. I bet they're going to start getting more niche.


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> It’s definitely not me, I think.






THERE'S TWO OF EVERYONE! except me


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Firesquids said:


> I know it's like another hour but I keep checking back here. I'm so curious what the next batch of items is gonna be. I bet they're going to start getting more niche.


I agree. I feel like the items we have to find will get more obscure as each day goes on. Might as well find a can of spray paint lol.


----------



## King koopa

Shellzilla said:


> I agree. I feel like the items we have to find will get more obscure as each day goes on. Might as well find a can of spray paint lol.


I might be able to find that my dad did say that we have a bunch of spray paint in the basement when we moved into this house


----------



## Oblivia

Are we halfway done already?! I guess time flies when you're busy scavenging... 

For our day 4 hunt, you'll need to find the following items:

Paperback book - no magazines!
Scissors
Bottle of perfume or cologne - no aerosol body sprays!

This will also be inside the spoiler located in the main post.

Also, please remember that a *namecard is required *for all photos, and all photos must be posted at the same time. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Midoriya

Ooo, I got this one easy.  Just going to have to put it together later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got all 3 lets gooooo


----------



## Pupperina

Oblivia said:


> all photos must be posted at the same time. Good luck and have fun!


Since when did this become a rule? I wasn't aware of this part  I assumed it was okay as long as its within 24 hours


----------



## daringred_

@Oblivia (or any mod, really) you said no aerosols, but what about "body mists"? to quote what it says on the bottle. they don't look or spray like aerosols.


----------



## seliph

mogyay said:


> really enjoying the hunt! thanks for putting it on ☺  so far nothing has proved too difficult, looking forward to the next few days!
> 
> it's been so much fun looking at everyone's photos, such simple items but it's interesting seeing what everyone chose, here are my photos so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


u sure are keeping it cute


----------



## Biyaya

mogyay said:


> really enjoying the hunt! thanks for putting it on ☺  so far nothing has proved too difficult, looking forward to the next few days!
> 
> it's been so much fun looking at everyone's photos, such simple items but it's interesting seeing what everyone chose, here are my photos so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Your necklace matches your fruit!  And you really do keep it cute! ❤


----------



## LoserMom

These have been so fun, I’m loving this event


----------



## Mikaiah

tfw 90% of your books are hardback


----------



## Firesquids

Oblivia said:


> Are we halfway done already?! I guess time flies when you're busy scavenging...
> 
> For our day 4 hunt, you'll need to find the following items:
> 
> Paperback book - no magazines!
> Scissors
> Bottle of perfume or cologne - no aerosol body sprays!
> 
> This will also be inside the spoiler located in the main post.
> 
> Also, please remember that a *namecard is required *for all photos, and all photos must be posted at the same time. Good luck and have fun!


Does it have to be a novel? Are (thick) comic books okay?


----------



## Dinosaurz

WHY bottle of perfume or cologne I have linx Africa that’s it


----------



## Dio

Firesquids said:


> Does it have to be a novel? Are (thick) comic books okay?


I just used manga cause that was the easiest thing to find lol:


----------



## Aniko

I have here an old perfume bottle of Cool Water Woman Davidoff, but the lettering? Anyway what was written on it disappeared with the time, does it work? If not what about Body & Bath Works fine fragrance mist?


----------



## Oblivia

Pupperina said:


> Since when did this become a rule? I wasn't aware of this part  I assumed it was okay as long as its within 24 hours


We do have this in the main post:


> Make sure you're satisfied with your photos prior to submitting your thread, as you may not change or edit your entry once it's been posted.


It gets a bit messy when people are coming back and adding photos after the fact once we've already accepted their entries! Regardless, I've edited this into the official rules so there's no further confusion. 


daringred_ said:


> @Oblivia (or any mod, really) you said no aerosols, but what about "body mists"? to quote what it says on the bottle. they don't look or spray like aerosols.


Body mists such as those you'd find at Bath and Body Works or Lush would be fine.


----------



## LambdaDelta

does manga count?


----------



## daringred_

Oblivia said:


> We do have this in the main post:
> 
> It gets a bit messy when people are coming back and adding photos after the fact once we've already accepted their entries! Regardless, I've edited this into the official rules so there's no further confusion.
> 
> Body mists such as those you'd find at Bath and Body Works or Lush would be fine.



i mean idk if that's where they're from since they were all gifts, but they say "body mist" on them so i'll assume they're eligible.


----------



## seliph

daringred_ said:


> i mean idk if that's where they're from since they were all gifts, but they say "body mist" on them so i'll assume they're eligible.


body mists are just (usually) lighter perfumes!


----------



## Pupperina

Oblivia said:


> We do have this in the main post:
> 
> It gets a bit messy when people are coming back and adding photos after the fact once we've already accepted their entries! Regardless, I've edited this into the official rules so there's no further confusion.
> 
> Body mists such as those you'd find at Bath and Body Works or Lush would be fine.


Thank you for the clarification. I should have read the entire first post and not just the rules section. I'll be sure to send my entries simultaneously next time!


----------



## Foreverfox

My favorite prompt from day 4: my ridiculously large scissors (they are way bigger than they look in the picture) 




Also, meet our cat, Doodle


----------



## Jeremy

Firesquids said:


> Does it have to be a novel? Are (thick) comic books okay?





LambdaDelta said:


> does manga count?


As long as they are thicker / full-length. In other words, more like a book, less like a magazine.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm glad I borrowed manga books from the library.


----------



## Firesquids




----------



## CylieDanny

Firesquids said:


> View attachment 385066


Lol, I own the same book ♡


----------



## Foreverfox

Firesquids said:


> View attachment 385066


I have that book! (And all the other Calvin & Hobbes books) EXCELLENT choice, my friend.


----------



## Firesquids

CylieDanny said:


> Lol, I own the same book ♡





Foreverfox said:


> I have that book! (And all the other Calvin & Hobbes books) EXCELLENT choice, my friend.


Easily the best newspaper comic.    
I have the hard back collection too but that wouldn't count lol


----------



## CylieDanny

Firesquids said:


> Easily the best newspaper comic.
> I have the hard back collection too but that wouldn't count lol


Agreed!


----------



## Dunquixote

Foreverfox said:


> My favorite prompt from day 4: my ridiculously large scissors (they are way bigger than they look in the picture)
> View attachment 385064
> Also, meet our cat, Doodle



Aw . What a beauty. Looks so inquisitive . Those are really cool scissors!


----------



## Foreverfox

Dunquixote said:


> Aw . What a beauty. Looks so inquisitive . Those are really cool scissors!


He is super inquisitive, he is Nicholas' cat for sure. And thank you! I love these scissors!


----------



## Merielle

Here are my items for the day!  Wishing I had some fancy antique scissors to show off, but oh well. ^^;


Spoiler


----------



## CylieDanny

Foreverfox said:


> He is super inquisitive, he is Nicholas' cat for sure. And thank you! I love these scissors!


They're really pretty scissors!! I wish I had those instead if these xD they look like something from a horror movie


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> As long as they are thicker / full-length. In other words, more like a book, less like a magazine.


hmm...

manga magazines are thick like books...

plenty even thicker than a lot of actual books....

hmmm.......


----------



## Dunquixote

The perfume is my mom’s; I have some (one of my favorites was taken by my sister years ago when she moved I think but I have some in bins downstairs). Scissors are just a pair I use; not special or my favorite. I had a purple pair of scissors but they either broke or are downstairs in the basement in a bin. This book is one I read in college that was a big eye opener to me. I took a class on the Arab-Israeli conflict. This book was a difficult read because how mad it makes me reading what happened from the years the Palestinian mandate was formed to the formation of the state of Israel and their policies. It is still a very good book. I am a big book collector and one day will have my own library in my house (but first I must find a job that will hire me part time or full time)


----------



## skarmoury

Gary Larson is easily my favorite cartoon panel creator. I have a lot of his compiled works of The Far Side and they never fail to make me smile!


Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

skarmoury said:


> Gary Larson is easily my favorite cartoon panel creator. I have a lot of his compiled works of The Far Side and they never fail to make me smile!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Far Side is another great one too! I'm also a fan of FoxTrot and Zits.


----------



## Biyaya

Jeremy said:


> As long as they are thicker / full-length. In other words, more like a book, less like a magazine.


Thicker... So, not a flimsy picture book?

Edit: I ask genuinely because it's technically a full book with a plot and conclusion, but it is pretty thin. I have since found a regular book though.


----------



## DaCoSim

so fun. I really luv doing these!


----------



## Plume

I don't own a single bottle of perfume or cologne.
Maybe I can build up the courage to take my nametag to the grocery store tomorrow and photograph perfume there, aaah.

I do have a random sample of "multi-purpose hemp oil" that appears to be heavily fragranced and functions like a spray, but it probably wouldn't count. :C


----------



## Plainbluetees

Here’s my collection for today.

I probably bought this “A Dog’s Life” at a book fair a million years ago.


----------



## The Pennifer

Here is my entry  perfume is Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden (pretty much my signature scent) black and white scissors (my fave colour theme) and a John Grisham paperback “ A Time F or Mercy”
I am LOVING the scavenger hunt!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 385088
> 
> The perfume is my mom’s; I have some (one of my favorites was taken by my sister years ago when she moved I think but I have some in bins downstairs). Scissors are just a pair I use; not special or my favorite. I had a purple pair of scissors but they either broke or are downstairs in the basement in a bin. This book is one I read in college that was a big eye opener to me. I took a class on the Arab-Israeli conflict. This book was a difficult read because how mad it makes me reading what happened from the years the Palestinian mandate was formed to the formation of the state of Israel and their policies. It is still a very good book. I am a big book collector and one day will have my own library in my house (but first I must find a job that will hire me part time or full time)


I'll be honest with you, after explaining what the book is all about, it got me interested. Guess I'll have to borrow another book from the library then!


----------



## Rika092

Jumping on the bandwagon to show my entries here!!

I really like today’s prompt! I love to know what books are people reading and their favorite scents <3
Edit: andddd in case anyone’s wondering why there’s a piece of hair stuck in the scissors…I bought it just for haircuts lol (not a hairdresser but I had to learn how to cut my hair during quarantine lol)


----------



## Stella-Io

What counts as an aerosol spray, Axe?

Also reading throu this thread, I didn't realize there was such a difference when it came to scented body sprays. I just thought anythin scented aimed for women is perfume and anythin scented aimed at guys is cologne.

Here's my entry this time. No I'm not pregnant, nor do I ever plan to be. I write stories so I use this book to look up new names. Pro tip, buy baby name books a decade apart so you don't end up with similar names. I made that mistake, my two books are only 2 years apart so there's many of the same names in each book. Whoops. But lesson learned.


Spoiler: Big pic










Purple is best colour too. I will also never forgive B&BW for getting rid of their Midnight Pomegranate scent, that was my absolute FAVOURITE. I haven't seen Peach Bellini in perfume style either. This scent was a gift so I use it now, since my second favorite scent, Japanese Cherry Blossom, ran out.


----------



## Mistreil

I wanted to take part in today's scavenger hunt too!
There is a butt on the back of this book, but I can't quite share that with you all.





(Note: Staff entries aren't eligible for rewards!)​


----------



## tiffanistarr

Day 4! I love seeing what everyone is reading and what they smell like!


----------



## jiny

here is my entry for today c:



i used my old harajuku perfume bottle bc i thought it was cute  haha


----------



## -Lumi-

Spoiler: My entry! 









All my other pictures have been messy and separate but this one I was able to easily group all the items together! I haven’t read this book yet but I’m excited to read it soon. I was also really happy to get the chance to show off my embroidery scissors! They’re not super rare or anything but I think they’re cute. I don’t embroider but I use them for snipping threads when I sew!


----------



## Pupperina

syub said:


> here is my entry for today c:
> View attachment 385099
> i used my old harajuku perfume bottle bc i thought it was cute  haha


same book!!! I loved the books when they first came out 

my entry:


----------



## Toska

This may be a silly question, but can we edit a photo to make it brighter? Sorry if this has already been addressed!


----------



## daringred_

i actually had all of these items within three feet of me lmao.



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Toska said:


> This may be a silly question, but can we edit a photo to make it brighter? Sorry if this has already been addressed!


Please do not edit your photographs.


----------



## Toska

Thought I’d show today’s submission!



Spoiler


----------



## Honey.mei

This is my first day of this event, and I figured I would show my entry. 



Spoiler


----------



## xara

i’m assuming no, but would this maybe count as perfume? this is all i have lol. 


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Here’s what I just submitted for round four!  I thought rather than just one paperback book, I should share my entire favorite book series, the Magyk series by Angie Sage.  I read all of these books when I was younger and I plan on re-reading them soon one day!  I also have my bottle of David Beckham cologne and some scissors here as well.


----------



## amylase

Yay for day 4!


----------



## Corndoggy

i dont actually own perfume due to the fact im allergic but luckily im visiting my mum atm and she managed to find a bottle in her room.


----------



## Aniko

All those English-French labels...all Canadians?


----------



## DaCoSim

The Pennifer said:


> Here is my entry  perfume is Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden (pretty much my signature scent) black and white scissors (my fave colour theme) and a John Grisham paperback “ A Time F or Mercy”
> I am LOVING the scavenger hunt!!!
> 
> View attachment 385102


Omg!!!! Sunflowers!!!! I used to wear that!!!!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Aniko said:


> All those English-French labels...all Canadians?



I think most perfumes have the French translation on them. Like almost every bottle of perfume I've ever had has always said whatever it is then underneath it will say eau de parfum or eau de toilette

I'm guessing because perfume maybe originated in France and they always say it in those horrible perfume Christmas commercials lol but yeah i'm from the states and my bottles have always had french on them


----------



## oak

Aniko said:


> All those English-French labels...all Canadians?


All Canadian products have english and french on them. I sometimes forget American products won't have the French translation.


----------



## Aniko

tiffanistarr said:


> I think most perfumes have the French translation on them. Like almost every bottle of perfume I've ever had has always said whatever it is then underneath it will say eau de parfum or eau de toilette
> 
> I'm guessing because perfume maybe originated in France and they always say it in those horrible perfume Christmas commercials lol but yeah i'm from the states and my bottles have always had french on them



Yes French perfumes would have that, but in Canada pretty much everything is written in both languages. For instance, products from Bath & Body Works have both languages on the label in Canada but not in USA.

It just made me realize that we were more Canadians here than I thought.


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> Omg!!!! Sunflowers!!!! I used to wear that!!!!


LOL  I admire your taste  … I also used to wear L'Air du Temps perfume by Nina Ricci … and I also used to love the original Oceanus by The Body Shop perfumed oil


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Thought I’d share my last two entries, nothing special, but I am having fun with this event. This event really rewards my lifetime of semi-hoarder behavior.


----------



## Rio_

Bless teenage me for buying a perfume bottle just because it was cute and never using it for all these years


----------



## Vsmith

So I don't wear perfume so I used my husband's cologne bottle and I just finished reading this book. Lol!! I have such an odd photo!! I'll be potty training my toddler next week. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Aquilla

This has been my favourite set of prompts so far  I love books and this specific perfume. I tried  to match my book to the perfume and this one was closest in terms of hues


----------



## _Donut_

_A weird combo but mkay.. _ 



​


----------



## Vsmith

Honey.mei said:


> This is my first day of this event, and I figured I would show my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385122


OMG!! I love Snow White with the red hair, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## Chris

*Day 4



*
*NB:* Staff entries *are not *eligible for currency and prizes - I'm taking part just for fun!​


----------



## Giddy

Here's mine for hunt 4!
I don't really wear purfume, but still have this from my birthday a while back.

The book hunt was nice, because I had so many books I wanted to share! 
Should I show the 'Animals of farthing wood' a book on animals trying to survive against humans or the reacent book I am reading 'the nowhere boys' based on a show by the same name where these boys got lost and once home found out no one remembers them? 

But I had to go with this book because *chef kiss* I could read this book for the rest of my life, such an interesting and page turner! It's dairy format as well, which is why I can really understand the characters more and love them more deeply.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

just wanna say i appreciate the amount of TBT we get for each hunt!! Very nice, thank you mods


----------



## Midoriya

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> just wanna say i appreciate the amount of TBT we get for each hunt!! Very nice, thank you mods



Have to agree with this.  It’s a very generous amount if you happen to do all of the hunts.  Finding it easier to build back up again because of this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

skarmoury said:


> Gary Larson is easily my favorite cartoon panel creator. I have a lot of his compiled works of The Far Side and they never fail to make me smile!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I also have like 4-5 books full of The Far Side comic strips, they're really great


----------



## Holla

_Donut_ said:


> _A weird combo but mkay.. _
> 
> View attachment 385180​



I was just gonna ask if paperback manga counts. I’m assuming yours was accepted?


----------



## _Donut_

Holla said:


> I was just gonna ask if paperback manga counts. I’m assuming yours was accepted?



Yes it did! I was also wondering at first but saw that others also used mangas


----------



## Roxxy

4 down two to go  Loving seeing everyone’s entries. I want some cute scissors


----------



## Rhea

Does it have to be a story type book or can it be more of text book as long as it’s paperback?

I’m mainly asking if this would count :


----------



## Princess Mipha

*Day 4* - Paperback book, Scissors, Bottle of perfume
_Thanks to my fiancé for gifting me a perfume not too long ago. Never owned one in my life before _



____








____

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021



Roxxy said:


> I want some cute scissors


I thought the same! I need some cute scissors!!


----------



## amemome

Princess Mipha said:


> *Day 4* - Paperback book, Scissors, Bottle of perfume
> _Thanks to my fiancé for gifting me a perfume not too long ago. Never owned one in my life before _
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021
> 
> 
> I thought the same! I need some cute scissors!!


ooh I see you have Chloe! That's my sister's favorite scent!


----------



## Oblivia

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> just wanna say i appreciate the amount of TBT we get for each hunt!! Very nice, thank you mods


It wouldn't be Christmas in July without a little cash from grandma Oblivia!


----------



## Oblivia

Rhea said:


> Does it have to be a story type book or can it be more of text book as long as it’s paperback?
> 
> I’m mainly asking if this would count :
> 
> View attachment 385218


I would prefer more of a novel-style book than a manual, but if that's all you have you can go ahead and submit it.


----------



## Rhea

Oblivia said:


> I would prefer more of a novel-style book than a manual, but if that's all you have you can go ahead and submit it.



Thank you! I’ll have another dig around to see if I can find one. I think I might know where my childhood books are


----------



## Rika092

Princess Mipha said:


> *Day 4* - Paperback book, Scissors, Bottle of perfume
> _Thanks to my fiancé for gifting me a perfume not too long ago. Never owned one in my life before _
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021
> 
> 
> I thought the same! I need some cute scissors!!



Excellent taste (or should I say, smell? Lol)…Chloe is my favorite perfume of all time  (Which of course I’ve run out of~)

Also your name card is adorable!


----------



## Biyaya

Vsmith said:


> So I don't wear perfume so I used my husband's cologne bottle and I just finished reading this book. Lol!! I have such an odd photo!! I'll be potty training my toddler next week. Wish me luck!!View attachment 385176


Can you please tell me if it in fact takes_ three days_? Haha. I'm anxious about the process.  (My boy is almost 1.) Wishing you well on the endeavor!

Also, I definitely mistook that cologne as a drinking flask next to the potty training book!


----------



## Foreverfox

Soti said:


> Can you please tell me if it in fact takes_ three days_? Haha. I'm anxious about the process.  (My boy is almost 1.) Wishing you well on the endeavor!
> 
> Also, I definitely mistook that cologne as a drinking flask next to the potty training book!


Probably will need a drinking flask for potty training


----------



## tessa grace

thought i'd share mine!! also the book is really good you should all read it


----------



## King koopa

This time it's less interesting but here's mine for round 4:


----------



## corlee1289

More space coloured items!

In case you were wondering about the Eau de Space:

"A rather pleasant metallic sensation like sweet-smelling welding fumes, burning metal, a distinct odor of ozone, an acrid smell, walnuts and brake pads, gunpowder, fruit, rum and burnt almond cookies"


----------



## Holla

Felt like sharing my paperback book entry. It’s the Eternal Edition of the Sailor Moon Manga




I also have the full set as you can see in the spoiler below. I love the artwork on each of the covers.


Spoiler


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Uploading this one cuz I’m wondering if anyone else read Yakuza Lover?


----------



## DaisyFan

Just submitted mine! Here's my picture if you want to see. 



Spoiler


----------



## oak

My submission for round 4. The only bottle of cologne/perfume in the house was my partner's Calvin Klein. It smells like MAN lmao. Also the Southern Reach book trilogy was an interesting read and I'd recommend it, even if it has been a couple years since I read the series.


Spoiler


----------



## BetsySundrop

So this is fun...but I missed the first few days! 

These are my day 4 items.


----------



## Dinosaurz

My favourite book, time to share!


----------



## Dunquixote

Holla said:


> Felt like sharing my paperback book entry. It’s the Eternal Edition of the Sailor Moon Manga
> 
> View attachment 385269
> I also have the full set as you can see in the spoiler below. I love the artwork on each of the covers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385270



They look really great how you have them on your shelf! I just started collecting them last Christmas and agree with you 100%. The colored pages and and the cover are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Aniko

I wonder what we will have to find for the next batch, I remember that we had to find a vinyl one year.


----------



## Roxxy

Aniko said:


> I wonder what we will have to find for the next batch, I remember that we had to find a vinyl one year.


Getting nervous as we are so close yet so far


----------



## Firesquids

Aniko said:


> I wonder what we will have to find for the next batch, I remember that we had to find a vinyl one year.


I'm feeling pretty confident, I have a lot of weird stuff in my garage.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Aniko said:


> I wonder what we will have to find for the next batch, I remember that we had to find a vinyl one year.


Even with everything I don’t have, I actually have a vinyl and a vinyl player so let’s go


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ANOTHER EVENT!? The staff must be bored.. I keep trying to leave but..


----------



## King koopa

I can't wait for the raffle because if I win a purple star fragment I save 3k tbt and a lot of hours trying to find someone selling one
Also after this, PLEASE take a break staff you must have worked super hard making these events


----------



## Plume

Quickly snapped this photo while the employee behind the desk's back was turned, heh. I have a sensitivity to fragrances.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait.. This even confuses me.


----------



## Foreverfox

Cosmic-chan said:


> Wait.. This even confuses me.


What are you confused about, specifically? I'm sure if it's not already addressed in the OP that a staff member could clear it up for you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Going to do this since it seems simple. LOOK YEAH I'M  A WEEB!! I hope manga counts. It's all I have lol!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021



Foreverfox said:


> What are you confused about, specifically? I'm sure if it's not already addressed in the OP that a staff member could clear it up for you.


I figured it!! I'm just slow lol


----------



## AkaneQ

Here is my 4th round submission XD
The 3rd picture is of a cat perfume, for cat's litter, toy, beds, cloth, etc. 
Hope that counts


----------



## Aniko

I was thinking, what if they ask for a cell phone? Everybody not having one or using theirs to take pictures will have to borrow one or take a pic in the mirror.


----------



## Foreverfox

Aniko said:


> I was thinking, what if they ask for a cell phone? Everybody not having one or using theirs to take pictures will have to borrow one or take a pic in the mirror.


We just got new ones and still have our old ones so that would be a great use of my old one!


----------



## CylieDanny

Wrong board


----------



## Oblivia

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 385313
> Going to do this since it seems simple. LOOK YEAH I'M  A WEEB!! I hope manga counts. It's all I have lol!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021
> 
> 
> I figured it!! I'm just slow lol


Be sure you also post this in the Submissions Board, as stated in the main post!


----------



## Antonio

Just wanted to give a shout out to all the staff who worked on this event. It has been quite fun and I have been enjoying myself.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just sharing a photo for the 4th hunt with a new name card! I used a red marker, but the picture makes it look pink. Also, the letter A is always the one that looks awkward compared to the rest.



Here, we have a pair of scissors. I actually used it to cut out a piece of paper to make myself a new name card. The manga book seen here is The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess. Thank goodness I had the urge to borrow some books from the library a few days ago or else I'd struggle to find one in my house lol. Finally, a Coco Chanel perfume. Not much to say other than the fact it rarely gets used.


----------



## Foreverfox

The perfume and book are legit. Good choices.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cosmic-chan said:


> ANOTHER EVENT!? The staff must be bored.. I keep trying to leave but..


fwiw, routine events are basically a norm here

making an attempt to leave basically means you must not be enticed or distracted by such things


----------



## xSuperMario64x

tonight is the only night where I won't be able to do it right away bc I'll be out doin stuff w people lol 

bet I'll be here right at 6pm to see what the next hunt items are tho


----------



## Roxxy

It will be midnight here so I don’t think I would be very popular if I woke everyone up trying to look for things  Just waiting and hoping I have what is needed


----------



## Aquilla

Roxxy said:


> It will be midnight here so I don’t think I would be very popular if I woke everyone up trying to look for things  Just waiting and hoping I have what is needed


same here! Its nearly 1 am, but I can't sleep until I know  as much as I want to get up and collect everything right away, I'd probably wake everyone.


----------



## Oblivia

We're nearing the end! Day 4 is officially over, so let's go over what you'll be searching for this time around...

For today's hunt, you'll need to find:

A mug (traditional mug with a side handle; no thermoses or teacups)
A flashlight (traditional, handled variety; phones won’t be accepted)
Anything with a rainbow pattern*

*Further clarification on the rainbow item prompt: this must be a *pre-fabricated item*, meaning you may not draw a rainbow or create one out of colored paper or other crafting materials. It must also include at least five colors of a traditional rainbow (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and purple), and be an obvious and intentional rainbow pattern (i.e. all the above colors on a cereal box or poster but not in the correct pattern wouldn't be accepted).

You can also find this information inside the spoiler in the main post.

Also, as always, please remember that a namecard is required for all submissions, and be sure to post your official entries in the Submissions Board. Thanks all, and hope you've been having fun thus far!


----------



## Dinosaurz

YOO let’s go I have a gay wristband

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021

The most frustrating thing is I know I have this stuff but can I find it is the real question lol


----------



## Megaroni

I completely forgot about it until 3 minutes before submissions closed  did I submit in time? Completely understand if I didnt


----------



## jiny

ASJHd idk if i have anything w a rainbow pattern but ik for sure i have the other two items ;___;


----------



## Aquilla

@Oblivia I've got two head torches but I'm not sure if I have a handheld one. Would that be allowed? It sure isn't traditional, but it's also not a phone... And I guess it's time to go look for my pride flag ~


----------



## Dinosaurz

Literally the easiest and fastest one ever lets go


----------



## LambdaDelta

just to get an idea of how lazy I can be: can the mug be slightly oddly shaped, so long as it's clearly a mug? or are you looking for only the basic cylindrical with a handle design sort of mug?


----------



## daringred_

i have a pride flag tacked to my wardrobe, so that one's easy. a flashlight on the other hand...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I assume a rainbow pride flag would work?


----------



## Oblivia

LambdaDelta said:


> just to get an idea of how lazy I can be: can the mug be slightly oddly shaped, so long as it's clearly a mug? or are you looking for only the basic cylindrical with a handle design sort of mug?


I would prefer the latter, though I've been pretty lenient thus far and don't plan to nitpick too badly on any of these. I'm likely to accept as long as it's a proper mug and not a teacup or other similar item, though people may be asked to resubmit if I feel their submission is too far-reaching!


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> I assume a rainbow pride flag would work?


Absolutely!


----------



## jiny

just to make sure, would this count as a rainbow pattern? D:


----------



## Coach

The switch case for Mario kart takes place on rainbow road, does that count as a rainbow pattern if we're struggling to find anything else?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> I would prefer the latter, though I've been pretty lenient thus far and don't plan to nitpick too badly on any of these. I'm likely to accept as long as it's a proper mug and not a teacup or other similar item, though people may be asked to resubmit if I feel their submission is too far-reaching!


well it's see how this goes then~


----------



## Firesquids

My favorite mug, a giant slinky I won at an arcade when the machine broke and literally just gave me 2000 tickets, and my flashlight/blacklight I use to look for glow in the dark things/ uranium glass.


----------



## amylase

I'm loving this scavenger hunt! Can't go wrong with an old fashioned mag light


----------



## xTech

I've got a mini flashlight attached to my keyrings, would that still count?


----------



## Foreverfox

My favorite prompt from day 5


----------



## daringred_

daringred_ said:


> i have a pride flag tacked to my wardrobe, so that one's easy. a flashlight on the other hand...



not me texting my nan to ask her to bring down a torch tomorrow for undisclosed reasons.


----------



## Merielle

Sharing all my submissions for the day!  We have my favorite starry-patterned mug, my grandmother's flashlight that's probably large enough to qualify as a weapon (and she would've used it as one, believe me), and my rainbow fingerless gloves!  


Spoiler


----------



## Oblivia

syub said:


> View attachment 385344
> just to make sure, would this count as a rainbow pattern? D:


I can see a ROYGB pattern in there, so this would be fine!


Coach said:


> The switch case for Mario kart takes place on rainbow road, does that count as a rainbow pattern if we're struggling to find anything else?


If you don't have another item that's basically a rainbow pattern in its entirety (i.e. a flag) then I suppose this would be sufficient!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Firesquids said:


> My favorite mug, a giant slinky I won at an arcade when the machine broke and literally just gave me 2000 tickets, and my flashlight/blacklight I use to look for glow in the dark things/ uranium glass.


I love that mug so much :O May I ask where you got it from? I collect mugs hehe


----------



## Asarena

For a second I wasn't sure if I had a rainbow item, but then I remembered rainbow lemur~


Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I love that mug so much :O May I ask where you got it from? I collect mugs hehe


I got it from goodwill but I think it's from Think Geek


----------



## Antonio

Does a bag of skittles count as a rainbow. They always have one in the background if you Google it.


----------



## Mikaiah

this sticker and old chonkboi flashlight ok? I might be able to find other rainbow items but this is the one i saw first orz


----------



## Plume

The Sakura mug is my pride and joy. The rainbow item is a tag that came with a clothing piece, and the flashlight is a flashlight!


----------



## Jyurei

I have this plushie of a rainbow colored Neopet, would it count?


----------



## King koopa

Can the mug be filled with something? Mine is filled with water in the photo and I'm just making sure it's ok


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Finding a rainbow item will be tough for me and even then it probably wouldn't qualify. I'll see what I can do, but it is fun after all!


----------



## The Pennifer

Round 5 pictures … My favourite silly mug - Rainbow patio ware bowls - flashlight 
I’m going to be soooo disappointed when this event is finished!


----------



## Lux007

Sharing my pic today because I made the rainbow strip myself! Haven't found a use for it though.


----------



## skarmoury

Is a rectangular flashlight okay? I can't find one of the traditional circular ones lol. Alternatively, do the flashlights that come with like a radio set count? With the amount of different wacky flashlights we have, I don't think we have those typical handheld round ones


----------



## duckykate

hi, is this duck shaped keychain flashlight acceptable?


----------



## Aniko

I have several things with patterns close to rainbow but nothing exactly like one.


----------



## BalloonFight

I searched high and low and just wanted to make sure this counts for the rainbow before I submit all 3 items for today's hunt.


----------



## heyimsobored

Definitely struggling to find something rainbow. We had some rainbow shoelaces around a couple of years back, but I don't know where they are now


----------



## Aniko

I have an aki ball with orange, yellow, green, blue, and purple but no red, then another ball with ROYGB but there is gray between the green and blue. Still looking.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021



heyimsobored said:


> Definitely struggling to find something rainbow. We had some rainbow shoelaces around a couple of years back, but I don't know where they are now


I'm sure I have those too.


----------



## AlyssaAC

@Oblivia, I don’t own very much with a rainbow pattern, would this shoe still work as one?



Spoiler: Shoe










If not, would a box of Lucky Charms work? It's all I could find...


----------



## Midoriya

Would something like this shirt work for the rainbow pattern?  There is in fact orange and green in it, but they’re just not as visible as the other colors.  If not I’ll try to find something else.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Shellzilla said:


> Just sharing a photo for the 4th hunt with a new name card! I used a red marker, but the picture makes it look pink. Also, the letter A is always the one that looks awkward compared to the rest.
> View attachment 385324
> Here, we have a pair of scissors. I actually used it to cut out a piece of paper to make myself a new name card. The manga book seen here is The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess. Thank goodness I had the urge to borrow some books from the library a few days ago or else I'd struggle to find one in my house lol. Finally, a Coco Chanel perfume. Not much to say other than the fact it rarely gets used.


Love that book series!


----------



## Oblivia

xTech said:


> I've got a mini flashlight attached to my keyrings, would that still count?


It would need to have a handle rather than the mini style that you squeeze to turn on.


Antonio said:


> Does a bag of skittles count as a rainbow. They always have one in the background if you Google it.


If there's a full rainbow on the package it would be acceptable.


Mikaiah said:


> this sticker and old chonkboi flashlight ok? I might be able to find other rainbow items but this is the one i saw first orz


Both of these are fine!


skarmoury said:


> Is a rectangular flashlight okay? I can't find one of the traditional circular ones lol. Alternatively, do the flashlights that come with like a radio set count? With the amount of different wacky flashlights we have, I don't think we have those typical handheld round ones


The shape isn't as important so long as it's a traditional flashlight with a handle and an on/off switch. 


duckykate said:


> hi, is this duck shaped keychain flashlight acceptable?


It would need to be a more traditional flashlight with a handle, so I'm afraid not!


BalloonFight said:


> I searched high and low and just wanted to make sure this counts for the rainbow before I submit all 3 items for today's hunt.
> 
> View attachment 385382


The lettering is a clear rainbow pattern so this would be fine.


Rosered22 said:


> @Oblivia, I don’t own very much with a rainbow pattern, would this shoe still work as one?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385384
> 
> 
> 
> If not, would a box of Lucky Charms work? It's all I could find...


The shoe does not appear to be an intentional rainbow pattern and only has four colors, but I do believe the Lucky Charms box would work as it shows a complete rainbow, at least from what I can see when Googling it!


Midoriya said:


> Would something like this shirt work for the rainbow pattern?  There is in fact orange and green in it, but they’re just not as visible as the other colors.  If not I’ll try to find something else.


This also doesn't appear to be an intentional rainbow pattern, so ideally I'd like to see something with a more obvious rainbow!


----------



## skarmoury

Actually I should just send my entry here to be more specific, as I’m unsure if this would be considered having a handle :0 Would the flashlight in the picture work?


----------



## Aniko

Found something, but nah, I will go to the dollar store tomorrow and find something nicer


----------



## Xeleron

Plume said:


> The Sakura mug is my pride and joy. The rainbow item is a tag that came with a clothing piece, and the flashlight is a flashlight!
> View attachment 385369


Oh my goodness!!! That cup is stunning, I love the artwork!   I'm lowkey jealous lol I recently found out that Kodansha is releasing a collectors edition of the manga and they all have beatiful big pieces of art on the cover but they're extremelly expensive.... $30 USD EACH so I just settled for volume 4 since it's my favorite cover out of all of them.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Does this count for a rainbow design?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Today's entry!





I have an embarrassingly large mug collection so I just wanted to share another one I pulled down as an option!


----------



## justina

I have some questions about this round!
Would a rainbow food item like a lolipop count for the rainbow item?
Also will this style flashlight work? 




^ image from Google

Edit: I realized I have a rainbow loom, will the box count as the logo “Rainbow Loom” is in rainbow? 

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Stella-Io

Am I allowed to use a bracelet I made that has a rainbow colour on it? And if not, and I allowed to use the rattail material itself as an entry? The rattail string has the colour already on it, I didn't dye it or anythin.


----------



## Plume

Xeleron said:


> Oh my goodness!!! That cup is stunning, I love the artwork!   I'm lowkey jealous lol I recently found out that Kodansha is releasing a collectors edition of the manga and they all have beatiful big pieces of art on the cover but they're extremelly expensive.... $30 USD EACH so I just settled for volume 4 since it's my favorite cover out of all of them.


Oh gosh, that price is killer! Good choice with volume 4, though. I was really lucky to find that mug in a Mandarake shop. It's my favorite souvenir of all time, hehe.


----------



## Dunquixote

@Oblivia

would this be okay for the rainbow requirement?





front is this


----------



## lana.

i don’t really have anything rainbow, would keyboard led lights count? 

like this


Spoiler


----------



## IonicKarma

Would something like this count for a rainbow item? It’s a Pokémon TCG card


----------



## Rika092

The baseball cap that I bought for a friend as gift came in handy for the rainbow prompt, and the timing couldn’t be more perfect because it will be gifted by next week!


----------



## You got mail!

Would these count as a flashlight and a rainbow?


----------



## Biyaya

Last two entries!


Spoiler: Entry 4








My brother let me borrow this book now that his class is over and he's done with it. I haven't gotten to start on it yet, but I'm hoping to soon!





Spoiler: Entry 5








My hubby let me use his wallet. I don't think I personally own anything with a rainbow. And my friend gave me this mug when she used to work at a pottery center! She painted it after a customer decided she didn't want it anymore. c:


----------



## CylieDanny

I didn't plan on showing my entries, but this is my everyday scarf, so I just wanted to show you it

My hands were shaky, so its blurry.


----------



## jiny

another question but i just wanna make sure before i submit an actual entry, would a flashlight like this work?


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

IonicKarma said:


> Would something like this count for a rainbow item? It’s a Pokémon TCG card


I would think this would work fine


----------



## Jeremy

skarmoury said:


> Actually I should just send my entry here to be more specific, as I’m unsure if this would be considered having a handle :0 Would the flashlight in the picture work?



Yes, that works as a handle enough!



Newbiemayor said:


> Does this count for a rainbow design?
> View attachment 385398



Yes, the colors are definitely rainbow-tentional!



justina said:


> I have some questions about this round!
> Would a rainbow food item like a lolipop count for the rainbow item?
> Also will this style flashlight work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ image from Google
> 
> Edit: I realized I have a rainbow loom, will the box count as the logo “Rainbow Loom” is in rainbow?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


Yes, that flashlight is good.

As for your rainbow edit: If the box looks like the pictures I saw on google, the text has full rainbow coloring, so that would work!




Stella-Io said:


> Am I allowed to use a bracelet I made that has a rainbow colour on it? And if not, and I allowed to use the rattail material itself as an entry? The rattail string has the colour already on it, I didn't dye it or anythin.



Can't use a homemade bracelet since it says the item has to be prefabricated (we didn't want this to turn into a craft making event). If the thread/material itself comes colored in a rainbow pattern, that would work. An example of something that wouldn't work, though, would be 5 different color threads put together.




Dunquixote said:


> @Oblivia
> 
> would this be okay for the rainbow requirement?
> 
> View attachment 385403
> 
> front is this
> View attachment 385412



Yes, I can see all of the colors a bit better with the front version.



lana. said:


> i don’t really have anything rainbow, would keyboard led lights count?
> 
> like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385404



Yes.



IonicKarma said:


> Would something like this count for a rainbow item? It’s a Pokémon TCG card



Yes.



You got mail! said:


> Would these count as a flashlight and a rainbow?
> View attachment 385413



Yes to both.



syub said:


> another question but i just wanna make sure before i submit an actual entry, would a flashlight like this work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385418



Yup!


----------



## Biyaya

Soti said:


> Spoiler: Entry 5


Actually, before I submit this... I should verify, does this count for the mug? Should I switch it out? >>;


----------



## sleepydreepy

Here are my findings! c: I have a rainbow pen a friend gave me and a mug I got when I went to Disneyland in Paris! I couldn't find a flashlight tho lol


----------



## IonicKarma

Pokemon themed today (except for the flashlight) Fun fact that card is the only one i didn't want to get from the set called Eevee Heroes


----------



## Oblivia

Soti said:


> Actually, before I submit this... I should verify, does this count for the mug? Should I switch it out? >>;


This is indeed a mug!


----------



## moo_nieu

would this qualify? it has a button on it and works handheld @Oblivia


Spoiler


----------



## Dunquixote

Here are today’s findings:





A friend painted the Dragon Age origins logo on one a mug and I was debating about using that one but I settled for this cat one.

The image is the same as the one used for thus puzzle my mom got a couple months ago (unintentionally; she didn’t know until i showed her my cup): 



Spoiler











I used to read Penny Arcade from time to time in high school .


----------



## Oblivia

moo_nieu said:


> would this qualify? it has a button on it and works handheld @Oblivia
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm afraid it calls for a *handled* variety rather than handheld, meaning it would have to have a discernible handle. This sadly lacks a handle so wouldn't fit the prompt!


----------



## xara

sorry for the bad photo, but would this shirt maybe count as something rainbow patterned? 


Spoiler: 🌈


----------



## Biyaya

IonicKarma said:


> Pokemon themed today (except for the flashlight) Fun fact that card is the only one i didn't want to get from the set called Eevee Heroes


Little did you know: the day that card would fulfill it's purpose would come! (Hopefully there was some redemption for it today.)


----------



## Newbiemayor

Another question: does this count as a flashlight?


----------



## DaCoSim

Had to do this one on the fly before my meds kick in and put me to sleep. Btw, this mug ALSO came from my kids as a Mother’s Day gift.


----------



## heyimsobored

Would this mouse count as rainbow-colored? It cycles through all the colors when it's puggled into a computer. 



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Jeremy

xara said:


> sorry for the bad photo, but would this shirt maybe count as something rainbow patterned?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 🌈
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385431





Newbiemayor said:


> Another question: does this count as a flashlight?
> View attachment 385434





heyimsobored said:


> Would this mouse count as rainbow-colored? It cycles through all the colors when it's puggled into a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385437


All 3 are good!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DaCoSim said:


> Had to do this one on the fly before my meds kick in and put me to sleep. Btw, this mug ALSO came from my kids as a Mother’s Day gift. View attachment 385436


that mug is amazing lmaoooo


----------



## Oblivia

After some prompting from the other staff members, I've decided to partake in the event by scavenging up everything I could find from each day's hunts thus far. Enjoy!



Spoiler: Day 1



Toothbrush, graphic tee, and gaming console. The tee is from 1988 and the Sega Genesis still works like a charm:









Spoiler: Day 2



Necklace, fresh fruit, and a candle. I got the little bee for my birthday this year, and thankfully had a kiwi on hand!









Spoiler: Day 3



Backpack, knitted hat, and athletic shoes. It would appear I'm backpack-less:









Spoiler: Day 4



Paperback book, bottle of perfume, and scissors. The perfume is a French import that actually smells pretty good, but it's since been discontinued. I'd be more disappointed if I actually wore perfume:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Day 5



Rainbow pattern, flashlight, and mug. I had to wrestle the rainbow away from a stoned kitty but I gave it right back!


----------



## Vsmith

I submitted my Hunt #5!! My husband and I are big Marvel and DC fans.


----------



## DaCoSim

xSuperMario64x said:


> that mug is amazing lmaoooo


Ha!!! Thx so much!!! My kids blew me away this year. They also got me the periodic AC chart graphic tee (in an earlier post), an ac keychain and a light up Bulbasaur globe thingy. Luv them
So much. SUCH amazingly great thoughtful kids!!!


----------



## Vsmith

DaCoSim said:


> Had to do this one on the fly before my meds kick in and put me to sleep. Btw, this mug ALSO came from my kids as a Mother’s Day gift. View attachment 385436


That mug is awesome!!!


----------



## Toska

Would either of these items count as rainbow? I’m having some trouble finding something specifically rainbow patterned.



Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## courtxh

Just wanted to make sure this would work for the rainbow portion! Also to share my favorite baby Erik mug ^_^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

here are my round 5 items, I'm particularly fond of my waffle house mug which belonged to my grandma when she was still around 

also mini pride flags ftw


----------



## Oblivia

Toska said:


> Would either of these items count as rainbow? I’m having some trouble finding something specifically rainbow patterned.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385444


The first photo shows a clear rainbow pattern, so this would be fine!


courtxh said:


> View attachment 385446Just wanted to make sure this would work for the rainbow portion! Also to share my favorite baby Erik mug ^_^


This would also be acceptable.


----------



## Meira

Any other way to get the new collectible if you've missed the other events ? >< 
Joining too late


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Meira said:


> Any other way to get the new collectible if you've missed the other events ? ><
> Joining too late


they will be tradable so maybe someone can offer to sell/give theirs to you


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Hi! Just wondering if all these items will be acceptable before I officially send them in!

Mug, flashlight, rainbow

Thank you ^_^


----------



## Oblivia

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Hi! Just wondering if all these items will be acceptable before I officially send them in!
> 
> Mug, flashlight, rainbow
> 
> Thank you ^_^


Yes, all of this would work.


----------



## tessa grace

Praying tm isn't going to be hard cause I'm staying at a hotel halfway to California


----------



## Bluebellie

Hope this works for rainbow .


----------



## jiny

this is what i submitted for today:



i really love my stitch mug


----------



## The Pennifer

For those struggling to find rainbow items … if only I had this little birdie!!
This is not an entry but I just thought it was so unusual I would share the picture I saw as I was browsing through my Instagram feed
It is called a rainbow Gloster canary


----------



## LambdaDelta

The Pennifer said:


> For those struggling to find rainbow items … if only I had this little birdie!!
> This is not an entry but I just thought it was so unusual I would share the picture I saw as I was browsing through my Instagram feed
> It is called a rainbow Gloster canary
> View attachment 385500


picture taken moments before the breakout hit song debut


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

would the rainbow lettering of this book work?


----------



## _Donut_

I had to search really hard for the rainbow pattern one, but then...in the basement I found a lego set with this :
Will this be accepted?


----------



## Giddy

Hopefully this stuff counts~? Let me know and I'll submit it 
I know the mug is fine, this mug changes patturn on whether its hot or cold. Was a lil unsure on the torch and the rainbow coloured item. I sad to say I don't have many rainbow coloured items. :/


----------



## Chris

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> would the rainbow lettering of this book work?
> View attachment 385512


Yes, this is fine.



_Donut_ said:


> I had to search really hard for the rainbow pattern one, but then...in the basement I found a lego set with this :
> Will this be accepted?
> 
> View attachment 385519


The transparent plastic tube in the middle is an intentional rainbow and would count! 



Giddy said:


> Hopefully this stuff counts~? Let me know and I'll submit it
> I know the mug is fine, this mug changes patturn on whether its hot or cold. Was a lil unsure on the torch and the rainbow coloured item. I sad to say I don't have many rainbow coloured items. :/
> 
> View attachment 385530


Yes, this would count.


----------



## Roxxy

Would this be ok for a rainbow?  it only has 4 colours


----------



## Aquilla

I can’t find my pride flag so these are all I could find. Would any of those items qualify?


----------



## Mick

Roxxy said:


> Would this be ok for a rainbow?  it only has 4 colours
> View attachment 385534



Definitely looks like an intentional rainbow to me! This would count.



Aquilla said:


> I can’t find my pride flag so these are all I could find. Would any of those items qualify?
> View attachment 385535



Yes, any of those three would qualify!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Plume said:


> The Sakura mug is my pride and joy. The rainbow item is a tag that came with a clothing piece, and the flashlight is a flashlight!
> View attachment 385369



I want that mug!! It's beautiful


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Aquilla said:


> I can’t find my pride flag so these are all I could find. Would any of those items qualify?
> View attachment 385535


that dratini card is so adorable omg
(also in German which is super cool)


----------



## Princess Mipha

Oh and first time I have to ask aswell, if a item is acceptable. 

Does the pastel rainbow hedgehog count? If not, I have something else, but thought I could submit this cutie


----------



## Roxxy

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh and first time I have to ask aswell, if a item is acceptable.
> 
> Does the pastel rainbow hedgehog count? If not, I have something else, but thought I could submit this cutie


I want a pastel rainbow hedgehog


----------



## daringred_

i'm surprised more people are struggling with the rainbow than the torch. there isn't a single one in my house, and i couldn't even find one in either of the two shops i went to this morning.


----------



## Princess Mipha

daringred_ said:


> i'm surprised more people are struggling with the rainbow than the torch. there isn't a single one in my house, and i couldn't even find one in either of the two shops i went to this morning.



I have to pray that I didn't throw the one away, that I had as a kid. It's super cute, but if I can't find it I will have to take a really ugly one from the work of my fiancé.. IF he still has it.


----------



## Roxxy

daringred_ said:


> i'm surprised more people are struggling with the rainbow than the torch. there isn't a single one in my house, and i couldn't even find one in either of the two shops i went to this morning.


I was struggling with that too! Managed to borrow one


----------



## Chris

*Day 5*




*NB*: Staff entries *are not* eligible for prizes - I'm taking part just for fun!​

*EDIT*: After posting this, someone asked why I didn't just take a picture of my pride tattoo - so here it is! Note that the inclusion of this photograph* does not* mean that posting tattoos is an acceptable alternative for a scavenger hunt item!


----------



## daringred_

Princess Mipha said:


> I have to pray that I didn't throw the one away, that I had as a kid. It's super cute, but if I can't find it I will have to take a really ugly one from the work of my fiancé.. IF he still has it.



i'm the same. was sure we owned a little black torch somewhere, and my parents had no clue where it was, but i just finally managed to find it stuffed in the back of a draw after the shops were a bust. knowing my luck, it probably doesn't count, but @Oblivia? (or any mod.) 



Spoiler: torchie


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> i'm the same. was sure we owned a little black torch somewhere, and my parents had no clue where it was, but i just finally managed to find it stuffed in the back of a draw after the shops were a bust. knowing my luck, it probably doesn't count, but @Oblivia? (or any mod.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: torchie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385549


We would accept this!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Chris said:


> We would accept this!



Would *this* be allowed aswell (for rainbow)?


----------



## Hat'

would a torch pen work? like it's a pen but instead of writing it's a torch


----------



## daringred_

wasn't until going to take this photo that i suddenly realized i sit on a bed with a rainbow-patterned sheet and matching duvet/pillow set. big smart. 



Spoiler


----------



## Toska

Here’s today’s submission! Really looking forward to the last hunt. 



Spoiler


----------



## amemome

I'll have to see if I can sneak a picture of my dad's flashlight... loving the event so far, thanks for organizing this!!


----------



## Pintuition

I'm super stuck on rainbow items! Would the below item work?

Edit: NVM I found a better rainbow!


----------



## -Lumi-

amemome said:


> I'll have to see if I can sneak a picture of my dad's flashlight... loving the event so far, thanks for organizing this!!



This is what I'll be doing too! My dad has _so many _flashlights. I remember asking if I could bring one or two to work a few years ago for Groundhog Day so the kids could play with shadows and he gave me enough for all eleven of my kids _and he still had extras_.


----------



## seliph

daringred_ said:


> i'm surprised more people are struggling with the rainbow than the torch.


it's hard when every single store stopped pretending to like gay people on july 1st


----------



## Mick

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh and first time I have to ask aswell, if a item is acceptable.
> 
> Does the pastel rainbow hedgehog count? If not, I have something else, but thought I could submit this cutie



Very cute! But unfortunately, not really a rainbow.



Hat' said:


> would a torch pen work? like it's a pen but instead of writing it's a torch



This one is hard to judge with only a written description. Could you share a picture?


----------



## BetsySundrop

These were my items for this round. Rainbow socks, complete with holes in the toes


----------



## Foreverfox

BetsySundrop said:


> These were my items for this round. Rainbow socks, complete with holes in the toes
> 
> View attachment 385585


I LOVE your mug!!


----------



## Hat'

Mick said:


> This one is hard to judge with only a written description. Could you share a picture?


i'm afraid it's the only thing i have at home


Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I seriously want that Coco collectible.. It's.. Purple..


----------



## Mick

Hat' said:


> i'm afraid it's the only thing i have at home
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's close enough! Not _exactly_ the traditional flashlight shape but basically the same concept. This will do


----------



## tiffanistarr

Is everyone ready for the final hunt? I’m pretty excited to see what the final items will be! I had so much fun with this event! Thanks to all the staff for such a fun week of scavenging


----------



## Roxxy

So near yet so far, one day to go  (wonders if I should start to decorate a Christmas tree in preparation)

Honestly didn’t think this was possible but miracles do happen! Honestly forgot I had pyjamas with rainbows on  torch had to be borrowed (I need to adult better ) favourite mug at work sadly.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Proving to you guys I'm one again the adult baby of The bell tree! I hope this works. I actually don't own too much rainbow stuff but, I own too many mugs and flashlights lol

(Forgot the name tag )


----------



## King koopa

Well this times it's less interesting but I'll show my entries 


My rainbow scarf



A random mug i found 



And this old flashlight that doesn't even work anymore


----------



## CylieDanny

I'm enjoying seeing what everyone is using for their rainbow, really cool! I'm disappointed in myself for not using that DVD or manga cover thats got a large rainbow lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

CylieDanny said:


> I'm enjoying seeing what everyone is using for their rainbow, really cool! I'm disappointed in myself for not using that DVD or manga cover thats got a large rainbow lol


Manga is cool tho


----------



## DaCoSim

Giddy said:


> Hopefully this stuff counts~? Let me know and I'll submit it
> I know the mug is fine, this mug changes patturn on whether its hot or cold. Was a lil unsure on the torch and the rainbow coloured item. I sad to say I don't have many rainbow coloured items. :/
> 
> View attachment 385530


WHERE did u get this mug????? MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## Hat'

Here's my little baby seeking attention as usual


----------



## tiffanistarr

Roxxy said:


> So near yet so far, one day to go  (wonders if I should start to decorate a Christmas tree in preparation)
> 
> Honestly didn’t think this was possible but miracles do happen! Honestly forgot I had pyjamas with rainbows on  torch had to be borrowed (I need to adult better ) favourite mug at work sadly.
> 
> View attachment 385590


i wonder if the final clues will be christmas/holiday season related. That would be interesting!


----------



## CylieDanny

tiffanistarr said:


> i wonder if the final clues will be christmas/holiday season related. That would be interesting!


I wonder if it will be Animal Crossing themed


----------



## AkaneQ

ahhhh can't find a flashlight anywhere, can I build one? will it count?


----------



## Roxxy

tiffanistarr said:


> i wonder if the final clues will be christmas/holiday season related. That would be interesting!


Hopefully not a decorated tree and full Christmas dinner  It would be fun though as it is Christmas in July


----------



## CylieDanny

Roxxy said:


> Hopefully not a decorated tree and full Christmas dinner  It would be fun though as it is Christmas in July


Lol, where do we get a tree,

All the artificial trees/plants vanish from stores because of TBT, all of a sudden sold out. We all need mini Christmas trees lol


----------



## Aquilla

CylieDanny said:


> Lol, where do we get a tree.
> 
> All the artificial trees/plants vanish from stores because of TBT, all of a sudden sold out. We all need mini Christmas trees lol


I knew it would come in handy one day that we've been growing our own tree for YEARS


----------



## Roxxy

CylieDanny said:


> All the artificial trees/plants vanish from stores because of TBT, all of a sudden sold out. We all need mini Christmas trees lol


Can you imagine the headlines?? Stores under siege as a mass mob demand Christmas trees in July


----------



## CylieDanny

Roxxy said:


> Can you imagine the headlines?? Stores under siege as a mass mob demand Christmas trees in July


Haha, ah that would be great


----------



## Giddy

DaCoSim said:


> WHERE did u get this mug????? MUST HAVE!!!



Haha, Thank you! I got it at an England shop called 'The works' brought it online though.


----------



## Oblivia

Hat' said:


> Here's my little baby seeking attention as usual


The white tip on your kitty's tail is too much for me right now. Please smooch his/her nose when you see this!


----------



## Holla

At first I didn’t think I had anything rainbow and then I remembered. While at Canada’s Wonderland a couple years ago I begged my Dad to buy me this shirt with rainbow letters on it. His work paid for our admission and food and I bought both of our Fast Lane (basically skip the line) passes. So I was deserving of something haha. The lettering is starting to crack though now that I’ve had it awhile…





I also wanted to share my cute mug. I love guinea pigs so much and many people use the words “furry potato” to describe them haha.


----------



## Princess Mipha

*Day 5* - Mug, Flashlight and a rainbow pattern
_I found my flashlight, thank god!! _



____








____

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2021



Holla said:


> View attachment 385619



Aww, I have a similar mug about guinea pigs. They are the cutest


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Would the flashlight and rainbow dress qualify?


----------



## Hat'

Oblivia said:


> The white tip on your kitty's tail is too much for me right now. Please smooch his/her nose when you see this!


Smooching done!! I'll admit the tip of her tail is what made me choose her at the shelter lol, it's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## The Pennifer

Holla said:


> At first I didn’t think I had anything rainbow and then I remembered. While at Canada’s Wonderland a couple years ago I begged my Dad to buy me this shirt with rainbow letters on it. His work paid for our admission and food and I bought both of our Fast Lane (basically skip the line) passes. So I was deserving of something haha. The lettering is starting to crack though now that I’ve had it awhile…
> 
> View attachment 385618
> 
> I also wanted to share my cute mug. I love guinea pigs so much and many people use the words “furry potato” to describe them haha.
> 
> View attachment 385619


I am in LOVE with that furry potato mug!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so excited for the final hunt, I'm especially excited to see whatever that new collectible is who is ever so elusive


----------



## Aniko

I was searching hard for a rainbow when I had one in my face all along, definitely a rainbow right? (under crayola)
I still have a pack of Skittle in case it's not enough.


----------



## Oblivia

Shellzilla said:


> Would the flashlight and rainbow dress qualify?
> View attachment 385620
> View attachment 385621


Both of these are fine!


Aniko said:


> I was searching hard for a rainbow when I had one in my face all along, definitely a rainbow right? (under crayola)
> I still have a pack of Skittle in case it's not enough.
> View attachment 385634


Yes, that's definitely a rainbow. However, I'm now picturing crayon-flavored toothpaste and I'm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## Aniko

Oblivia said:


> Both of these are fine!
> 
> Yes, that's definitely a rainbow. However, I'm now picturing crayon-flavored toothpaste and I'm not sure how to feel about this.



It tastes like slushie, it tastes good.


----------



## Rika092

Aniko said:


> I was searching hard for a rainbow when I had one in my face all along, definitely a rainbow right? (under crayola)
> I still have a pack of Skittle in case it's not enough.
> View attachment 385634


 THIS is mind-blowing. Since when did Crayola start to make toothpastes?! WHAT...


----------



## Oblivia

Aniko said:


> It tastes like slushie, it tastes good.


Oh, I'm sure it does! I think it's just the association when I see "Crayola" on something meant to go in your mouth.


----------



## Valzed

I haven't been sharing my entries but I had to share my favorite mug. It's got sharkies on it!


----------



## TheDuke55

Been kind of swamped with work and the such, but I figured I would at least try to make it to the last hunts.


Spoiler



Ice-cream vintage-amode (the flashlight of the heydays. You whippersnappers)



Ice-cream and flashlight modern-amode


----------



## Chris

Valzed said:


> I haven't been sharing my entries but I had to share my favorite mug. It's got sharkies on it!


As a shark fiend I love this. I spent my 27th birthday sat for hours alone in the Tierpark Hagenbeck Zoo (Hamburg, Germany) admiring the sharks.


----------



## Aniko

Oblivia said:


> Oh, I'm sure it does! I think it's just the association when I see "Crayola" on something meant to go in your mouth.



And I'm sure that a lot of us already but a crayola in our mouth. I vaguely remember some marker's taste...


----------



## Midoriya

@Oblivia Would this work for the rainbow pattern item?  It’s a remote that has buttons that fade from red to orange to yellow to green to blue going from top to bottom, left to right (I’m really scraping the bottom of the barrel here, lmao).


----------



## tiffanistarr

Oblivia said:


> Oh, I'm sure it does! I think it's just the association when I see "Crayola" on something meant to go in your mouth.


imagine a Roseart toothpaste


----------



## Shellzilla_515

On a side note, I noticed that there's a "7" option under the event round # tab. Hmm, is there gonna be a surprise bonus round? I'm most likely overthinking this lol.


----------



## King koopa

Shellzilla said:


> On a side note, I noticed that there's a "7" option under the event round # tab. Hmm, is there gonna be a surprise bonus round? I'm most likely overthinking this lol.


I think that was for another event, because the title says 6 days


----------



## Oblivia

Midoriya said:


> @Oblivia Would this work for the rainbow pattern item?  It’s a remote that has buttons that fade from red to orange to yellow to green to blue going from top to bottom, left to right (I’m really scraping the bottom of the barrel here, lmao).


It's not perfect but I'll accept it. 


Shellzilla said:


> On a side note, I noticed that there's a "7" option under the event round # tab. Hmm, is there gonna be a surprise bonus round? I'm most likely overthinking this lol.


There are only 6 rounds! I'll be posting the 6th and last set of prompts in just under 2 hours.


----------



## Dunquixote

Hat' said:


> Here's my little baby seeking attention as usual



Ah! I love your kitty!  So cute and absolutely gorgeous; I love the white spot on her tail! Thank you for sharing .



Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 385599
> Proving to you guys I'm one again the adult baby of The bell tree! I hope this works. I actually don't own too much rainbow stuff but, I own too many mugs and flashlights lol
> 
> (Forgot the name tag )



I spy some Sailor Moon figures on the side. They’re really cute . Your items are really cute; I like the cup especially .



Princess Mipha said:


> *Day 5* - Mug, Flashlight and a rainbow pattern
> _I found my flashlight, thank god!! _
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, I have a similar mug about guinea pigs. They are the cutest



You have such cute items! I really like how you are presenting them in the photo; that namecard looks so good with all your items .


----------



## Midoriya

Here’s what I just submitted for round five!  It’s not the most appealing submission, but a submission nonetheless!


----------



## DaisyFan

Here's my scavenging #5 entry:



Spoiler



For rainbow pattern, I have colored pencils!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Shellzilla said:


> On a side note, I noticed that there's a "7" option under the event round # tab. Hmm, is there gonna be a surprise bonus round? I'm most likely overthinking this lol.


it's just because of the same options being used for past events that went up to 7 rounds

it's why you can still select old events in the dropdown list too


----------



## Bekaa

Can’t wait to see what we’re getting for our final round! I wonder if it’ll be super hard. That rainbow one almost knocked me off my perfect record so far!


----------



## Stella-Io

daringred_ said:


> i'm surprised more people are struggling with the rainbow than the torch. there isn't a single one in my house, and i couldn't even find one in either of the two shops i went to this morning.



I personally think the rainbow requirements are too hard. Cause I can find several items of rainbow stuff, but they all don't fit ALL of these requirements:
•Include atleast 5 colours
•Must be in the correct pattern
•Can NOT have a colour interrupting that pattern

Alot of my stuff either has only 4 colours, there is a colour that interrupts the pattern or the rainbow isn't in the correct order. I wish the requirements were looser and just allowed for anythin that has a rainbow-like pattern on it.

Also the flashlight. Not all flashlights have a handle or a on/off switch, there are plenty that have that twist to turn on top thing with no handle, and not having an on/off switch or lacking a handle doesn't make it any less of a flashlight. I understand why keychain type flashlights aren't allowed, but I also think this requirement should have been more open to any real basic type of flashlight.


----------



## mogyay

Stella-Io said:


> I personally think the rainbow requirements are too hard. Cause I can find several items of rainbow stuff, but they all don't fit ALL of these requirements:
> •Include atleast 5 colours
> •Must be in the correct pattern
> •Can NOT have a colour interrupting that pattern
> 
> Alot of my stuff either has only 4 colours, there is a colour that interrupts the pattern or the rainbow isn't in the correct order. I wish the requirements were looser and just allowed for anythin that has a rainbow-like pattern on it.
> 
> Also the flashlight. Not all flashlights have a handle or a on/off switch, there are plenty that have that twist to turn on top thing with no handle, and not having an on/off switch or lacking a handle doesn't make it any less of a flashlight. I understand why keychain type flashlights aren't allowed, but I also think this requirement should have been more open to any real basic type of flashlight.



id just try bc u have 4 mins and im pretty sure they accept it as long as its clearly a rainbow pattern, ive seen other ppl submit with 4 colours just fine


----------



## xSuperMario64x

only two more minutes, cant wait to have a mini panic attack trying to figure out if i have the new items or not lol


----------



## King koopa

Hopefully this next round doesn't ask you to find a battle axe or something that nobody has


----------



## Aniko

Stella-Io said:


> I personally think the rainbow requirements are too hard. Cause I can find several items of rainbow stuff, but they all don't fit ALL of these requirements:
> •Include atleast 5 colours
> •Must be in the correct pattern
> •Can NOT have a colour interrupting that pattern
> 
> Alot of my stuff either has only 4 colours, there is a colour that interrupts the pattern or the rainbow isn't in the correct order. I wish the requirements were looser and just allowed for anythin that has a rainbow-like pattern on it.
> 
> Also the flashlight. Not all flashlights have a handle or a on/off switch, there are plenty that have that twist to turn on top thing with no handle, and not having an on/off switch or lacking a handle doesn't make it any less of a flashlight. I understand why keychain type flashlights aren't allowed, but I also think this requirement should have been more open to any real basic type of flashlight.



I that point I think you should just summit whatever is the closest


----------



## Oblivia

Our 6th and final hunt is here. The event flew by and I've had a ton of fun hosting this one!

I hope all these prior hunts gave you the practice you'll need to find these next items! The last three things you'll need to locate are:

Headphones or earbuds (dual-ear; no gaming/phone headsets)
Canned beverage or canned food with a pop top (metal can, no coffee)
Mousepad (must be an actual standard size mousepad; keyboard pads, desk coverings, large desk mats, squares of fabric, your bedspread, a piece of cardboard, etc. that is currently being used as a mousepad won’t be accepted)

This information can also be found inside the spoiler in the main post.

You'll have until *tomorrow evening at 7pm EST* to find these items, after which submissions will close. The Raffle Tickets will remain available for purchase for an additional 24 hours to give everyone a chance to spend their Raffle Coins and will be removed from the shop on *Sunday, July 18th at 7pm EST*, so be sure to spend all your currency before then to ensure you have as many raffle entires as possible! The raffle drawings and collectible distributions will take place shortly after the tickets disappear from the shop.

Cocotryoshka and our mystery weird, strange quirky friend are both excited to jazz up your sidebars!

Further clarification on the pop top: it would be a top that resembles the one seen below:



​


----------



## King koopa

wow that was easier than I thought i have all 3 let's goo


----------



## Cirice

What's a pop top ? For the canned food?


----------



## heyimsobored

Aw, I have all those things, but my dad's using the mousepad right now and I probably won't be able to get my hand on it until tomorrow


----------



## Oblivia

Stella-Io said:


> I personally think the rainbow requirements are too hard. Cause I can find several items of rainbow stuff, but they all don't fit ALL of these requirements:
> •Include atleast 5 colours
> •Must be in the correct pattern
> •Can NOT have a colour interrupting that pattern
> 
> Alot of my stuff either has only 4 colours, there is a colour that interrupts the pattern or the rainbow isn't in the correct order. I wish the requirements were looser and just allowed for anythin that has a rainbow-like pattern on it.
> 
> Also the flashlight. Not all flashlights have a handle or a on/off switch, there are plenty that have that twist to turn on top thing with no handle, and not having an on/off switch or lacking a handle doesn't make it any less of a flashlight. I understand why keychain type flashlights aren't allowed, but I also think this requirement should have been more open to any real basic type of flashlight.


Some of the prompts are intentionally more challenging/specific. We did this to balance out the generous TBT Bell payout that's awarded for each hunt, and the Cocotryoshka will be given to nearly every participant thus far. All of us were happy to answer questions about whether or not an item would be accepted prior to being submitted, and we were definitely more on the lenient side for the last set of prompts!


----------



## daringred_

if my sister isn't using a mousepad downstairs, this is a fat L


----------



## xSuperMario64x

crap we don't have a mousepad here lol
I'll find one before the deadline, I need that quirky boy I'm so close!!!


----------



## Antonio

I'll be surprised if anyone has a mousepad since all i ever use are laptops.


----------



## IonicKarma

Would Air Pods be acceptable for ear buds?


----------



## Mikaiah

my mousepad covers my entire desk is that okay lol (it is made of that foamy same mousepad material)


----------



## Oblivia

IonicKarma said:


> Would Air Pods be acceptable for ear buds?


They would!


----------



## Aniko

I'm still using a mouse pad! That I got years ago with a pack of tissue boxes.


----------



## BalloonFight

Nice! I'm so thankful I have a Final Fantasy mouse pad in my game collection. I never really use a mouse pad any more (I just use the table itself), but I remembered I have a promotional one I got a long time ago.


----------



## amylase

Thanks mods! Had a fantastic time doing this hunt!


----------



## Aquilla

Had all of these in my immediate vicinity and just submitted the last foto!  thank you staff - this week flew by and I had a blast! 



Spoiler:  not cute looking, but gets the job done


----------



## Firesquids

Here's my final entry, had all this stuff in arm's reach this time. I could really new a new mouse pad. lol
Thanks @Oblivia for hosting, I had a ton of fun with this event


----------



## Rika092

I believe I’ve got all three items…!


----------



## Giddy

;_; I don't have a mousepad...funnily enough I was going to buy a custom animal crossing new horizons mousepad but never got round to it DX I remember seeing one in my house years ago, I guess this is where the actual hunting starts!


----------



## Jeremy

Mikaiah said:


> my mousepad covers my entire desk is that okay lol (it is made of that foamy same mousepad material)


Unfortunately not, please only submit classic/standard mouse pads for this. (In other words, they should fit under the mouse only.)


----------



## CylieDanny

I have two mouse pads, one is thick, and one is kinda thin. Would the thicker one be better?


----------



## Holla

I have a quick question about the mousepad. Does it need to be a standalone pad? I have a lapdesk for my MacBook that has a built in mousepad. It’s basically this:


Spoiler


----------



## IonicKarma

Oblivia said:


> They would!


Awesome!  Sorry for the follow up question, do we need to take the Ear Buds out of the package?  I didn't realize the Ear Buds my family had was still sealed.  If not I will see if I can find something else


----------



## tiffanistarr

can’t believe i’m going to drive up to my office at work tomorrow for a picture of a mousepad lmao


----------



## Merielle

Here's my earbuds from my final entry!  They're actually a very pale lilac color, although they look kinda white in the photo.


Spoiler








And again, big thanks to all the staff who worked on this event for us!  I've really looked forward to finding out each day's scavenger hunt items, and it's been a lot of fun tracking them down and taking pictures!! ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have a mousepad at home in Ohio, too bad it doesn't help me 850 miles away in Alabama lmaooo


----------



## Vsmith

Here's my entry for Hunt #6


----------



## deSPIRIA

I don't have a mousepad on me so i will have to navigate the scorching lands to tread where no man should be
















Argos


----------



## Foreverfox

Firesquids said:


> Here's my final entry, had all this stuff in arm's reach this time. I could really new a new mouse pad. lol
> Thanks @Oblivia for hosting, I had a ton of fun with this event


Umm I need your mouse pad and that drink though...looks very Fox-like!


----------



## Jeremy

CylieDanny said:


> I have two mouse pads, one is thick, and one is kinda thin. Would the thicker one be better?



As long as it's a normal mousepad and we can tell from the image!



Holla said:


> I have a quick question about the mousepad. Does it need to be a standalone pad? I have a lapdesk for my MacBook that has a built in mousepad. It’s basically this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385688



Unfortunately, that wouldn't quite work for this prompt.



IonicKarma said:


> Awesome!  Sorry for the follow up question, do we need to take the Ear Buds out of the package?  I didn't realize the Ear Buds my family had was still sealed.  If not I will see if I can find something else


We would have to see the ear buds, so it would only work with packaging if the packaging is clear. (Otherwise we wouldn't know if someone just posts a picture of an empty box, for example.)


----------



## Holla

Jeremy said:


> Unfortunately, that wouldn't quite work for this prompt.



I figured that was the case, thanks. Guess I’ll have to go shopping at some point or ask around the neighbours haha. It’s the only item this hunt that I don’t have. There’s one at my parents place but I won’t have time to stop by before the deadline.


----------



## Aniko

This is my mouse pad, is this clear enough? Should I put a mouse on it?


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Aw man, I don't have a mousepad! In fact, I don't even remember the last time I had one so I'm taking the L here. I'll try to find one if I can, but chances are slim for me. To those who are able to find all the items for the scavenging hunt, congrats!


----------



## skarmoury

Woohoo easy day today for me! I work with my touchpad these days, but a decade ago when I was a kid and really loved vocaloid, I bought this vocaloid mousepad LOL. You can tell it’s seen better days. 
Also glad I haven’t eaten breakfast yet or else I wouldn‘t be able to picture my canned food lol (it’s hot & spicy chicken).


----------



## Pupperina

my final entry. this was a fun event!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Are Bluetooth headphones ok? Just thought I’d ask since gaming headsets aren’t allowed


----------



## lieryl

would this mousepad count? it’s still the small size, the shape is just a bear TT


----------



## Dunquixote

Sorry this is sideways. Here is my 20 year old baby with one of my favorite pops, mousepad, and headphones.  I had another mousepad that was more special (it was a ghost in the shell one that came with a dvd) but my ex let his mom throw it out even though he asked me to let her use it :/, and only working headphones that I have aside from the phone ones.


----------



## Jeremy

Aniko said:


> This is my mouse pad, is this clear enough? Should I put a mouse on it?
> View attachment 385700


Looks good to me.



Dinosaurz said:


> Are Bluetooth headphones ok? Just thought I’d ask since gaming headsets aren’t allowed



That's fine, as long as it's not a headset with a visible mic that goes in front of your mouth (as shown in the picture here).


----------



## Jeremy

lieryl said:


> would this mousepad count? it’s still the small size, the shape is just a bear TT


Yup, that's fine. It doesn't have to be a square, but as long as it's not a giant rectangle that fits a keyboard (or monitor, etc.).


----------



## Foreverfox

I would be very interested to know how many entries had a cat in them as well. I know that for me, I had one picture from every prompt with one of my cats in it...also how many people got all of the items from each prompt.


----------



## Stella-Io

_"...your bedspread, a piece of cardboard, etc. that is currently being used as a mousepad won’t be accepted)."_

Lol this part is great

I actually want a mouse pad and mouse, I don't always like havin to use the built in mouse thingy on my laptop. I'm a bit old fashioned I guess. But I have yet to buy either. I wonder if there's still a mouse pad around here since the computer isn't out and the fam all has laptops now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Of all things, a mousepad stopped me from winning the mysterious prize. So close yet, so far lol. Anyway, can these two items be accepted?


----------



## LadyDestani

I haven't shared any of my submissions publicly yet. Most are pretty mundane, but there are a few I really like. So here's all 6 days:



Spoiler: Day 1



I love my new Eeyore shirt that my husband got me for our anniversary last month. Sadly, I didn't realize my toothbrush was still wet when I set it down. Oh well, it's just water.








Spoiler: Day 2



No fruit in the house and the candle is very basic, but I'm quite fond of my cameo necklace.









Spoiler: Day 3



Had to borrow the backpack and sneakers from my husband. Glad he had them or it would have been a loss on the whole day because I am not a hat person and he only had baseball caps.








Spoiler: Day 4



I was hoping for a book prompt and then it had to be paperback. Almost all of my books are hardbacks. Luckily, I had a few that I couldn't find in hardback and settled for paperback.








Spoiler: Day 5



I have a pair of these adorable panda mugs that I use the most. For the rainbow, my first thought was to use my Dark Side of the Moon shirt or CD, but then I remembered this cute shirt with a sun and a rainbow comforting a crying cloud and decided to go with that instead.








Spoiler: Day 6



The easiest prompt for me yet. I have not 1 but 3 mousepads on my desk since I have a hard time with my carpel tunnel and switch between them. I decided to use my purple one because it's the prettiest. My husband also has an Ultraman mousepad I could have used, but I didn't feel like going upstairs.


----------



## King koopa

@Valzed, once they accept my entry, that coco collectible is all yours


----------



## S.J.

@Oblivia Does this mousepad work ok? It's slightly larger than standard (and also really old; I found it in a box somewhere ).



Spoiler






I used a mouse for scale in the pic above, though it's one of those smaller sized mice.

It's the same size as the picture of the mousepad and mouse in the pic below.


----------



## The Pennifer

This is my favourite round yet!! 
I have Sony Earphones, Diet A&W root beer with pop top and best of all, my daughter’s gift - A Miss Piggy mouse pad (mouse included for reference)


----------



## tessa grace

only have my earbuds on me rn in the car (we're driving to california)

luckily once we get to a hotel tonight i'll be able to get photos of the other two objects


----------



## Jeremy

Shellzilla said:


> Of all things, a mousepad stopped me from winning the mysterious prize. So close yet, so far lol. Anyway, can these two items be accepted?
> View attachment 385720



Looks good to me!



S.J. said:


> @Oblivia Does this mousepad work ok? It's slightly larger than standard (and also really old; I found it in a box somewhere ).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385726
> I used a mouse for scale in the pic above, though it's one of those smaller sized mice.
> 
> It's the same size as the picture of the mousepad and mouse in the pic below.
> View attachment 385725



These mousepads that are a bit larger are okay since they are meant for just a mouse to be on top of. We haven't been accepting the keyboard mats though (one reason is because it's a bit hard for us to tell if they are just table mats or not)


----------



## Sharksheep

Would this count as a mouse pad since it's not a standard size


----------



## Firesquids

The Pennifer said:


> This is my favourite round yet!!
> I have Sony Earphones, Diet A&W root beer with pop top and best of all, my daughter’s gift - A Miss Piggy mouse pad (mouse included for reference)View attachment 385730


That mouse pad is amazing lol


----------



## BetsySundrop

I have these! Galaxy mousepad, peppers, and earbuds I use for gardening.


----------



## The Pennifer

Firesquids said:


> That mouse pad is amazing lol


Thank you! I know I LOVE it


----------



## Aniko

Pupperina said:


> my final entry. this was a fun event!


Always wondered how sikhye tastes


----------



## Firesquids

BetsySundrop said:


> I have these! Galaxy mousepad, peppers, and earbuds I use for gardening. View attachment 385735


We have the exact same mouse pad, excellent taste


----------



## deana

I feel such a relief that I had all of these items   I'll share all my entries now since I managed to complete all of them even though my stuff isn't very interesting. This was such a fun event!



Spoiler: Hunt 1











Spoiler: Hunt 2











Spoiler: Hunt 3











Spoiler: Hunt 4











Spoiler: Hunt 5











Spoiler: Hunt 6


----------



## Biyaya

Some good ol' minestrone soup, after y'all did it wrong during the TBT Championships! 
This particular brand is very tasty, also!


----------



## Pupperina

Aniko said:


> Always wondered how sikhye tastes


Fairly sweet beverage, great as a dessert substitute after a meal


----------



## Midoriya

Here’s what I submitted as the final entry for round six!  Really glad I was able to borrow a mousepad from the upstairs office, and I have some canned beans and the only pair of headphones that work for me too.


----------



## Foreverfox

My favorite prompt from day 6:




Managed to get all items in each day!


----------



## Xeleron

I got a little discouraged when I found out my Ball Guy neoprene mat wouldn't qualify, but thankfully, my mom came to rescue and pulled out a brand new standard mousepad out of nowhere... this is quite weird because she uses a laptop and has no need for a mousepad, but I am thankful lol I'm still gonna take advantage of the photo to showoff the desk mat


----------



## jiny

ahhhh i don’t have a mousepad ;__; maybe i can manage to find one somewhere


----------



## Toska

I now must go on a deep search to find a mousepad! Hopefully I’ve got one somewhere around here. Good luck to all the other scavengers!


----------



## Firesquids

It's honestly surreal to me how many of you guys don't have a mousepad, lots of laptop users I suspect?


----------



## Jeremy

Sharksheep said:


> Would this count as a mouse pad since it's not a standard size


That's a pretty unusual shape and almost looks like it's upside down, but it's definitely too small to be a table mat, so we'll allow it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Okay, I _think_ I found a mousepad and it's pretty basic in light blue. However, its condition is not in the way you expect. You see, my dad had ideas to use objects as a way to prevent tables from sliding across the floor. This mousepad is one of them and it had to be cut into pieces to keep the table in place. I had to get those pieces and put them together so you'd see this abomination LOL. Considering the condition, I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't get accepted. And if it isn't even a mousepad, then what is it supposed to be?


Spoiler:  pieces of mousepad spread out a bit











You can definitely tell I'm desperate in trying to find one and it's possibly the craziest item I've found in the entire hunt. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2021



Firesquids said:


> It's honestly surreal to me how many of you guys don't have a mousepad, lots of laptop users I suspect?


Yes and that I also don't work in an office haha.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well, now that I'm done and confirmed for submissions, here were all of my entries, for anyone curious:


Spoiler: day 1











Spoiler: day 2











Spoiler: day 3











Spoiler: day 4











Spoiler: day 5











Spoiler: day 6


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Firesquids said:


> It's honestly surreal to me how many of you guys don't have a mousepad, lots of laptop users I suspect?


mine is over 800 miles away in Ohio rip

hoping to go get one tomorrow so I can finally complete this hunt


----------



## DaCoSim

OK, so my last entry is super boring. Sorry. The only mouse pads that I have that are fun or my boys big massive full desk sized computer ones So I had to borrow my husbands plain gray one (and one of his beers). I also have way better taste in beer than this but my beers are usually always bottled so they would not have worked for this Particular day.


----------



## Firesquids

deanapants said:


> I feel such a relief that I had all of these items   I'll share all my entries now since I managed to complete all of them even though my stuff isn't very interesting. This was such a fun event!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 6


Oh I think your images are broken


----------



## CylieDanny

Firesquids said:


> It's honestly surreal to me how many of you guys don't have a mousepad, lots of laptop users I suspect?


I have a laptop, but use a mouse instead of the touch pad. Just easier to play games that way (For me at least)


----------



## deana

Firesquids said:


> Oh I think your images are broken


You're right I think they were broken  Thanks for letting me know! I've tried to fix them now. If it still doesn't work then I give up and my posts will remain a mystery lol


----------



## CylieDanny

deanapants said:


> You're right I think they were broken  Thanks for letting me know! I've tried to fix them now. If it still doesn't work then I give up and my posts will remain a mystery lol


Your good, they're working now


----------



## p e p p e r

this has been a fun event, luckily I had everything needed laying around the house. my last entry


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Ripperonis, I was only one item off from getting the quirky elusive collectible.


----------



## corlee1289

I have a laptop, but I personally prefer to have a mouse and mouse pad when using it.

It’s easier on your hand and wrist if you use them when using the laptop for long hours.


----------



## Aniko

I used a pen instead of a mouse for several years until it died, and now I'm using a cheap mouse that I got for free, kind of mouse that cost like $5 or less. At first, it was really hard to use for me but now I can even draw a little with it (but not without editing the lines )
Using the computer pad is still beyond my skills.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I ended up finding all 18 items throughout the hunt! Definitely surprised (and somewhat lucky) to end up finding all of items, since I was expecting to end up not finding at least 3, lol.



Firesquids said:


> It's honestly surreal to me how many of you guys don't have a mousepad, lots of laptop users I suspect?



I'm a laptop user but I use a mouse, I just haven't bothered using a mousepad in ages since I've been able to use my mouse on other surfaces. I don't even think anybody in my family owns a mousepad, I just managed to get lucky that I brought the mousepad from my work home with me when I transitioned to WFH.


----------



## Firesquids

deanapants said:


> I feel such a relief that I had all of these items   I'll share all my entries now since I managed to complete all of them even though my stuff isn't very interesting. This was such a fun event!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 2
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 4
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunt 6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385798


Love the ramen shirt, and I like Caitlin Doughty too, is her book any good?


----------



## deana

Firesquids said:


> Love the ramen shirt, and I like Caitlin Doughty too, is her book any good?


Thank you! I would recommend her other book "From Here to Eternity" over this one, but it was still a pretty decent book


----------



## Snowesque

My things for the fun of it. This event type is one of my favorites 'cause I've a lot of junk haha.



Spoiler: 1













Spoiler: 2













Spoiler: 3













Spoiler: 4













Spoiler: 5













Spoiler: 6


----------



## Chris

*Day 6*
Please excuse the open can/my hand.
I forgot I had to take a photo of it before I started drinking it.


*NB*: staff entries *are not* eligible for prizes or currency - I'm taking part just for fun! ​


----------



## LambdaDelta

wait, when did vris become chris?

also, a notebook isn't a mousepad, silly


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, when did vris become chris?
> 
> also, a notebook isn't a mousepad, silly


This happened about a week ago!

I do not own a mouse mat. I'm one of those cretins that use the mouse directly on the desk.


----------



## _Donut_

Just checking as to not mess up my final entry, is this mousepad considered too large?


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> Just checking as to not mess up my final entry, is this mousepad considered too large?
> 
> View attachment 385842


Good morning, Donut! Unfortunately, yes, it is too large. We would consider this a desk mat due to it being large enough to also fit a keyboard on it.


----------



## _Donut_

Found the cheapest mousepad in the store I was in this morning, that's a wrap on this fun scavenging hunt for me!


----------



## S.J.

I know it's not quite over, but with my last submission accepted, and my cocotryoska and secret friend almost in my grasp, just wanted to say thank you to the mods and project staff for another great event.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Excuse how dirty it is. He's a man that doesn't like to clean and the cats adore his mousepad. 
So.. this one is considered too large as well, or is it fine ?


----------



## heyimsobored

Well, my last submission was accepted. I can't believe I was able to find everything, pretty proud of myself


----------



## Sasey

heyimsobored said:


> Well, my last submission was accepted. I can't believe I was able to find everything, pretty proud of myself


Awesome! Same here. Wondering how many people were able to find all of them?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Sasey said:


> Awesome! Same here. Wondering how many people were able to find all of them?


I have to submit my final but i was also able to find all of them. I’m kinda surprised I was. I thought the hat was going to wreck me lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Thank gosh for keeping so much assorted stuff around our house!    the item I thought that was really going to utterly destroy my streak was the rainbow patterned object, but then I remembered I have an old pride necklace lol honestly I looked over to my Yoshi plushies and the fact that I have one of every color, I thought of the cute idea to arrange them into a rainbow pattern!~

This event was a lot more fun than expected ^^


----------



## Midoriya

I was able to find everything thankfully, although there were a few things I had to really look for.  This was another fun event that the staff hosted.  I can’t wait to see who the collectible raffle winners are.


----------



## Roxxy

Last submission accepted  So amazed that I actually found everything! It was nerve wracking and fun at the same time  Thanks to Oblivia and all staff, another great fun event  So excited for the Cocotryoshka and to finally meet our new ultra quirky friend!! 

Good luck to everyone in the raffle


----------



## neoratz

is this mousepad okay? it's a little bigger than normal but not big enough for a keyboard or anything


Spoiler: mousepad


----------



## Oblivia

neoratz said:


> is this mousepad okay? it's a little bigger than normal but not big enough for a keyboard or anything
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mousepad
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385873


This would be fine!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

can’t believe i was able to find everything :0 tysm for this event and opportunity, staff! everyday i looked forward to the scavenger hunt  can’t wait to see the collectible winners, good luck everyone!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Sharing all my submissions  This event was honestly super fun, I didn't even think I'd have that much fun looking for random items around the house. Each day I looked forward to participating, staying up till 1 am to see the items for the day was genuinely exciting ☺ Thank you so much for this event, staff!! 
Also, good luck to everyone, crossing my fingers for the collectibles to find good new homes!!



Spoiler: Day #1



Not much to say here, very easy day for me since I had all items in one place, because I've just came back to my family house and everything was in my suitcase c:








Spoiler: Day #2



Had to go to the store for some fruits, because we were out. I was actually surprised that I struggled with fresh fruit of all things! Thankfully I had a candle and necklace at hand <3








Spoiler: Day #3



This one was the hardest for me tbh, not even because of the items themselves, but the fact that I had to gather them at 4 am, because I was going to work at 6 am and knew I wouldn't be able to come back home quickly. Thankfully, I managed to find everything, didn't even think about the fact that my backpack was so dusty, I was just so happy that I could find everything


 







Spoiler: Day #4



My forever fav perfume - Dolce Vita from Dior, smells sooo good <3 When it comes to the book, I didn't think too much about it, just grabbed what I had at hand and it happened to by Pan Tadeusz by Adam Mickiewicz from my bookshelf in the living room








Spoiler: Day #5



I sadly didn't have my favourite mug with me, but thankfully my second favourite was available! It's super big and amazing for coffee <3 Also my rainbow suspenders, love them!!








Spoiler: Day #6



Mousepad was a challenge, but my brother had one!! I would be so incredibly sad if I couldn't complete all the days because of a mousepad of all things, but thankfully that didn't happen c: I was very confused what a can with a pop top was, because I couldn't find an answer online, but thanks to all the people sharing their photos I quickly got the hang of it <3


----------



## Shinigamii

Posting this one just because of the teddy i got gifted yesterday  x3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Hi *@Oblivia*! I'm not sure if you saw *this post* I made last night to confirm if this mousepad is acceptable? I know the condition is horrible considering it's cut into pieces, but I want to hear from you if it is allowed. Regardless of your decision, I will respect it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dunquixote said:


> Ah! I love your kitty!  So cute and absolutely gorgeous; I love the white spot on her tail! Thank you for sharing .
> 
> 
> 
> I spy some Sailor Moon figures on the side. They’re really cute . Your items are really cute; I like the cup especially .
> 
> 
> 
> You have such cute items! I really like how you are presenting them in the photo; that namecard looks so good with all your items .


Ah yes, you caught me. I'm a sailor moon fan too!! Thank you so much! I'm an avid collector of all things cute!


----------



## deSPIRIA

Headset: on
Knuckles: cracked
Baked beans: acquired

Yep......Its Gamer Time


----------



## Toska

Thank you staff for this amazing event! I can happily say I found all the items. I’m really looking forward to participating in the future events, and congrats to all the other participants!



Spoiler: Round 6 Submission


----------



## Jeremy

Shellzilla said:


> Hi *@Oblivia*! I'm not sure if you saw *this post* I made last night to confirm if this mousepad is acceptable? I know the condition is horrible considering it's cut into pieces, but I want to hear from you if it is allowed. Regardless of your decision, I will respect it.


I think that should be fine, but maybe add a little bit of an angle on the photo so we can tell the mousepad has some thickness to it and that it's not just a piece of paper or something like that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I guess I'm exposing myself on the last day. My mom bought me the pop because she simply three can was cute! (We're both avid Hello Kitty fans!) The headphones I bought awhile back.. I always wanted cat headphones since I was like 10 so after 8 years of waiting I got them! (I just wished my boyfriend would stop calling me cute every time I wear them! Okay maybe I don't  _want _him to stop but, still!) The mouse pad is just an old one my dad gave me. I don't like mouse pads so, I never used it.


(Not part of the game, I just wanted to show these too. I couldn't decide which to use lol. These were only eight dollars!)


----------



## Jeremy

Princess Mipha said:


> Excuse how dirty it is. He's a man that doesn't like to clean and the cats adore his mousepad.
> So.. this one is considered too large as well, or is it fine ?


We'll accept this and going forward we'll say as long as it's not big enough for a keyboard and/or monitor. In other words, as long as it looks like it was designed specifically for a mouse to be on top and nothing else and isn't a sort of desk/table mat.


----------



## daringred_

mods owe me £5 for this mousepad i just bought


----------



## Holla

Neighbour had a mousepad so I borrowed it for a sec woo.


----------



## Newbiemayor

tiffanistarr said:


> I have to submit my final but i was also able to find all of them. I’m kinda surprised I was. I thought the hat was going to wreck me lol


Same here that hat was tough


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just submitted my final 3 items, meaning I managed to find all 18 items across 6 days! this was a super fun event, I've never participated this much in a scavenger hunt on here before but I would totally do it again!

(also ty staff for giving me a reason to finally go out and buy a new mouse pad, I desperately needed one with a wrist thing on it lol)


----------



## Newbiemayor

Felt like sharing today's submission. So happy to have found all the items. Wishing luck to all in the drawing! 
Soup, NBC mouse pad and a very well loved pair of headphones


----------



## Mikaiah

this totally isn't later than my usual posts because i had to go buy a can of tuna... nope


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Jeremy said:


> I think that should be fine, but maybe add a little bit of an angle on the photo so we can tell the mousepad has some thickness to it and that it's not just a piece of paper or something like that.


Will this work? I even put a mouse there to show that it's not big enough for the keyboard. The material used is pretty grippy, so it might be rubber. Not sure if other mousepads use different materials. I understand if you still have doubts and end up not accepting it.


----------



## Liz!

This was my first event on TBT and I  thoroughly enjoyed it. Even found it amusing having my Daughter roll her eyes every morning as I approached her room with my name tag and phone for a raid.  
Thanks to all the Staff for their time and effort. ❤


----------



## .MOON.

This was soo much fun! I was able to find all 18 items so I’m excited to see who my new quirky friend will be. Thanks sooo much for hosting this awesome event!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i would love to know how many people got all 18 items during this hunt, hopefully the staff tells us Sunday evening


----------



## Princess Mipha

*Day 6* - Headphones, canned beverage and a mousepad
_Yep, I cleaned the mousepad of my fiancé just for the photo D;_



____








____


----------



## mogyay

yay managed to finish! thought i'd stumble at the last hurdle since i didn't have a mouse mat but my sister's boyfriend pulled through! 

here's my photos for the last 3


Spoiler























thanks for hosting staff! it's been a fun event, thanks for taking the time to put it on! looking forward to the prize draw and collectible reveal, good luck everyone for it!


----------



## Nougat

That mousepad gave me a scare, but I made it!   

Thanks for another fun event and scavenger hunt! I'm excited to see the mystery collectible!


----------



## jiny

ill share my last entry as well  i couldnt find a mousepad but luckily my best friend had one and let me borrow it!  



thanks so much for hosting this event, staff! it's been fun looking around my house for these items, lol. im super excited to see the mystery collectible!!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Just submitted my final items! wow such a fun event! Huge thanks to Oblivia and the other mods for hosting such a great event! Can't wait to see my quirky friend!


----------



## TheDuke55

Sorry I don't have the best camera.


Spoiler



(This is the pop-top of the olden days.)



And this is the pop-top of the new age. (Also the one that meets the guidelines)


----------



## Dinosaurz

I am going to the store again for a mousepad arghhh you mods testing me lol


----------



## DaisyFan

Just submitted my entry! Thank you very much for hosting and good luck on the raffle everyone!



Spoiler



I borrowed my father's mousepad for the entry. Sorry about the small mess it (mousepad) had.


----------



## Valzed

Chris said:


> As a shark fiend I love this. I spent my 27th birthday sat for hours alone in the Tierpark Hagenbeck Zoo (Hamburg, Germany) admiring the sharks.


I'm a shark fiend as well! I've loved sharks since I was 2 years old & accidentally saw JAWS in a drive in. I cried when the dog & the shark died. (TBH, I still tear up.) Now I'm pushing middle age & still love my sharks. lol!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2021

I just submitted my latest entries and I have to admit they made me laugh. I realized my hubby & I have... unique tastes. lol!

My sushi earbuds:





And Hubby's Star Trek x Franklin Institute mouse pad...





I'm still bummed I missed the first Hunt but this event was a blast! Good luck to all! Thank you Staff for hosting this great Scavenger Hunt!


----------



## Oblivia

I was able to find 17/18 items! Seemed only appropriate that I participate in my own event, even if just for fun. I'm so glad the majority of you liked this one, and I'm sure some variant of it will make an appearance in the future! 



Spoiler: Day 1



Toothbrush, graphic tee, and gaming console. The tee is from 1988 and the Sega Genesis still works like a charm:









Spoiler: Day 2



Necklace, fresh fruit, and a candle. I got the little bee for my birthday this year, and thankfully had a kiwi on hand!









Spoiler: Day 3



Backpack, knitted hat, and athletic shoes. It would appear I'm backpack-less:









Spoiler: Day 4



Paperback book, bottle of perfume, and scissors. The perfume is a French import that actually smells pretty good, but it's since been discontinued. I'd be more disappointed if I actually wore perfume:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Day 5



Rainbow pattern, flashlight, and mug. I had to wrestle the rainbow away from a stoned kitty but I gave it right back!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Day 6



Mousepad, canned food with pop top, and headphones or earbuds. I went ahead and brought out both my sets of headphones because hey, I use them both on a daily basis!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Oblivia said:


> I was able to find 17/18 items! Seemed only appropriate that I participate in my own event, even if just for fun. I'm so glad the majority of you liked this one, and I'm sure some variant of it will make an appearance in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> Toothbrush, graphic tee, and gaming console. The tee is from 1988 and the Sega Genesis still works like a charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 2
> 
> 
> 
> Necklace, fresh fruit, and a candle. I got the little bee for my birthday this year, and thankfully had a kiwi on hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> Backpack, knitted hat, and athletic shoes. It would appear I'm backpack-less:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> Paperback book, bottle of perfume, and scissors. The perfume is a French import that actually smells pretty good, but it's since been discontinued. I'd be more disappointed if I actually wore perfume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 5
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow pattern, flashlight, and mug. I had to wrestle the rainbow away from a stoned kitty but I gave it right back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 6
> 
> 
> 
> Mousepad, canned food with pop top, and headphones or earbuds. I went ahead and brought out both my sets of headphones because hey, I use them both on a daily basis!



I have the same rainbow for my cats! Got it as a present and they drooled all over it.


----------



## Aniko

If we are doing one with condiments one day, I'm prepared! Cleaning the fridge right now and I think 80% of the food is condiment. Still i'm sure that if you name one, I don't have it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Aniko said:


> If we are doing one with condiments one day, I'm prepared! Cleaning the fridge right now and I think 80% of the food is condiment. Still i'm sure that if you name one, I don't have it.


You’re safe lol today is the last day!

edit: until Christmas please don’t tbt mods today was no easy at all finding mousepad


----------



## tessa grace

I just wanted to pop in and say thanks so much to the tbt mods for holding events like these all the time! My experience on this forum has been amazing because of all the hard work you guys put in!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Thanks to the staff for running this fun event. I’d really love to see it next year or even themed to a holiday (i.e. Christmas scavenger hunt).

I’m at a relative’s house for a birthday so all I have is a can of 7-up lol.


----------



## Oblivia

Hey all!

That's a wrap on day 6, so any submissions coming in after this point will not be accepted. You'll have until *tomorrow evening at 7pm EST* to spend your coins, after which the Raffle Tickets will be removed from the shop in preparation for the collectible drawings. I hope you all meet me back here tomorrow for the rest of the fun, and best of luck to everyone hoping for a specific collectible!

Please note that the Cocotryoshka and mystery quirky friend will be distributed *after* the collectible drawings.


----------



## LambdaDelta

so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?

well, here's something I thought up real quick

a doll (must be humanoid design)
a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle

no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


----------



## tiffanistarr

Thanks for hosting @Oblivia it was a blast! 

After re-reading a few things on the first page I think I have a pretty solid idea of what the quirky friend is!

Good luck to everyone with the raffle!


----------



## Aquilla

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


I’m so damn glad these weren’t a prompt because I sure don’t own a single one of these  such difficult to find items!


----------



## CylieDanny

Aquilla said:


> I’m so damn glad these weren’t a prompt because I sure don’t own a single one of these  such difficult to find items!


I know right xD I avoid dolls, they scare me much! Lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

tiffanistarr said:


> After re-reading a few things on the first page I think I have a pretty solid idea of what the quirky friend is!



oblivia basically gave away who they _are_ in the day 6 items post (though people had already figured it out from the op, tbf)

I'm just now waiting to see which _color design_ they are, or if they're a brand new never before seen look


----------



## Oblivia

The quirky little guy is bursting at the *seams* to come out of hiding. I don't know how much longer I can keep him contained...


----------



## xara

Oblivia said:


> The quirky little guy is bursting at the *seams* to come out of hiding. I don't know how much longer I can keep him contained...
> 
> View attachment 386010​



let him out,,


----------



## LambdaDelta

Aquilla said:


> I’m so damn glad these weren’t a prompt because I sure don’t own a single one of these  such difficult to find items!


I mean the raffle one should be easy enough, at least

just go take a picture of a pokeball item at the toy department of a store

and as for some of the others, they don't have to be 1:1, but at least close enough in idea (ex: a similiar colors pastely designed egg could pass for a 'dreamy egg' irl, even if the design isn't the same)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2021



Oblivia said:


> The quirky little guy is bursting at the *seams* to come out of hiding. I don't know how much longer I can keep him contained...
> 
> View attachment 386010​


ok, if this is the color I think he is then yesssss


----------



## Aniko

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course



I have a BTS doll
A matryoshka doll my mom got me when she went to Moscow
And probably a feather.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> The quirky little guy is bursting at the *seams* to come out of hiding. I don't know how much longer I can keep him contained...
> 
> View attachment 386010​


already in love. I am whole heartedly prepared to spend the rest of my life w him. 

also I'm gonna need help naming him lol


----------



## Lancelot

Sigh, time for more dolls


----------



## xara

i’ve been pretty quiet on here these past few days, but i’d like to take a moment to thank @Oblivia and the rest of the staff for not just this event, but for everything else they’ve done. for as long as this site has existed, you guys have put your all into everything that you do — you work tirelessly to bring us amazing events, collectibles and more importantly, a community. i say this every time, but while i may never have the words to express just how grateful i am, i’m sure as hell going to work as hard as you guys do to find them. but until then, from the bottom of my heart, thank you. 

this was my first tbt scavenger hunt that wasn’t virtual, and despite how sick i’ve been feeling since thursday, i actually was able to find all 18 items! this event was loads of fun — and the prizes were certainly generous! i’m extremely grateful for the tbt, the raffle and the new collectibles, and am of course very excited for our new quirky friend’s reveal as well! 

i loved seeing everyone’s entries and can’t wait to find out who the lucky winners of the raffle are! thank you again, staff, for everything and to everyone else for participating!


----------



## Oblivia

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


I did it! White feather on the left, Wixy boy, and Matryoshka dolls.



Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

Oblivia said:


> The quirky little guy is bursting at the *seams* to come out of hiding. I don't know how much longer I can keep him contained...
> 
> View attachment 386010​





xara said:


> let him out,,


Yesss!!! Let him ouuttt!  also, *hi, quirky friend!*


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oblivia said:


> I did it! White feather on the left, Wixy boy, and Matryoshka dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wix is not humanoid he is a disgrace to society


----------



## Foreverfox

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


I assume nesting nesting tables don't count, huh...


----------



## kikotoot

Oblivia said:


> I did it! White feather on the left, Wixy boy, and Matryoshka dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



If those are the measuring cup matryoshkas, I have the same set!

I also noticed I have an extra 3 raffle tickets, and -3 raffle coins... I think my slow computer broke the site in a small way


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> I did it! White feather on the left, Wixy boy, and Matryoshka dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


ngl, I didn't even think about you having wix when I thought this one up. though this makes randomly thinking that set up even more worthwhile

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2021



Foreverfox said:


> I assume nesting nesting tables don't count, huh...


as long as they're at minimum a set of 3, I think they'd be fine


----------



## Aniko

Those activities are always fun! Thanks to the mods taking a lot of their free time to prepare them.

I'm a little sad that it's already over but excited for tomorrow, will I have a special bd surprise or not? Still, I managed to snatch those mysterious dolls.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Oblivia said:


> Our 6th and final hunt is here. The event flew by and I've had a ton of fun hosting this one!
> 
> I hope all these prior hunts gave you the practice you'll need to find these next items! The last three things you'll need to locate are:
> 
> Headphones or earbuds (dual-ear; no gaming/phone headsets)
> Canned beverage or canned food with a pop top (metal can, no coffee)
> Mousepad (must be an actual standard size mousepad; keyboard pads, desk coverings, large desk mats, squares of fabric, your bedspread, a piece of cardboard, etc. that is currently being used as a mousepad won’t be accepted)
> 
> This information can also be found inside the spoiler in the main post.
> 
> You'll have until *tomorrow evening at 7pm EST* to find these items, after which submissions will close. The Raffle Tickets will remain available for purchase for an additional 24 hours to give everyone a chance to spend their Raffle Coins and will be removed from the shop on *Sunday, July 18th at 7pm EST*, so be sure to spend all your currency before then to ensure you have as many raffle entires as possible! The raffle drawings and collectible distributions will take place shortly after the tickets disappear from the shop.
> 
> Cocotryoshka and our mystery weird, strange quirky friend are both excited to jazz up your sidebars!
> 
> Further clarification on the pop top: it would be a top that resembles the one seen below:
> 
> View attachment 385676​


I have a very educated guess about what the mysterious collectible might be...

actually I am very confident about my guess


----------



## Dinosaurz

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> I have a very educated guess about what the mysterious collectible might be...
> 
> actually I am very confident about my guess


You mean it’s purple man




Stay safe out there


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> You mean it’s purple man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe out there


I think you mean it's barney the dinosaur, liam


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> I think you mean it's barney the dinosaur, liam


AMONG US


Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

LambdaDelta said:


> ngl, I didn't even think about you having wix when I thought this one up. though this makes randomly thinking that set up even more worthwhile
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2021
> 
> 
> as long as they're at minimum a set of 3, I think they'd be fine


Thanks! Sadly, it's only a set of two. I might see what else I can come up with.


----------



## Aniko

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course



Here mine, even added an extra item.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Aniko said:


> Here mine, even added an extra item.
> View attachment 386016


What tf happened to jimins face


----------



## Xeleron

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


This sounds fun! After looking around for a bit this is what I came up with and I'm not sure if 2 out of the 3 items will count, but it's all I have lol


Spoiler: Unofficial prompt 7



If my Sakura Kinomoto figure doesn't count as a doll and the tupperware set doesn't count for the nesting item, then all I got is the third prompt lol







Edit: I forgot the nametag, so I guess I'll be disqualified because I'm too lazy to take another set of pictures RIP


----------



## Aniko

Dinosaurz said:


> What tf happened to jimins face



Mattel original face. Most of ppl repaint them.  Not the best photo either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> I did it! White feather on the left, Wixy boy, and Matryoshka dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


omg it's everyone's favorite spooky boy


----------



## LambdaDelta

Xeleron said:


> This sounds fun! After looking around for a bit this is what I came up with and I'm not sure if 2 out of the 3 items will count, but it's all I have lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unofficial prompt 7
> 
> 
> 
> If my Sakura Kinomoto figure doesn't count as a doll and the tupperware set doesn't count for the nesting item, then all I got is the third prompt lol
> View attachment 386017View attachment 386018
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot the nametag, so I guess I'll be disqualified because I'm too lazy to take another set of pictures RIP


figure sadly wouldn't count, though I'm always glad to see sakura-chan


----------



## OswinOswald

Oblivia said:


> The quirky little guy is bursting at the *seams* to come out of hiding. I don't know how much longer I can keep him contained...



OMG! I don't know how I missed that there will be a quirky friend AND a cocotryoshka! I skimmed that part too fast and just assumed Coco was quirky, in her matryoshka form and completely ignored all the other references to there being two prizes until now, after the hunt =) Well, now I'm extra pleased that I made the effort to find all the items, not only to satisfy my own completionist tendencies!

Thank you again Oblivia and staff for a fun event! It was a lot of fun (and a little harrowing at times!) to find all the items, and I also loved seeing what everyone else shared as well!


----------



## Biyaya

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


Ooh~! Another!


Spoiler: Prompt 7!








Nesting/stacking cups for baby count? That's the best I've got in the house. The Mario is also the only humanoid doll in the house, a gift from my brother-in-law to my husband, even though he doesn't care for dolls.  (Now also baby's) And I was thinking of using a popsicle, but it's pretty late for a sugary snack, so pokéball plus it is!


Thanks for the cute extra, Lambda!


----------



## The Pennifer

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


This is such a great idea  I was sad because the scavenging was finished LOL 
I had a lot of trouble with the Matryoshka nesting type item but found a nesting cutter set and nesting boxes … it might not qualify but anyway it was fun to find the rest of the items.
The humanoid doll is my favourite inherited from my Mother’s collection and the marble egg collectible was from my Grandmother


----------



## Oblivia

xara said:


> let him out,,





Foreverfox said:


> Yesss!!! Let him ouuttt!  also, *hi, quirky friend!*



He won't be contained... send help... ahhh!!!



Spoiler: *furious pounding*


----------



## The Pennifer

Oblivia said:


> He won't be contained... send help... ahhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *furious pounding*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386032


Woooo …. Could it be a purple Weird Doll


----------



## Newbiemayor

Oblivia said:


> I did it! White feather on the left, Wixy boy, and Matryoshka dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I do not like wixy boy But I do like bonus rounds! 



Spoiler: Unofficial round 7



A clover (missing one leaf but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯) and Tupperware that hopefully counts

And my great grandmother's doll that's over 100 years old! (Wixy boy reminded me of her)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> He won't be contained... send help... ahhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *furious pounding*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386032


OMG HE'S A PURPLE BABY AHHH


----------



## CylieDanny

I feel like I'm the only one who doesnt know who that is lol


----------



## heyimsobored

CylieDanny said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who doesnt know who that is lol


Don't feel too bad, I have no idea either


----------



## Dunquixote

@Roxxy possibly a new purple collectible.  



CylieDanny said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who doesnt know who that is lol



Don’t feel bad. I didn’t know who Wix was until last Halloweaster. There is another doll; I can’t remember his name and never seen him; I hope to see him sometime though since he seemed cool from the posts I had to go through for the egg hunt. Last Halloweaster was my first Halloween event I participated in .


----------



## xara

Oblivia said:


> He won't be contained... send help... ahhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *furious pounding*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386032



FREE HIM!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dunquixote said:


> Don’t feel bad. I didn’t know who Wix was until last Halloweaster. There is another doll; I can’t remember his name and never seen him; I hope to see him sometime though since he seemed cool from the posts I had to go through for the egg hunt. Last Halloweaster was my first Halloween event I participated in .


do you mean Pierrot? I love pierrot :>


----------



## Dunquixote

xSuperMario64x said:


> do you mean Pierrot? I love pierrot :>



Yes! that’s him . Thank you! I think he’s really cute!


----------



## Meadows

Congrats on the hunt everyone. When does the raffle occur?


----------



## Foreverfox

I've had what I imagine to be a correct guess on what it is since the second day. I can't wait!


----------



## King koopa

Oblivia said:


> He won't be contained... send help... ahhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *furious pounding*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386032


Let it out!


----------



## Firesquids

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


Here ya go


----------



## Jacob

I'm so excited for the new doll  and its in purple!! Had to unhide the others in preparation!


----------



## Mr.Fox

Fun event! Thanks to @Oblivia and the staff for spoiling us once again.

...and I'd like to thank @The Pennifer for showing me a doll who is sure to gallop into my nightmares tonight


----------



## xSuperMario64x

is it just me or did anyone else have no trouble at all w the rainbow prompt on account of pride month lol





(wrist bands, a sweatband, an eraser, a fan, and a lanyard)




(my pride shirt)

I also have sunglasses that are rainbow, I already packed them away tho


----------



## CylieDanny

Dunquixote said:


> @Roxxy possibly a new purple collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t feel bad. I didn’t know who Wix was until last Halloweaster. There is another doll; I can’t remember his name and never seen him; I hope to see him sometime though since he seemed cool from the posts I had to go through for the egg hunt. Last Halloweaster was my first Halloween event I participated in .


He's very cute ^^ I also love the color purple, so I'm excited to see him!


----------



## The Pennifer

Mr.Fox said:


> Fun event! Thanks to @Oblivia and the staff for spoiling us once again.
> 
> ...and I'd like to thank @The Pennifer for showing me a doll who is sure to gallop into my nightmares tonight


Oh my! Sorry about that!!


----------



## Kattea

Hey @Oblivia just wanted to say thank you, I thoroughly enjoyed that event. I love events that have us running around in real live, they’re really immersive. As always, the forums are such a fun and engaging place to spend time during the pandemic.


----------



## Merielle

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course


Ooh, I think I can do this one!  It'll have to wait until tomorrow though—I'd like to borrow my mom's matryoshka for this, but she's already asleep.


----------



## Oblivia

Meadows said:


> Congrats on the hunt everyone. When does the raffle occur?


The raffle winners will be drawn tomorrow evening just after 7pm EST. I'll be announcing them here in the thread.


----------



## Dinosaurz

slipping a 20 bill since I’ve never won a raffle ever (


----------



## Meadows

Oblivia said:


> The raffle winners will be drawn tomorrow evening just after 7pm EST. I'll be announcing them here in the thread.


Sounds good, ty


----------



## CylieDanny

Dinosaurz said:


> slipping a 20 bill since I’ve never won a raffle ever (


Keep your head up  if it helps, I've never won one either on anything, or irl raffles lol. But it's fun regardless


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> slipping a 20 bill since I’ve never won a raffle ever (


Hey keep your chin up! If it helps I'm sure someone will be willing to give you the collectible(s) you want so you still get what you wanted even if you didn't originally win it


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> Hey keep your chin up! If it helps I'm sure someone will be willing to give you the collectible(s) you want so you still get what you wanted even if you didn't originally win it


you're far more optimistic than me to that end, dude


----------



## kayleee

I literally had a dream that I won the raffle and one of the prizes was 1 million bells. TBT scientists what does this mean


----------



## King koopa

kayleee said:


> I literally had a dream that I won the raffle and one of the prizes was 1 million bells. TBT scientists what does this mean


It means that maybe one day Jeremy will give you 1 million bells as a sign of respect


----------



## kayleee

Koopadude100 said:


> It means that maybe one day Jeremy will give you 1 million bells as a sign of respect


I deserve it


----------



## Dinosaurz

kayleee said:


> I deserve it


I think we ALL deserve 1 million bells


----------



## LambdaDelta

everyone gets a million bells

star wand goes on sale for 50,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 bells


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> so who wants an impromptu day 7 hunt, while we wait?
> 
> well, here's something I thought up real quick
> 
> a doll (must be humanoid design)
> a matryoshka set or other similar item (must at least fit the similaraly-designed-same-basic-shape-multiple-items-of-differing-sizes-that-can-fit-one-inside-the-other concept)
> a real life *not handmade* version of any one of the collectibles able to be won from this event's raffle
> 
> no prizes guaranteed, this one's just for fun. with no staff involvement in my making this, of course




*I found a doll!*





Amusingly enough, I took this photo before seeing that Oblivia had also shared Wix!​


----------



## Antonio

Oblivia said:


> The quirky little guy is bursting at the *seams* to come out of hiding. I don't know how much longer I can keep him contained...
> 
> View attachment 386010​


It's sad that a mousepad costed me from getting you


----------



## Princess Mipha

I'm so sad that I will only know what's the new collectible, who won, etc. once I wake up in the morning   
I mean, I COULD use the fact that I always have to use the toilet at exactly 2:26 AM to make a quick check,
but.. should I really..


----------



## Shellzilla_515

How rude of me not to mention this yesterday, but I'd like to say thank you to all the staff who organized this scavenger event! Some items were easy to find while others required me to be persistent in looking around the house. I'm glad I found a mousepad (in pieces) that my dad used to prevent tables from sliding across the floor or else I wouldn't find all items for the event!


----------



## DaCoSim

Last for fun scavenger hunt!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> *Can I use one item for two things? View attachment 386059*
> 
> View attachment 386057
> Amusingly enough, I took this photo before seeing that Oblivia had also shared Wix!​


the lovely Pierrot has returned, how I missed you  

also pierrot collectible when?


----------



## Valzed

Oblivia said:


> I did it! White feather on the left, Wixy boy, and Matryoshka dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh.my.gosh! Wix has blessed the Scavenger Hunt with his presence! What an awesome surprise!! Seeing Wix made my whole week better!

Hi, Wix!


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> I think we ALL deserve 1 million bells


Then Jeremy would go through a mental breakdown and quit if he had to give everyone 1 million bells


----------



## Merielle

Found all the items for the just-for-fun bonus hunt!  My childhood doll of Flora from Winx Club with her Charmix (you can tell she was played with a lot ), a 100%-authentic real life Kaleidoclover, and my mom's matryoshka!!!




Also _bless _my mom for finding her matryoshka for me.  It wasn't where we thought it was and she practically had to turn the house upside down to find it—I sadly wasn't much help because I can't do much on my knee right now; I was willing to settle for some nesting measuring cups or something, but she was _determined_.  She seems really happy about all the re-organizing she got done in the process, so I'm glad about that at least!


----------



## Xeleron

Merielle said:


> Found all the items for the just-for-fun bonus hunt!  My childhood doll of Flora from Winx Club with her Charmix (you can tell she was played with a lot ), a 100%-authentic real life Kaleidoclover, and my mom's matryoshka!!!
> View attachment 386074
> 
> Also _bless _my mom for finding her matryoshka for me.  It wasn't where we thought it was and she practically had to turn the house upside down to find it—I sadly wasn't much help because I can't do much on my knee right now; I was willing to settle for some nesting measuring cups or something, but she was _determined_.  She seems really happy about all the re-organizing she got done in the process, so I'm glad about that at least!


I'm kinda glad your mom was so determined to find her matryoshka dolls, they're stunning! I especially love the teeny tiny one because it's so darn cute and the biggest one because you can really see all the detail on it really well


----------



## Biyaya

Koopadude100 said:


> Then Jeremy would go through a mental breakdown and quit if he had to give everyone 1 million bells


And the inflation – oh my gosh!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

only four and a half hours til the raffle, I'm so excited to see who wins!  

I'm still overjoyed about winning a pink feather from the last raffle so I'm spreading my luck to all you lovely people here ☺

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2021



Soti said:


> And the inflation – oh my gosh!


75 million tbt for star wands or bust


----------



## CylieDanny

How does the raffle work? Do we just bet with our tickets? Or are the winners just announced?


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> 75 million tbt for star wands or bust


damn, the star wand absolutely plummeted in price


----------



## Foreverfox

CylieDanny said:


> How does the raffle work? Do we just bet with our tickets? Or are the winners just announced?


They are usually just announced  hope that the RNG spirits favor us today!


----------



## CylieDanny

Foreverfox said:


> They are usually just announced  hope that the RNG spirits favor us today!


Ok, thanks for clarifying! I'm excited for Coco


----------



## King koopa

xSuperMario64x said:


> only four and a half hours til the raffle, I'm so excited to see who wins!
> 
> I'm still overjoyed about winning a pink feather from the last raffle so I'm spreading my luck to all you lovely people here ☺
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2021
> 
> 
> 75 million tbt for star wands or bust


That and 25 million for a frost egg or a disco egg
Jeremy actually don't give everyone 1 million bells because then it will be impossible to get anything


----------



## CylieDanny

Koopadude100 said:


> That and 25 million for a frost egg or a disco egg
> Jeremy actually don't give everyone 1 million bells because then it will be impossible to get anything


Yes please dont (1 million skull radios lol)  I wouldn't know what to do with them. I'll give mine away.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Koopadude100 said:


> That and 25 million for a frost egg or a disco egg
> Jeremy actually don't give everyone 1 million bells because then it will be impossible to get anything



Yes, just give them to me


----------



## Dunquixote

Chris said:


> *I found a doll!*
> 
> View attachment 386057
> Amusingly enough, I took this photo before seeing that Oblivia had also shared Wix!​



Hello, Pierrot! I meet you finally at last .

Thanks staff so much for putting together these back to back events (first the diversity, then the scavenger hunt). I had a lot of fun looking at the entries and doing my own for both; they were really fun events . I really appreciate everything including the “promotion” of diversity, since with how things been lately, I think showing acceptance and tolerance to everyone regardless of race, gender, sexuality is extremely important and I think any effort to emphasize its value and importance makes a difference no matter how big or small the community is out of the entire world/internet. Thanks so much and also for your time and effort putting together these events (I’ll probably thank you at the end of the last event as well, but still felt I needed to say this.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait? We needed to find dolls?


----------



## King koopa

Cosmic-chan said:


> Wait? We needed to find dolls?


It's a fan made one, you don't have to do it


----------



## LoserMom

I keep checking the raffle coins leaderboard to see the people that are living life on the edge and haven’t spent their last few coins on the tickets lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

LoserMom said:


> I keep checking the raffle coins leaderboard to see the people that are living life on the edge and haven’t spent their last few coins on the tickets lmao


Jeremy2 please Jeremy


----------



## Rika092

So how many people actually got all 18 items from the scavenging? I’m curious to know! Will we ever find out? 

Also, when will we get the new collectibles?


----------



## LoserMom

Rika092 said:


> So how many people actually got all 18 items from the scavenging? I’m curious to know! Will we ever find out?
> 
> Also, when will we get the new collectibles?


I feel like they’ll say how many people got all 18 items in the same post as the raffle winners but we’ll see


----------



## Megaroni

Thanks staff so much for doing all this for us. These events really improve my days. Also hyped for the quirky little guy


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> Jeremy2 please Jeremy


jeremy2's gonna sweep the raffle, just you watch


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> Jeremy2 please Jeremy


Jeremy2?
JEREMY SOMEONE IS TRYING TO IMPERSONATE YOU!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> Jeremy2?
> JEREMY SOMEONE IS TRYING TO IMPERSONATE YOU!


(it's just his site testing alt)


----------



## Biyaya

LambdaDelta said:


> (it's just his site testing alt)


His alt is running in the raffle? Guess it's time to ban Jeremy.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Soti said:


> His alt is running in the raffle? Guess it's time to ban Jeremy.


the people have spoken

sorry, jeremy


----------



## Firesquids

Merielle said:


> Found all the items for the just-for-fun bonus hunt!  My childhood doll of Flora from Winx Club with her Charmix (you can tell she was played with a lot ), a 100%-authentic real life Kaleidoclover, and my mom's matryoshka!!!
> View attachment 386074
> 
> Also _bless _my mom for finding her matryoshka for me.  It wasn't where we thought it was and she practically had to turn the house upside down to find it—I sadly wasn't much help because I can't do much on my knee right now; I was willing to settle for some nesting measuring cups or something, but she was _determined_.  She seems really happy about all the re-organizing she got done in the process, so I'm glad about that at least!


Tell your mom her doll is gorgeous and we all appreciate her very much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> (it's just his site testing alt)


Jeremy making an alt for more tickets for the raffle… can’t believe some people  please ban staff


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> Jeremy making an alt for more tickets for the raffle… can’t believe some people  please ban staff


But we can't... but he is the owner so I guess it's ok but still that's a little unfair


----------



## Liz!

I spy with my little eye, a little Cocotryoshka in the shop. ❤


----------



## LambdaDelta

did I just add that ??? "collectible" to my collectibles folder?

you bet I did, despite not even being anything close to a proper collectible


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> the lovely Pierrot has returned, how I missed you


When not haunting The Woods, Pierrot lives rent-free on my desk and litters the place with empty candy wrappers.



Koopadude100 said:


> But we can't... but he is the owner so I guess it's ok but still that's a little unfair


I can't tell whether or not you are joking here, so just for clarification, the Jeremy2 account is only used for testing that a site feature is functioning properly on the user end. As with all staff-owned accounts it is not eligible to win prizes.


----------



## Firesquids

LambdaDelta said:


> did I just add that ??? "collectible" to my collectibles folder?
> 
> you bet I did, despite not even being anything close to a proper collectible


It's like a MissingNo.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Firesquids said:


> It's like a MissingNo.


I mean this doesn't even have a proper collectible image. I had to screencap and crop down to size

missingno. and its brethren at least have something of a sprite. even if it's a glitchy hodgepodge mess or ripped off from something like charizard, nidorino, pidgeot, etc


----------



## Oblivia

We only have ~5 minutes before the drawings, and just so everyone doesn't get _too_ antsy, I'll be pulling all the winners and compiling the full list of 20 + what they've won prior to making the official announcement post. Bear with me for a few minutes while RNG works its magic, and keep your eyes peeled for the winners list to be posted around 7:15pm EST.

The Cocotryoshka and not so mystery collectible will be distributed *after* the raffle winners are announced, and they'll be sent out all at once to those of you who met the criteria.


----------



## Foreverfox

Oblivia said:


> We only have ~5 minutes before the drawings, and just so everyone doesn't get _too_ antsy, I'll be pulling all the winners and compiling the full list of 20 + what they've won prior to making the official announcement post. Bear with me for a few minutes while RNG works its magic, and keep your eyes peeled for the winners list to be posted around 7:15pm EST.
> 
> The Cocotryoshka and not so mystery collectible will be distributed *after* the raffle winners are announced, and they'll be sent out all at once to those of you who met the criteria.


Can I love this post more than once? Seriously, thank you for the wonderful event, @Oblivia!


----------



## Jacob

not at 7:00 exactly on the dot? Looks like I'm bouta riot


(kidding by the way Thank you Oblivia <3)


----------



## CylieDanny

Foreverfox said:


> Can I love this post more than once? Seriously, thank you for the wonderful event, @Oblivia!


I couldn't agree more


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jacob said:


> not at 7:00 exactly on the dot? Looks like I'm bouta riot


me over here jumpin on this doll


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh cool, I didn't miss anything


----------



## Merielle

Xeleron said:


> I'm kinda glad your mom was so determined to find her matryoshka dolls, they're stunning! I especially love the teeny tiny one because it's so darn cute and the biggest one because you can really see all the detail on it really well





Firesquids said:


> Tell your mom her doll is gorgeous and we all appreciate her very much for sharing it with us!


Wanted to say that my mom's been happily surprised with all the nice reactions her matryoshka's gotten! ^^

also hanging around for the raffle results like


----------



## tiffanistarr

good luck with the drawing everyone!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

these have been the longest few minutes of my young life lmaooo


----------



## Oblivia

Our raffle winners are as follows!

@Nougat has won a Pokéball
@Dio has won a Moon Ball
@Soti has won a White Feather
@Mikaiah has won a Purple Feather
@~Kilza~ has won a Final Boss Feather
@S.J. has won a Glam Feather
@Shinigamii has won a Togepi Easter Egg
@Shellzilla has won a Yoshi Easter Egg
@courtxh has won a Dreamy Easter Egg
@deanapants has won a Pastel Disco Ball Easter Egg
@joey ^_^ has won a Kaleidoclover
@p e p p e r has won a Dreamy Party Popper
@StarlitGlitch has won a Celeste Chick Plush
@neoratz has won a Snow Bunny
@aericell has won an Aurora Sky
@UglyMonsterFace has won a Pink Star Fragment
@Foreverfox has won a Purple Star Fragment
@vanivon has won a Blue Star Fragment
@Peach_Jam has won an Ice Cream Swirl
@Aliya has won a Popsicle

Congratulations to all of you! Your collectibles will be manually distributed later on this evening. 

Those of you with either a Cocotryoshka or a Quirky Doll (!!!) on the way should have them in your inventories now, though you won't receive a notification when they show up. They'll be there if you check your inventory!

Thank you so much to everyone who took part in this event and offered kind words along the way. I had the best time hosting this one and appreciate all of you hanging out with me this week while we scrounged around our houses!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’m coming for some of you who win all the time congrats tho


----------



## tiffanistarr

Congrats winners!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

The quirky doll is so pretty yesss


----------



## Coach

Congrats to all winners, and welcome to the new quirky doll!


----------



## jiny

congrats to everyone who won something ^^


----------



## CylieDanny

Congratulates everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta

grats, all. and thanks for my quirky boi


----------



## Toska

Congrats everybody!! And thanks staff once again for the great event!


----------



## Merielle

Congrats to all the raffle winners!!  Big thanks again to staff for this event, it's been a lot of fun!


----------



## Newbiemayor

Congrats to the winners! It's quirky friend time


----------



## Firesquids

Hey congrats to the winners!
@Foreverfox you won a purple star frag! lol


----------



## Foreverfox

HOLY MOLY, I WON! Ha! This is a first! Yay!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

congrats to everyone omg!! especially S.J. omg the glam feather is amazing


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Wait, I actually won something? And it's a Yoshi egg? What a welcome surprise considering I didn't expect to win anything from the draw. Thanks, Oblivia! I had fun during the event!


----------



## Dunquixote

congrats everyone!  Thank you for the quirky doll and the cocotryohska collectible and this event .


----------



## JemAC

Congratulations to all the raffle winners and thank you to the staff for hosting another fun event!


----------



## deana

I can't believe I won something cool omg!! Thank you RNG for being on my side today and thank you @Oblivia for hosting this event!! 


Also the quirky doll is even creepier than I imagined


----------



## skarmoury

Congrats to the raffle winners, and thank you once again to the staff for the event! 
Gogogo my cocotryoshka!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Congrats to the winners!! This was a fun event!!


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats to the winners, and thanks for another fun event!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Congrats on the winners! I had so much fun with this event! Thanks @Oblivia!


----------



## nyx~

Congrats winners!! And thanks staff for hosting!


----------



## Jacob

woohoo!! Love him!


Congrats to the winners, and thank you staff for this event!!


----------



## Pupperina

congrats to the raffle winners!


----------



## CylieDanny

So cute! My first event collectables, I love them! Thanks for such a fun, and amazing event


----------



## neoratz

YAAAY :DDD thank you for the awesome event!! i am happy i don't think i've ever had a snow bunny


----------



## xara

petition to rename quirky doll ‘the beautiful doll’ because damn is he a beautiful boi. 

xjksnsls congrats to all of the raffle winners!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Yay, congratulations to the winners!

And thanks for the fun event!

Are we supposed to be able to sell back the raffle tickets for 1 raffle coin? Should we do that or just discard them?


----------



## Halloqueen

Darn, no raffle luck. Ah well. Glad I managed to find all of the items for the hunt and earned the Cocotryoshka and Quirky Doll at least.

Congratulations to all of the raffle winners. 

Thanks for running this event, it has been fun!


----------



## Pintuition

Congrats to the winners!!! Such a fun event! Love my two new collectible friends!


----------



## tessa grace

congrats to winners, thanks mods for such a fun event!!!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Wow, I'm definitely shocked I ended up winning something from the raffle. I was not expecting that in the slightest. Now to figure out what to do with it...

Thanks to Oblivia and the rest of the staff for this event, and congrats to the other raffle winners! I definitely had fun looking for all the different items, while also being fortunate I didn't have to leave my house to get any of them, lol.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Thanks to the wonderful staff for hosting this fun event!   

Congrats to all the raffle winners!


----------



## xlisapisa

congrats to all the raffle winners!! & thanks @Oblivia and staff for this fun event!


----------



## Peach_Jam

Congrats to the raffle winners!! Thank you so much for hosting this event @Oblivia, it was a lot of fun!!


----------



## Liz!

Congrats to the winners


----------



## -Lumi-

Congratulations to all the winners!! This has been such a fun event - one of my favourite ones by far!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Congrats winners!! thank you staff for such a fun and exciting event!


----------



## Aquilla

Congrats to the winners  and thank you for the two beautiful new collectibles


----------



## Sasey

Congrats winners!! Thanks staff!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xara said:


> petition to rename quirky doll ‘the beautiful doll’ because damn is he a beautiful boi.


he's so beautiful!! quirky just like me, I adore him


----------



## kayleee

Congrats winners!!! Thank you staff!!


----------



## Aniko

Congrat to the winners!


----------



## Valzed

Congratulations to the winners! Thank you to Oblivia & all the Staff for such a fun event!

 I'm so mad at myself for missing out on a Quirky Doll. I'm off to TBT Marketplace to see if people are selling them.


----------



## Jacob

Is there any chance we can know how many of each new collectible were earned? :]


----------



## LoserMom

Jacob said:


> Is there any chance we can know how many of each new collectible were earned? :]


I’d also like to know the answer to that


----------



## Newbiemayor

Jacob said:


> Is there any chance we can know how many of each new collectible were earned? :]


@xSuperMario64x has a poll in bell tree hq


----------



## Oblivia

Jacob said:


> Is there any chance we can know how many of each new collectible were earned? :]


~100 Quirky Doll and ~130 Cocotryoshka!


----------



## The Pennifer

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Quirky Doll  
Thank you for my sweet Cocotryoshka too … so adorable 

❣❣ Congratulations to all the winners in the raffle draw ❣❣

I have to say this is right up there in my top favourite of all Belltree events … I really appreciate all the creativity and Hardwork that went into it … I was trying to figure out why a scavenger hunt has so much appeal to me, and I think it’s because ever since I began playing video games of any kind, it was the questing aspect of it that hooked me and it still does!
I do love me a good quest!! 
❤ Thank you again to ALL the staff  (especially Jeremy, Oblivia and Chris)


----------



## Jacob

Oblivia said:


> ~100 Quirky Doll and ~130 Cocotryoshka!


Thank you!!


----------



## p e p p e r

so cool! thank you so much for a fun event!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

if anyone wants to sell of trade their raffle prizes, hmu


----------



## S.J.

Thank you so much for the wonderful event! I'm super excited to have some new collectibles as well! ❤


----------



## DaisyFan

I didn't get anything sadly. However, congratulations to the winners! Y'all earned it!


----------



## Corndoggy

Thankyou very much for everyone who worked on this event and a big congratulations to all the raffle winners. My mum and I had a blast doing this even if we missed day one because i forgot to check. Scavanger hunts are by far my favourite events here and im so glad i got a chance to do another great one.


----------



## Aniko

I'm super happy with my dolls, thank you! It's also my first strange/weird/cute/quirky doll. I've never imagined I would have my own one day.


----------



## Antonio

Congratulations to all the winners who have benefited from the RNG!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Aniko said:


> I'm super happy with my dolls, thank you! It's also my first strange/weird/cute/quirky doll. I've never imagined I would have my own one day.


ive also never had one before, very stoked!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Omg I won


Oblivia said:


> Our raffle winners are as follows!
> 
> @Nougat has won a Pokéball
> @Dio has won a Moon Ball
> @Soti has won a White Feather
> @Mikaiah has won a Purple Feather
> @~Kilza~ has won a Final Boss Feather
> @S.J. has won a Glam Feather
> @Shinigamii has won a Togepi Easter Egg
> @Shellzilla has won a Yoshi Easter Egg
> @courtxh has won a Dreamy Easter Egg
> @deanapants has won a Pastel Disco Ball Easter Egg
> @joey ^_^ has won a Kaleidoclover
> @p e p p e r has won a Dreamy Party Popper
> @StarlitGlitch has won a Celeste Chick Plush
> @neoratz has won a Snow Bunny
> @aericell has won an Aurora Sky
> @UglyMonsterFace has won a Pink Star Fragment
> @Foreverfox has won a Purple Star Fragment
> @vanivon has won a Blue Star Fragment
> @Peach_Jam has won an Ice Cream Swirl
> @Aliya has won a Popsicle
> 
> Congratulations to all of you! Your collectibles will be manually distributed later on this evening.
> 
> Those of you with either a Cocotryoshka or a Quirky Doll (!!!) on the way should have them in your inventories now, though you won't receive a notification when they show up. They'll be there if you check your inventory!
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who took part in this event and offered kind words along the way. I had the best time hosting this one and appreciate all of you hanging out with me this week while we scrounged around our houses!



Omg thank you so much! I can't believe I won something!  yayy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I don't think I've properly thanked the staff yet for this event. this and the egg hunts have been my favorite events in a year's time! I and many others appreciate all the effort put into the event and I personally would love to see more scavenger hunts in the future!

also @Oblivia I adore my new doll, I thank you for him. I will protect him with my life.


----------



## Biyaya

Wowie! I won a white feather!  Thankyouthankyouthankyou! Congrats all other raffle winners! And good job everyone who earned a coco or quirky doll!

Thank you, Oblivia, for the scavenger hunt! It was loads of fun! And thanks everyone else who helped with it too!


----------



## Bluelady

Congrats to the winners! Also, a big thanks to Oblivia and the rest of the staff for this wonderful event. You are all amazing!


----------



## AkaneQ

Thank you staff! I was too busy with work and missed most of it, but it was a really fun event!!
Thank you, and congrats the winners~~~


----------



## Lux007

Congrats to the winners & Thank you staffs for this fun event   
Got my first collectibles ^^


----------



## Rika092

congrats to the winners! Thanks staff for another fun event


----------



## xSuperMario64x

me for the next week lol


----------



## Kate86

Congrats to all the winners! Sadly I missed the first day (I blame my job, it gets in the way of everything), but I got most of the other items and greatly appreciate the TBT!


----------



## Newbiemayor

I'd like to introduce my son Gregory


----------



## Mikaiah

wow omg, I never win anything LOL
thanks staff so much for this fun event & congrats to the other winners also!!


----------



## Meadows

Congrats to the winners


----------



## joey ^_^

omg i won something :0 thanks for the fun event!! ^u^ congrats to the other winners also!


----------



## LadyDestani

Congrats to all the winners and thank you @Oblivia for hosting another fun event!


----------



## Dinosaurz

time to be dead until august 1st and the next event, see you all when i log in then

o7 BOYS farewell


----------



## _Donut_

Congrats to all the winners!! And thank you staff for the 2 new collectibles and hosting this event! Can't wait for the camp one now


----------



## BalloonFight

Congrats to all of the winners!

This event was AMAZING. One of my favorites by far. I also absolutely love the Quirky Doll.


----------



## JellyBeans

congrats to all the winners + of course thank you mods for a super fun event!! quite possibly one of my favourites I’ve done. now time to figure out a line up around my new favourite doll..


----------



## DaCoSim

Oooh! Congrats to all the winners! Luving these new fav collectibles!!!


----------



## Giddy

Congrats to all the winners~! 
This was a fun event and thank you for the bells!


----------



## Nougat

Oblivia said:


> Our raffle winners are as follows!



Oh my, what a surprise! Thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> o7 BOYS farewell



who're the o7 boys?


----------



## Flyffel

Congrats to the winners! This event was fun!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Can't believe how everyone is instantly trying to sell their one / two new collectibles.   
Cherish them at least a bit!! Thank you a lot staff for the lovely event and the new collectibles!
Also congratz to all the winners!!


----------



## justina

Congrats to all the winners!! Thank you staff for organizing and hosting this event I had a lot of fun and love the new collectibles


----------



## Hat'

Congrats to the winners and thanks to the staff for organizing all of this! That was really fun and accessible I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Shinigamii

Aww I won Togepi egg 
Congrats to all the winners and thanks staff for another fun event cx


----------



## Biyaya

LambdaDelta said:


> who're the o7 boys?


Looks like we're going to have to wait until August 1 to find out.


----------



## amemome

congrats everyone! and thanks as always to our amazing staff members who put on these really fun events


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Hurray! I've never won something on here before and I was only able to complete two rounds so I'm glad that I got something.  

TBH someone messaged me right away who really wanted the Celeste Chick Plush collectible, and I was able to trade for the Aurora Sky which I've always wanted! I feel a little bad trading it right away but I made someone happy so I hope people will understand.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

The quirky doll.. I must achieve it to reach nirvana


----------



## Princess Mipha

StarlitGlitch said:


> Hurray! I've never won something on here before and I was only able to complete two rounds so I'm glad that I got something.
> 
> TBH someone messaged me right away who really wanted that collectible, and I was able to trade for the Aurora Sky which I've always wanted! I feel a little bad trading it right away but I made someone happy so I hope people will understand.



Must be one of the most expensive trades I've ever heard of 
And don't feel bad. You made someone else happy and you got a collectible you always wanted. It's your win afterall


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> who're the o7 boys?


o7 is a person giving a salute with the arm and you are all boys cause I said so


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dinosaurz said:


> o7 is a person giving a salute with the arm and you are all boys cause I said so


thank you I always wanted to be a boy ☺ o7


----------



## Libra

Congrats to all the winners !  And thank you @Oblivia and the rest of the staff for this fun event !


----------



## mogyay

congrats to all the winners!  thank you for hosting oblivia + staff!


----------



## Corrie

The Quirky Doll looks great! Congrats to all who won stuff!


----------



## porkpie28

Congrats to everyone who won


----------



## Bluebellie

Congrats to all the winners!!

Also, the cocotryoshka is soo cute


----------



## Firesquids

@Oblivia Are raffle tickets going to leave our inventories or do we have to discard them?


----------



## King koopa

Well guys, now that this event is over, who's ready for the camping one?
We'll need:
-Sunscreen
-books
-something to eat, marshmallows or hot dogs
-and memes the original sauted Mistreil style, or spicy and sweet koopadude style 
Also will there be any new collectibles for the event? A tent one would be nice, even if it's temporary


----------



## Princess Mipha

Yeah, can't wait for the camp one!! 
I will have to find a fitting avatar for it 8)


----------



## King koopa

Princess Mipha said:


> Yeah, can't wait for the camp one!!
> I will have to find a fitting avatar for it 8)


Me too, and a fitting lineup which will be almost impossible but I'll try


----------



## Oblivia

Firesquids said:


> @Oblivia Are raffle tickets going to leave our inventories or do we have to discard them?


I've gone ahead and removed them just now. 

Thanks again to everyone who took part in the event, and I hope to see you all at Camp Bell Tree on August 1st!


----------

